# Free PC Portaits!!!! WAHOO!! (New pic! 7/1)



## Kip the Bold

I'm bored and feel like drawing. So for the next 2 hours or so, I'll draw a portrait of any character description posted here. It takes me about 10-20 minutes to do a passable pencil sketch (depending, of course, on what the heck I'm drawing), so I figure I can probably finish maybe around 6-10 of these. First come first serve, I'll post them all after I'm done.

Most of these will be pretty bad, so don't get too excited 

[edit] Well, what I posted a few weeks ago doesn't really apply to this thread anymore... it has sorta grown out of control.

So, a few guidelines - If you want a character pic, post a description (as vague or as specific as you like) and maybe I'll get around to drawing it. I'm going to try to draw them in order posted, but don't be surprised if I skip a couple now and then. 

If you absolutely positively want a character portrait and are willing to dish out a couple of bucks, send me an email  I'll put you on the top of my list of things to draw  
[/edit]


----------



## Taloras

Id like 2 done if possible.....

Quarion
Half elven druid
Leather armor
scimitar
large wooden shield
brown hair and eyes


Tyrol
Human rogue/ranger/cleric of Olidammara/crusading footpad
mithril chainmail
dual wielding rapier and shortsword
brown hair and eyes


----------



## Kip the Bold

Well, since you are the only who has responded so far, Taloras, sure I'll draw them both. You neglected to mention whether they were male or female, but I'll assume they are male.


----------



## Taloras

Yea.  both male.  sorry.


----------



## Kip the Bold

no problem...


----------



## Kip the Bold

here's a sketch of Taloras's character Quarion...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is a sketch of Taloras's character Tyrol...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Well, thats it for today. Maybe I'll try this again sometime, didn't get as many responses as I thought I would...


----------



## Taloras

Thank ye very much.  very good for a quick sketch.  I couldnt do that well w/ a whole day of drawing.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur

Darn!  I missed by 2 minutes   They look real good Kip!  I'll post this time and perhaps I'll catch you sooner next time   Valmur is a male dwur fighter short beard chain armor Dwarven waraxe and shield.  Has a nose piercing and a chain attached to the 3 rings in his left ear.


----------



## shivamuffin

Hey Kip, how are you with drawing 18th century characters? I run a D&D campaign with 18th century tech....Tricorn hats, muskets, rapiers, etc...

A man in a tricorn hat, with a rapier and a pistol would be pretty cool...too bad I missed the deadline...darn it.


----------



## madriel

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Well, thats it for today. Maybe I'll try this again sometime, didn't get as many responses as I thought I would... *




Now that I know you're doing this I'll be sure to check this forum more often.


----------



## Sialia

Whee!  Ooooh--I like these!

Next time you're in the mood, howzabout a female human rat-rider?

The villagers of Daybreak have bred really huge rats for riding (loong story) and use them for protecting the caravan route and finding lost travellers. 

It's really cold in Daybreak (think terrain and climate of North Dakota prairie).  So the rat rider should be bundled up, and there ought to be a saddleblanket on the rat, and harness bells on its bridle. 

She's a saber specialist, and carries a lantern. Among other necessary wilderness provisions. Maybe there's a bedroll tied behind the saddle, or paniers for her supplies.

It's probably windy and snowing, or pouring rain and windy.

Oh, and the rats are sort of pinto spotted. Hers has large brown splotches covering its ears and forehead and shoulders. The rest is mostly white, except for the tail, which is dark.


----------



## DerianCypher

wee! here's my char for when your in the mood 

6'2" human male, about 180lbs. Dark red hair thats shoulder length and well kept. Very muscular wears chain shirt, dark blue loose pants, black boots, and bladed gauntlets.

although if it's a pencil sketch color doesn't really matter 

btw: there are 3 blades in each gauntlet and are about 18" in length


----------



## Darraketh

Oh, about twenty years ago I was in a market in Seattle.  And there was this fellow who did character portraits.  You gave him a description and he'd draw your character in charcoal and pastels.

He was a character himself.  He was tall and lean but not gangly.  His hair was shoulder length and he wore his beard and moustache in the style of a Van Dyke.  His eyes spoke volumes and said he was intelligent and worldly but could be easily amused.

He wore leather boots that came to knee height and buckskin pants with laces that run up the sides.  His shirt was a laced v-necked silk-like pullover with a tall collar and billowing sleeves ending in wide cuffs.  We wore the shirt with the collar open.

About his waist he wore two leather belts.   The first belt, which he wore cinched about his hips, consisted of a series small, similiar sized, flap covered pouches that were fastened along the length of the belt.  The second belt he wore loosely, the left side appeared connected to the first belt and from the right side hung a single larger, deep pouch, the bottom of which was tied around his leg just above the knee.  The whole affair brought to mind a medieval utility belt.

He wore a ring on each finger and a small silver hoop earring from each ear.  Long before it was again fashionable for men to do so.  About his neck hung a multitude of charms, crystals and amulets, sort of like a metaphysical "Mr. T."  Atop his head he wore a beret cocked to one side.

-----

I watched him working for quite awhile.  I've regetted not securing one of his portraits.  At the time I just couldn't think of any particular character I cared to have immortalized.  

Looking back over the years I can see it was not about the character at all.  It was about me and my place in time.  It was about making good memories.

I didn't really miss the opportunity to get a character portrait.  For me that artist, that wizard from the market lives on immortalized in my fondest memories.

-----

Over the years I've used the description of that artist as a description of my favorite wizard PC.

-----

I would be honored to have this character description illustrated.


----------



## Sialia

Do more! Do more! We wish you would.


----------



## shivamuffin

*YEAH*

I second that...notice my accidentaly created new thread...
anyway, I know you would rather get paid for pursuind a divine gift...but Your drawings are entertaining


----------



## Kip the Bold

Well, i was in a sketchin' mood this afternoon, so i took a look at some of your posts and whipped up a couple of pics...

First up is Valmurs dwarf...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Next up is shivamuffin's tricorn hat guy...
tried to make him look like a revolutionary war kinda guy, but the hat and gun were tough to do without reference...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Next up is Sialia's rat rider...

This one was pretty challenging. Women and animals are two things I have a difficult time drawing, but I kind of like the way this one came out. The lantern does look sorta like a big beer stein, though.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Well, that's about it for today...
If I get a chance, maybe I'll do a few pics next week.


----------



## shivamuffin

*very cool*

Sir, these are really cool. You should hang out a hobby shop and do this for money...Thanks, and keep up the good work. This thread seems to be gaining popularity fast.

Michael


----------



## Darraketh

Woohoo! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  I just hope I didn't get too descriptive.


----------



## madriel

Those are excellent Kip.

If you're willing to try another woman:

female human cleric of Madriel
Long hair drawn back into a ponytail
breastplate armor & light mace
pair of scroll cases on her belt


----------



## Kip the Bold

I liked the way Sialia's rat-rider came out so much, I decided to color it. This is one of my favorite recent drawings;I like it so much I set it as my desktop...


----------



## Kip the Bold

This is a sketch of Darrakeths character... I wasn't near my computer when I drew it, so I forgot some of the details (great description, BTW) like the berret and rings and such. But I kinda like it. Its probably the character at a lower level before he could afford all that stuff


----------



## Sialia

She's perfect!!!! Perfect!!!  I adore you, Kip the Bold!

Hey, Piratecat--look, look--he did it! She's _wonderful_, isn't she?  Please can I roll her up now, pleeeeease? I'll get back to Boston to run her someday, I promise, if only you'll allow her . . .  ? Just once??

Thank you thank you thank you Kip!


----------



## DerianCypher

Please don't forget me Kip!


----------



## Kip the Bold

You're welcome, glad you like it!


----------



## Kip the Bold

DerianCypher said:
			
		

> *Please don't forget me Kip! *




Hehe...patience, patience...


----------



## Reno

Sweet Ceaser's Spirit!

These a great drawings, I would shell out a few bucks for something like that, but since they are free I'd like to request one in case you feel in a sketching mood again.

Gromm Grandhammer
Male dwarf
Muscular
Many tattoos, should have a celtic feel
Warhammer, Hammer inlay on  the head
Light robes, short sleeved
Bracers with an Inlay of moradins holy symbol
Hair and beard have a total of six braids
Psicrystal somewhere in the picture, should look very sleek and artistic

Hope this isnt to much, I also hope you can get around to it.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Reno said:
			
		

> *
> 
> These a great drawings, I would shell out a few bucks for something like that, but since they are free I'd like to request one in case you feel in a sketching mood again.
> 
> *




Hey, if anyone wants to pay me, I'll gladly take your money! 

Seriously, if anyone absolutely, positively _needs_ a character portrait and is willing to dish out a couple of bucks, I'd definately be willing to draw one up and color it and put it at the top of my list of things to draw...

There is no guarantee  that I'll be able to get around to drawing the characters posted in this thread, but I'll do what I can...


----------



## Valmur_Dwur

GREAT JOB KIP!!   I'll talk to you privately about doing another pc o' mine.  For money even   Thanks for showing your ability!  Have a great weekend.

Jim


----------



## madriel

I love the colour picture of Sialia's rat rider.  That's fantastic.


----------



## ThorneMD

I gotta say your art is pretty damn good.  I was hoping you could draw three of my charaters.

Bruumar
Male Centaur Druid
scimitar of frost
scimitar of fire
leather armor
wolf companion
long loose black hair
longbow on back

Roscoe
Male Halfling Rouge
studded leather
composite shortbow
shortsword at side
one daggar in boot
eight daggars across chest
cloak with the hood down
long braided blond hair
green eyes
extra short

Thamio
Male Half Celestrial/Elf Fighter
Wings
Long Golden Hair
Gold eyes
Fencing Blade
Composite Longbow
Chainmail

Thanks


----------



## Darraketh

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *This is a sketch of Darrakeths character... I wasn't near my computer when I drew it, so I forgot some of the details (great description, BTW) like the berret and rings and such. But I kinda like it. Its probably the character at a lower level before he could afford all that stuff  *




Thank you, thank you for both the picture and the kind comment.  Although I am just a wee bit disapointed that you didn't sign it.  But I do love it, thank you.


----------



## Sidran

I would love to see a drawing of 

Hawkins Brae

He's a tall Halfling male with  unruly dark shoulder length  hair and green eyes, and thick sideburns. He wears a derby, a loose sleeved tunic, and a fine vest. He has an admirals chain (golden chain that goes from his top button to his right shoulder, And a spectacle (one eyed reading spectacle), and a finely crafted cane with a Griffen head for a handle while wearing plain clothes.
When wearing armor He wears a brilliant suit of featherweight armor that appears to be fire opals, and a black onyx helm. He is a bard so he has his MW fiddle on his back, and in his hand is the Home brew equivelant of a Sunblade. 

His cloak is a Cloak of Dragon Flight.
His boots are long and black in length with lots of buckles 

No matter how you picture him he should have a smile on his plump (not fat I say but roundish) face either/ or a whistle on his lips 
Thanks 
(He is my level seventeen character)


----------



## Krug

Man those are pretty good. 

How about one for Elisia, detailed here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19777

Description: Elisia's hair is tied into two braids. She is slightly plump, has fat round cheeks, and a sparkling smile. A bard with a masterwork mandolin, she also employs a bow and arrow. She also has a pet hamster to accopmany her on her travels.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Darraketh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thank you, thank you for both the picture and the kind comment.  Although I am just a wee bit disapointed that you didn't sign it.  But I do love it, thank you. *




Yer welcome, and I'm glad you liked the pic. I like it too; I've already made him an npc in my campaign. I re-edited the post to add a signed version of it, as well (though I'm not sure it worked).


----------



## Kip the Bold

This is a pic of DerianCypher's character. He definately has a Wolverine thing going on.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Lots of intersesting characters you guys have, I'll try to draw some more when I get a chance...


----------



## Darkness

I like your style very much, Kip.

And the rat-rider that you did for Sialia is perfect IMO.


----------



## Darraketh

Thanks John, now my pic is official too!


----------



## DerianCypher

Thanks a bunch Kip! The pic you drew is GREAT!!

DC


----------



## Piratecat

Kip, that ratrider is freakin' GREAT!  I'm just so impressed. Hey, we're both in Boston; if you'll let me buy you coffee some time, it'd be my pleasure!

And yes Sialia, she's in. With a portrait like that, how can I say no?


----------



## Kip the Bold

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Kip, that ratrider is freakin' GREAT!  I'm just so impressed. Hey, we're both in Boston; if you'll let me buy you coffee some time, it'd be my pleasure!
> 
> And yes Sialia, she's in. With a portrait like that, how can I say no? *



Hey Piratecat, we've met before. I'm a friend of Chronosome, and we played a game of Feng Shui once with Dr. Midnight. You also ran a game of Paranoia that I played in back at PegCon '01. I'm glad you like the ratrider, its one of my favorites


----------



## Kip the Bold

DerianCypher said:
			
		

> *Thanks a bunch Kip! The pic you drew is GREAT!!
> 
> DC *




Yer welcome!


----------



## psychognome

Ooh, these are great, I wish I had a character that you could illustrate... oh well... great work!


----------



## Piratecat

Name merges with face, and I suddenly realize who you are. Doh!

Good thing, too; I'd hate to buy coffee for someone I don't like.


----------



## Magic Rub

Kip, if your still in the sketching mood I'd love to see your take on my mage Gratis
(& yes I know it means "for free" in a bunch of diff lang's). I've sketched him up myself but I'd love to see what someone else's take would be on him. 

Gratis
Male Sun Elf
Hair: Mid back long, golden blond (not that color will matter unless I'm as blessed as Sialia)
Eyes: Like black pearls floating in pools of gold (again it doesn't matter, it's here more for flavour)
Ht: 5'-0"
Build: Slim
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Stats:
Str 12
Dex 12
Con 12
Int 24
Wis 12
Cha 12

Gear: 
Long sword (almost never used)
Cloak of the Arachnid with a Broach of shielding neck clasp (inscribed with personal rune)
Spell component bandoleers 
Specially constructed 200 page master tome
Plain silver ring

Persona/character traits/history:
A Paranoid schizophrenic, obsessive compulsive, megalomaniac, bigot, with aspirations of world domination (the forgotten realms). Spending most of his hours advancing his arcane might through study & obsessive practicing, testing, & experimenting, has made him anything but sociable. He is blunt & to the point, not prescribing to the normal verbal social niceties of normal people. Telling you what he wants directly, & rarely smiling. He loathes the touch of other beings, with the sole exception of his Imp, & is a self professed 137 year old virgin. Cleanliness is paramount to Gratis, spending 1 hour each morning & evening magically cleaning himself, his familiar, & his food. Mending even the smallest of imperfections from his garments. He has aspirations of lichdome in the near future, not for the typical reasons of increased power, no, those are but a small side benefit. The true reason for his quest for undeath is to eliminate the need to consume the filth of food & drink, and to stop the rot & decay of his own body,  Gratis is a confident man with a high, & in fact overlydeveloped self esteem, "Elminster is an Idiot", but he is in constant fear for his life, convinced that it will end before his will is made reality. He loathes(!!!!) all Sorcerers & Psionics, as they are nothing more then lazy, doing nothing to gain a power which he constantly toils to increase & maintain. This hatred is equally strong for "half breed" races, such as Half-orcs, & Half-elves. Gratis has an on going smear campaign/propaganda war to spread his "justified" views across the realms, in a hopes that one day all peoples may see 'the/his' truth about them. Despite his darkness Gratis is hard to anger/enrage, & most often holds a level head under pressure. Currently with the aid of his dutiful demon familiar, Imp-Heccubus, Gratis leads (or at the very least thinks he leads) his adventuring party, in his ongoing quest for power. 



Ok so that was the long version.  If your inspired I look forward to seeing what you come up with. If your not, and/or don't have the time that's cool. 



Thanks,
Magic Rub


----------



## Magic Rub

Poop I forgot Gratis's Rune


----------



## Kip the Bold

Did some sketchin' this afternoon...

This is a pic of Madriel's cleric of Madriel...


----------



## Kip the Bold

This is a sketch of Reno's character Gromm Grandhammer...


----------



## Kip the Bold

This is a pic of Sidran's character Hawkins Brae... I'm not too happy with the way the pose on this one came out.


----------



## Kip the Bold

(bad post)


----------



## Kip the Bold

This is a pic of ThorneMD's character Thamio...as i was drawing this one, I realized it must be really difficult for a winged character to carry things on his back, like backpacks, bows, quivers and swords.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Name merges with face, and I suddenly realize who you are. Doh!
> 
> Good thing, too; I'd hate to buy coffee for someone I don't like.   *




I am always down for some coffee...


----------



## Darraketh

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *..as i was drawing this one, I realized it must be really difficult for a winged character to carry things on his back, like backpacks, bows, quivers and swords. *




It's probably difficult putting a shirt on too! 

I really like the cleric of Madriel and Gromm Grandhammer.  These two together with the pic of the character you did for me seems like a potent adventuring trio.  I'm going to use this little set!


----------



## Krug

Man those pics are cool! *KOWTOW*


----------



## ThorneMD

The pic of Thamio is just amazing.
Now if you'd only do the others too.  
Color too maybe.


----------



## dreamthief

Hey Kip your art is good. I was trying to access your home page but couldn't get to it.

BTW, is there a private email address I can mail you at? Mail me at dreamthief@dreamthief.com . 

Might have a proposition for you.
DT


----------



## Sidran

Hey he Is awesome I definatly like the plain clothes look... Not an artist at all so I can't tell the difference of how the post is. He has his derby, his chain and his Walking Stick how cool is that 

Thank you a whole lot Kip. 
I love the way you pictured him


----------



## madriel

That is amazing, Kip.  Thank you so much!  The expression on her face captures Shauna's character perfectly.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, if anyone wants to pay me, I'll gladly take your money!
> 
> Seriously, if anyone absolutely, positively needs a character portrait and is willing to dish out a couple of bucks, I'd definately be willing to draw one up and color it and put it at the top of my list of things to draw...
> 
> There is no guarantee  that I'll be able to get around to drawing the characters posted in this thread, but I'll do what I can... *



Kip:

I'd gladly pay a few $ for the following character portrait.  My email is in my profile, if you want to discuss price/etc.  Here's a brief description, to help you decide whether or not to take this "commission."

Name:  Barendd Nobeard
Race:  Dwarf--but he is *beardless*.  A genetic freak, as it were.
Height: 4'3"
Hair: Black
Eyes: Dark Green
Armor:  Full plate with spikes (it's magical, but only +1)
Weapon: Silvered scythe (also magical; again, only +1)
Description: An ugly dwarf with no social graces.  His weapon of choice, a scythe with a silvered blade named "Reaper's Foe," is taller than he is. If one looks closely, the scythe has its name ("Reaper's Foe") carved on the butt of the wooden handle.  He hates undead and trolls, as those two types of creatures have caused him the most injuries during his adventuring career.  As a worshipper of Obad-Hai, the god of Nature, Barendd finds the unnatural abominations that are the undead most repulsive.

Thanks for considering this one!


----------



## Conaill

Truely stunning pictures, Kip! I'm amazed you just whip these out like that.

Ooh, definitely do Barendd Nobeard's portrait first! Can you imagine how hard it is to find a good picture of a beardless dwarf?  (I do know he's already got a *great* miniature for it though )

After that, here's my request:

Conaill U'Ciaran, Male human Fighter

"As he joins the party in the dungeons underneath Hirkon, he is barely 18---going on 40---although if asked he will probably pass himself off as 22 or so. His thick reddish beard and the scar across his left eye hide what would otherwise be a youthful and somewhat handsome face. He has his race's reddish-brown hair and gray-green eyes, and a skin that flushes too easily in anger or embarrassment---another good reason to hide behind that beard. In the heat of battle, hit face will turn blood red and the scar swells to an angry purple. Combined with his 6 foot stature, the greatsword in his hands and his propensity for charging into battle shouting at the top of his lungs, he forms a very intimidating opponent."

He's originally from a proto-celtic culture. Currently wearing parts of an orcish blackguard's suit of black plate armor, combined with a breastplate and helmet he crafted himself, with a lot of help from dwarven armorsmiths. Both probably feature some very minimalistic celtic designs. The breastplate is fashioned out of "Cold Steel", a slightly reddish metal with minor anti-magic properties. The helmet is designed to frighten opponents in battle, and is banded with Cold Steel and tipped with two small Cold Steel horns. His MW greatsword is also of dwarvish design and made out of the same Cold Steel.

He has recently acquired a warhorse and lance, as well as a magical large shield (spell resistance) and longsword (Holy), both of dwarvish manufacture.

I'll leave it up to you whether you want to do a greatsword, horse & lance or sword and shield version. The greatsword has been his favorite until now. But he'll probably switch mainly to the fancy new sword & shield in the future.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Ooh, definitely do Barendd Nobeard's portrait first! Can you imagine how hard it is to find a good picture of a beardless dwarf?  (I do know he's already got a *great* miniature for it though )
> *




Yes, it's hard to find such a picture.  Hopefully, Kip can remedy that!  

As for the mini, I talked to Sandra Garrity again this year.  She remembered me!  Now, I've just gotta post some pictures of the figure (now that it's painted) so she (and everyone else) can see how it all urned out.

For my avatar pic (when they're turned on here at EN World), I took an image from the PHB, and "cut and pasted" a little square several times to 'un-do' the beard.  I think I might have "cut" the chin off another drawing and pasted it on first.  LOL.  It was pretty sorry-looking, but reduced to avatar size, it wasn't too bad.

Kip, I'm stashing my dollars away in an "I hope Kip the Bold can draw this freak character of mine" account.....


----------



## Kip the Bold

Sidran said:
			
		

> *Hey he Is awesome I definatly like the plain clothes look... Not an artist at all so I can't tell the difference of how the post is. He has his derby, his chain and his Walking Stick how cool is that
> 
> Thank you a whole lot Kip.
> I love the way you pictured him *




You're welcome, and I'm glad you like the pic. I don't dislike the way that it came out _too_ much, but I really got the impression that he has a big spring in his step and I tried to bring that out in the pose but I don't think I was 100% succsessful.


----------



## Kip the Bold

ThorneMD said:
			
		

> *The pic of Thamio is just amazing.
> Now if you'd only do the others too.
> Color too maybe. *




Well, I'm glad you like the pic. If I get a chance, I may do a couple of the others. Ah, color. I would love to color every pic I do, but while it takes me maybe 20 minutes to do a halfway decent B&W pic, it takes me 2-6 _hours_ to color one.


----------



## Kip the Bold

madriel said:
			
		

> *That is amazing, Kip.  Thank you so much!  The expression on her face captures Shauna's character perfectly. *



Yer Welcome!  I like that pic, too. Definately going to have to be an NPC somewhere in my campaign.


----------



## Magic Rub

I really like your "Gromm Grandhammer". He looks powerful. Luv the tattoo's!


----------



## Malessa

Wow Kip, you do whip those out fast! It takes me forever and a day.  Keep up the awesome work, I believe it inspires us all!


----------



## Conaill

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *I would love to color every pic I do, but while it takes me maybe 20 minutes to do a halfway decent B&W pic, it takes me 2-6 hours to color one. *




Sounds like a job for... Dr. Midnight! He's been doing some really nice coloring jobs on Claudio Pozas' new Iconics drawings. Have a look at what he calls his "half-hour hack jobs":

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19719&perpage=40&pagenumber=2

Maybe we can persuade him to have a look at some of the portraits over here...


----------



## Dr Midnight

Juuust because I'm bored, call this a fifteen-minute hack-out... 





Sorry to do the only one already done... It has a light source,which I wanted to play with.


----------



## DerianCypher

Hey Doc, if you get bored there's a bladed gauntleted char on the bottom of the first page who would be oh so happy to be plane shifted to the plane of color


----------



## Kip the Bold

I would probably be a heck of a lot faster at coloring if I had a more powerful computer (mine is rather slow and doesn't have much RAM) and one of those drawing tablets (using a mouse for long periods of time makes my hand cramp up). I am a lot faster than I used to be though


----------



## Kip the Bold

Just for the heck of it, I'm going to see what I can do color-wise in half an hour...


----------



## Kip the Bold

coloring this one took me about 25 minutes...


----------



## Conaill

Oooh... It's a color-off, folks! 

[Damn, now I can't get that stupid "bass-off" SNL sketch out of my mind. ]


----------



## Kip the Bold

heheh


----------



## Conaill

Very nice, Kip. Especially for a 25 minute job with a mouse and a slow computer! Have you done any professional work? It seems like with all these d20 books coming out, there might be some demand for your talents... (always an excellent excuse to buy better equipment as well )

[picky]
You may want to draw that light effect _underneath_ her left hand, so it looks like she's holding it (as opposed to looking like she has a magical glove)
[/picky]


----------



## Kip the Bold

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Very nice, Kip. Especially for a 25 minute job with a mouse and a slow computer! Have you done any professional work? It seems like with all these d20 books coming out, there migt be some demand for your talents...
> 
> [picky]You may want to draw that light effect underneath her left hand, so it looks like she's holding it (as opposed to looking like she has a magical glove)[/picky] *




I haven't done any work professionally...yet. Hopefully soon 

As to the light effect, I kinda wanted to make it look like her whole hand was glowing like she had a held _ cure _ spell, but it didnt come out that succsessfully. But I guess its not bad considering that whole thing (the hand) took maybe 30 seconds


----------



## Krug

Well I'm sure the offers will come soon Kip.

(Tried to get to your elfwood site but appears to be down)

Anyway, for your drawing pleasure:

Krug Stormbeard, a dwarven trapmaker/crossbow-for-hire, is one of the sloppiest looking dwarves you could ever find. His Chainmail shirt appears half-rotted, his boots are in tatters, his helmet is dented and wouldn't make a decent cup. His beard is scraggly and untidy and unkempt bits of hair drop down from his helmet. He has an ever-growing beer paunch, though he would never admit it. The only thing he keeps in decent condition is his masterwork light crossbow which is the only thing other than his trapfinding skills that keep him in good employment.

Thankfully you won't have to draw the smell. 

I wouldn't mind paying. Let me know how. Paypal is best.


----------



## Stone Angel

*great*

Here try this.
Human cleric of Selune.
Muscular(beefed up from divine spells), helmet w/ long hair flowing out the back.
Adamantine breast plate, large mace.
 His tongue was cut out by a priestess of Shar when he was a boy. He now wheres a Dweomered (?) necklace that allows him to cast spells.

I am an artist also, I have been planning to give the PC's some artwork once the campaign is finished, kind of like a scrapbook. If I like what I see (which I have so far) then we can talk about how much I am going to pay you.


----------



## Kip the Bold

This is a pic of Barendd Nobeard, done as a commission.


----------



## ForceUser

I'd love to see a sketch of my character Imjerahd.

female elf fighter/wizard/bladesinger
wavy auburn hair pulled into a short, severe ponytail
short, athletic, graceful like a dancer
tiny tree frog familiar

ornate magic elven longsword
red dragonscale cloak
mithral chain shirt
boots of striding and springing
headband of intellect
girdle of giant strength


----------



## Kip the Bold

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Hey Kip your art is good. I was trying to access your home page but couldn't get to it.
> 
> BTW, is there a private email address I can mail you at? Mail me at dreamthief@dreamthief.com .
> 
> Might have a proposition for you.
> DT *




My Elfwood page has been down (along with the whole site) for a while but its back up now
http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/loth/j/o/joconnor/joconnor.html


You can email me at colorzeroone@aol.com.


----------



## Kip the Bold

This is a pic of Krug's spelljammer character Elisia... the armor on this one was definately Lidda-inspired.

[edit] darn, forgot the hamster!   [/edit]

[edit] arggg, forgot to sign it, too . I'll have to post a revised one...[/edit]


----------



## Kip the Bold

This is a pic of Magic Rub's character Gratis. This picture did not come out as well as I would have liked; my good pen ran out of ink in the middle of it, and every dog in the universe suddenly decided to start barking right outside my window as I was drawing it. I had a good picture in my head of a really great contemptuous sneer that I tried to bring across but I don't think it was that succsessful. Oh well. I suppose it could be worse...


----------



## Krug

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *This is a pic of Krug's spelljammer character Elisia... the armor on this one was definately Lidda-inspired.
> 
> [edit] darn, forgot the hamster!   [/edit]
> 
> [edit] arggg, forgot to sign it, too . I'll have to post a revised one...[/edit] *




Man that is cool Kip, hamster or no hamster. Thanks!


----------



## Ferret

I've been cruising this board, but never this forum and I have a request:

Name: Torben Yonwey
Race: Gnome
Height: 3'2"
Hair: Dark Brown, short like Barendd's
Eyes: Hazel centre, Green outside
Armor: Studded leather, have you played BGII? Aeger's hide 
Weapon: Heavy pick(Side loop on belt with pouch nearby), Short sword(Slung on his back) and a Mighty composite short bow(+2)(Possibly on his back?)
Description: Slight for a gnome, but he is a ranger so it helps to be able to move faster, he lives in Highdale in the hiden vale, he is carring alot around Ink, grappling hook, lantern, chalk, rope(silk), candles etc, so he might be seen with a bulging backpack

I've also seen Elf wood, I found this picture, I like it, "Resolve" Thats the beard (as you have goatee's, tufts, goats etc) that I want, it would be quite a good picture for me to use (not just like him though) apart from the armour, the mace and some other small things.

Thank you!

[edit: The discription was a bit faulty


----------



## madriel

Oooh, colour! 

And by the way, Kip, she really is a brunette.


----------



## Ferret

Kip? Do you have Character generator, from either BGII or the phb, can I send you my cg3 file of Torben, that should help.


----------



## JohnClark

Dunno if you're still doing this kip, it's been great so far so I thought I'd throw my character in.

Varan Shortcloak:
Gnome Wizard item creater
Has a crafting torch, goggles and tools hanging from his whole body. 

Thanks much.


----------



## hong

Kip, you effin' rule.

After 100-odd posts in this thread, are you still open to requests? If so, I have a couple of sample characters who are going into the next issue of Asgard, who might benefit from your talents.

Aleya, master of Intuitive Archery (fighter/martial artist)
half-elf female, reddish-brown hair, green eyes, AL: LG.
slim, athletic build, medium height
gear of note: composite longbow, scabbarded longsword, bracers of archery, travelling gear but no armour.

Aleya is soft-spoken, but possessed of a steely determination. She became a master of her art by force of will and persistence, breaking an age-old taboo on teaching the secrets of Intuitive Archery to demi-humans. She has many acquaintances, but not many friends; to those who are her friends, she is intensely loyal.


Karth, master of the Crimson Blade (rogue/martial artist)
human male, black hair, brown eyes, AL: NE.
muscular build, medium height.
gear of note: +2 bastard sword, bracers of dexterity, gauntlets of strength, black tunic and pants, no armour (again).

Karth is an intimidating man who radiates an unnerving aura (and it's not just his BO  ). Once a lean and hungry streetkid, for various reasons he came to be the apprentice to an evil master swordsman. Now he's a master swordsman himself. Those who once scorned him will change their tune, or die.


----------



## Bulrak

*As if you're not busy enough!*

How about Bulrak, the half-Orc Barbarian....He wears a Magical Mithirl Breastplate and weilds a MW Greataxe +1. Long Brown Hair and dark eyes. Likes to go into a rage quite a bit. Huge guy. Thanks!


----------



## Magic Rub

Pens that die in mid process, & Barking dogs... Funny! It is the very nature of my PC's paranoia, "the world out to stop his very existence". Well done Kip, & thank you very much. I like the contemptutious sneer and the "evil" grasping right hand. Well done indeed. However my favourite part is the artistic licence you showed by drawing only a small black spec in the top right section of the picture by Gratis's shoulder, indicating the faintest hint of an out line of his Imp familiar "Heccubus". How did you know that the Imp is always invisible & sitting on Gratis's shoulder, Man that's uncanny!   LOL

Seriously man good job & thanks for the work!


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous

i wish i wasn't out of it for a month I might have got here sooner.

12'6"  Earth genasi
Armor looks like he's a Demon made of steel carries a really really really big axe that is inscribed with a crescent moon.  He is rather fond of skulls. and he makes shoes. so he needs good shoes

5'6 sorcerer human 1 red eye 1 black eye redish orangish flamish hair.  He is rather addicted to fire.  Th learn more check out lela's story hour its the FR one but keep in mind this guy is higher than a kite.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Just a quick note to say I am still here, and I am still doing these... BUT I'm probably not going to get too many done this upcoming week, so be patient 

And as always, If you want to pay and can afford too, I can put you at the top of my list of things to draw

I have been having some email weirdness so if you sent an email and I didn't get back to you try sending it again please.


----------



## Arravis

Kip, I am amazed at the work you've done, very good and very generous.

I'm a graphic designer and I work mostly in Freehand and Photoshop, but I can't draw worth a... I'd love for you to take a crack at my character, Sharantyr .

I did a drawing (well sorta) of Sharantyr, based on another drawing I came across on the web (apologies to the artist, it was a while back and there was no sig) as a base to work from. I made a vector drawing of it in Freehand then changed things till I got what I wanted; changing the hair, clothes, hands, etc. Then brought it in photoshop and colorized it. It's an ok job... but it's not really that great. Arms and hand look off, the face doesn't look quite right.

The drawing was made to show what he wore at his wedding, so it doesn't show his "adventuring" outfit. He normally wears a rich black velvet and suade robe (the two cloths combined however you think will look good), and simple soft boots (whatever color looks good). The only items visible are: a naganita with a katana sized-blade on it that he wields, two rings, a satchel (Heward's Handy Haversack), and a red-stone amulet (you can see half of it in my drawing, but you're welcome to change it. The stone can be removed from the amulet if that matters). The most unusual thing is that he has stark white-skin and  long black hair. Sharantyr is 25 years old, but could pass for 30. He normally doesn't look happy and has spent a fair amount on his intimidate skill . Not that he normally looks angry... just serious.

A uber-quick (or as quick as i can) bio on Sharantyr... The campaign is a Forgotten Realms campaign, so if the names means little, my apologies. Sharantyr is a mulhorandi (egyptian) wizard whose family is obsessed with vengence (they worship Horus, god of vengence) on the Thayan wizards that killed the patriarch of the family.

When following his siblings on their quest, it led them to the underdark. His brothers were quite powerful and had made alliances in the past with one of the houses of the drow and those contacts were used to find one of the Thayan wizards that was hiding out among the drow... anyway, to make a long story short...

At some point, Sharantyr was captured by the Thayan wizard and was tortured for inforomation by using the "Flensing" spell (FRCG) which peels the very skin off of your body. During this ordeal his brother and a handful of Drow allies burst in, killing the wizard. Unfurtunately Sharantyr's brother died as well. One of the drow there (who owed a debt to his brother and saw a potential future contact) healed Sharantyr. Now weather it was that she did the minimum healing required or simply an evil joke from Lloth is unknwon; but his skin did not heal properly... leaving it bone-white. No healing seems to cure this effect.

He wears his hair long since it's a sign of "slavedom" among the Mulhorandi and he sees himself as a slave to vengence until his quest is completed... All that was a while ago, but that explains his appearance.

I've been playing this character for two years and it's been a ton of fun! I'd love to see a proper drawing of him , which I can colorize too  . If you do, thank you with all my heart, if you don't, you've still done an amazing thing for many of the people here! Thank you either way!


----------



## Ferret

Kool, Kip new email coming...Hold torbens pen!


----------



## Conaill

Just out of curiosity... how much do character portraits go for? I have honestly no clue.


----------



## Ferret

Duck and cover?


----------



## Kip the Bold

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Just out of curiosity... how much do character portraits go for? I have honestly no clue. *




My current rate is $10 for a single charcter black and white pic, and $20 for a color one. Thats about what I (as a not-rich RPG player) would be willing to pay for a good pic of a PC. I'm not actually sure, but I believe most artists would charge signifigantly more than that and I'll probably have to raise my price someday. 

As to why I'm giving them away; I like to draw- its fun and relaxing, I can usually make an NPC out of a pic for my campaign, it gives me a little publicity, and hey, I like ENworld. I also find that its good practice to draw something someone else describes, rather than working exclusively by my own twisted mind. I would, of course, prefer to get paid and if you want to pay me for drawing your character I'll gladly take your money


----------



## Darraketh

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My current rate is $10 for a single charcter black and white pic, and $20 for a color one... *




That my friend is extremely reasonable.  I've blown 5 bucks on a magazine that will ended up in the trash! I've spent 20 on a CD for one song and found out the rest are crap. And the list goes on. To get a quick sketch custom made for 10 or 20 dollars is a good and fair price.

My question is, can I get the signed original so I can frame it? That would make for a sweet deal. Of course I pay the shipping.


----------



## Conaill

You take Paypal? Never used it before, but I guess I'll have to "get with the times" at some point. 

(Heck, you're in Boston, right? Guess I could just *hand* you a cheque, but that would require actually getting up from my chair. )

Anyway... some more details on Conaill:

The majority of his full plate armor (minus breastplate and helmet) was "liberated" from an orcish blackguard. It's lacquered black and looks Roman in design (yes, I know the Romans didn't  have full plate armor, but that's what my DM told me.)


----------



## Sialia

Ok--did I thank you enough for my ratrider? Also for Dr. Midnight's second cool coloring? I loooove this picture, all versions.

No pressure, 'cause I'm happy with my one picture, but if you're in the mood to do more rat riders, here's another idea:

Before the villagers were able to breed rats large enough for riding, they went through a phase of breeding them about dog size, and hitching them up to sleds. No, really.

And they have an annual winter festival, with an ice castle grandstand, where they still race the ratsleds. More like the Circus Maximus than the Iditarod. Lots of drinking hot beverages and banging cowbells, lots of betting and carousing. 

The winters in Daybreak are reeeeally long, dark, wet and icy. The latewinter festival is about the only thing that keeps them going through February.

So, what I'm looking for in the picture, is a ratsled racer, careening around an icy turn, with the wind whipping past the rat's whiskers and shaved ice spray blowing up from the steel sled runners. There could either be a team of six rats, like a dogsled, or a pair of rats, like chariot horses. There should be cheerful banners. The jockey should be dressed in something warm but flamboyant and colorful. He's probably a halfling, or a young human.

Attached is a file with the kind of rats I've been thinking of--not so much the white lab rat with the red eyes, but rather friendly looking hooded rats with black eyes. Of course, just at the moment, they're out for blood, rats being whip smart and all, and knowing the winning rats will get to stud the females . . .


----------



## Big Bad Bob

*Fandamntastic!*

*Amazing!* 

I was so impressed with your portraits that I joined the forum, hoping to get in on the action.    You really are quite talented, and it's great that everyone took notice.

So how about my character?  

His name is Crush
Male Half-Orc
Barbarian 1/Fighter 6/ Kensai 2

He wields a massive flaming mercurial greatsword named Doombringer and carries a mighty composite longbow.  He's very aggressive and very strong (Str 22).  Recently he's turned away somewhat from his more barbaric roots and gotten heavily into Oriental fighting styles.  He talks about ki a lot and has become quite refined for a half-orc.  I see him fighting like Li Mu Bai from Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, except that he's huge and wields a massive, flaming sword as if it weighed nothing.  He refuses to let anything get in his way.

He wears a breastplate, gauntlets, a magical armlet and most importantly: a magic spiked helmet given to him by his father, which carries his father's rage inside.

Even if you don't get around to this character, I still appreciate the pictures you've done.  The Wolverine guy looks like one of my NPCs!  

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Big Bad Bob

*Fandamntastic!*

*Amazing!* 

I was so impressed with your portraits that I joined the forum, hoping to get in on the action.    You really are quite talented, and it's great that everyone took notice.

So how about my character?  

His name is Crush
Male Half-Orc
Barbarian 1/Fighter 6/ Kensai 2

He wields a massive flaming mercurial greatsword named Doombringer and carries a mighty composite longbow.  He's very aggressive and very strong (Str 22).  Recently he's turned away somewhat from his more barbaric roots and gotten heavily into Oriental fighting styles.  He talks about ki a lot and has become quite refined for a half-orc.  I see him fighting like Li Mu Bai from Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, except that he's huge and wields a massive, flaming sword as if it weighed nothing.  He refuses to let anything get in his way.

He wears a breastplate, gauntlets, a magical armlet and most importantly: a magic spiked helmet given to him by his father, which carries his father's rage inside.

Even if you don't get around to this character, I still appreciate the pictures you've done.  The Wolverine guy looks like one of my NPCs!  

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Big Bad Bob

Sorry about the double post.  Hit the reload button!


----------



## Kip the Bold

Here's a pic of Hong's character Aleya...


----------



## Kip the Bold

And here's a pic of Hong's character Karth...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Conaill said:
			
		

> *You take Paypal? Never used it before, but I guess I'll have to "get with the times" at some point.
> 
> (Heck, you're in Boston, right? Guess I could just *hand* you a cheque, but that would require actually getting up from my chair. )
> 
> Anyway... some more details on Conaill:
> 
> The majority of his full plate armor (minus breastplate and helmet) was "liberated" from an orcish blackguard. It's lacquered black and looks Roman in design (yes, I know the Romans didn't  have full plate armor, but that's what my DM told me.) *




I do indeed take Paypal 

I'm hoping to do a drawing of your character some time this week, I'm looking forward to the challenge of drawing a character on a horse.


----------



## Conaill

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *I do indeed take Paypal
> 
> I'm hoping to do a drawing of your character some time this week, I'm looking forward to the challenge of drawing a character on a horse. *




Cool! 

Actually, I think I would prefer either the unmounted greatsword or sword and shield version. I never really got a chance to develop the mounted combat aspect of my character, and it looks like we're facing a huge dungeon when the campaign starts up again...

I'll gladly send you some money for a B/W version. Your coloring is quite good, but I just love your B/W drawings so much it seems like a shame to cover them up! (Dunno how you can get the black armor across in a B/W drawing, though... could be interesting.)


----------



## Malessa

Got some questions for you......

Do you use a sketch thingy instead of a mouse when you do your drawings? Or do you draw and scan, then paint?  If you do it all on the sketch thingy, is it easy to adapt and use?  About how much do they run in price and where do you find them? Oh, and one more thing, what exactly is it called, lol?

I hate to invest alot of money in something that is just a hobby for now, but I am curious.   My drawings might come out alot faster if I didn't have a rollerball mouse, me thinks.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Conaill said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Actually, I think I would prefer either the unmounted greatsword or sword and shield version. I never really got a chance to develop the mounted combat aspect of my character, and it looks like we're facing a huge dungeon when the campaign starts up again...
> 
> I'll gladly send you some money for a B/W version. Your coloring is quite good, but I just love your B/W drawings so much it seems like a shame to cover them up! (Dunno how you can get the black armor across in a B/W drawing, though... could be interesting.) *




OK, b&w on foot with a sword it is


----------



## Kip the Bold

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Got some questions for you......
> 
> Do you use a sketch thingy instead of a mouse when you do your drawings? Or do you draw and scan, then paint?  If you do it all on the sketch thingy, is it easy to adapt and use?  About how much do they run in price and where do you find them? Oh, and one more thing, what exactly is it called, lol?
> 
> I hate to invest alot of money in something that is just a hobby for now, but I am curious.   My drawings might come out alot faster if I didn't have a rollerball mouse, me thinks. *




I do my actual drawings on a piece of paper (usually plain ol' typing paper) in pencil, then I ink the lines with a pen. I then scan the drawing, and using photoshop and a mouse I color them. 

Those 'sketchy things' are commonly called drawing tablets, and I wish I could afford one  They're made by a company called WACOM and go for about $100. I've seen them sold in computer stores. I used one before and they are a lot cooler than a mouse, the tablet is pressure sensitive so the harder you press the darker your lines get. Hope that helps


----------



## Malessa

Drawing tablets huh, *blushes*, guess my wheels turn slow, BUT THEY DO TURN! LOL.......

Thanks for the info, although, it will be awhile before I can invest in something like that. 

Guess I'll just keep on plucking along with pencil, pad, scanner and PSP with rollerball mouse, lol...


----------



## Ruavel

*another "little something out of the ordinary"...*

Kip, before I say anything else, may I just say that the work you've posted in this thread has been fantastic...

last I heard the "proposed" Netbook of Legendary Classes was looking for some artists and while I can't speak for the other authors, I know I'd love to have my classes brought to life in your style...

anyway... just in case you're interested in something else to post here, a player in one of my adventures took an interesting character that I'll detail below...

Trinnen val Kemeer
human female 27
Fighter4/Rogue3/Lasher4
known for her beautiful features & raven hair, her dark studded leather armour and the whip-dagger that she wields with devastating skill...

just picture the most deadly Dominatrix you can think of...

 

just an idea...


----------



## Knightfall

*My Story Hour characters*

Hey Kip, you do really great work.  The pencils are nice and I really liked your colored renditions.  (Dr Midnight's coloring job on the rat rider was cool as well.)

I know I've come into this kind of late but I've been mulling over the idea of getting character portraits done for several key PCs and NPCs for my campaign, World of Kulan.

Now, I'm not that rich right now - broke really.  But I would love it if you could find the time to draw some of the characters featured in my World of Kulan StoryHour.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19144

This would include the three main PCs and two main NPCs: Bactra Redwind, Dabuk Tigerstorm, Jeddar Silversun, Dvalin Thunderstone and Mesik Tindertwig.  Dabuk and Bactra are the two important ones to me.  They are cousins but are more like brothers.

*Dabuk Tigerstorm (3rd lvl ranger)*
male half-elf
5'5", 124 lbs
Age: 20-21
Hair: Brown (cut-short but over the ears)
Eyes: Black
Appearance: tends towards non-descript clothing
Mannerisms: Somber, Serious, Jaded
Weapons: Dagger, shortbow w/ masterwork arrows
Gear: Leather armor, breeches, tunic, hard-leather boots, hooded cloak, backpack, waterskin, belt pouch, plus any wilderness survival essentials.  Dabuk is practical when it comes to being prepared.
Magic: Short sword +1; curved with runes along the length of the blade.
Species Enemy: Ogres

He is very average looking for a half-elf (Cha 11).  He is hardened, like a modern day special forces soldier that has seen way to much combat (Str 16, Dex 13, Con 15).  His face would be able to express many masks of emotion, but those feeling would never touch his soul.  He is calculating and has strength of will (Int 15, Wis 14).  He doesn't trust or love easily but is loyal to his family, especially his grandfather.

To truly understand him one must know where his hatred of ogres comes from.  His mother and his aunt were killed by ogres when he was very young.  He watched it happen, heard them die horribly.  It tainted his soul.  (My Story Hour describes this event in his life, as if you could see his nightmare.)

*Bactra Redwind (3rd lvl wizard)*
male forest elf (sylvan)
5'1", 113 lbs
Age: 113
Hair: Brown (shoulder-length)
Eyes: Brown
Appearance: Clean, well-dressed
Mannerisms: Charming, Quick-tempered
Weapons: Dagger, mithral-shod staff (masterwork weapon), shortspear.
Gear: Breeches, tunic, soft-leather boots, cloak, waterskin, spell component pouches (several), belt pouch.  Bactra tends to dress in dark earth tones but doesn't like to wear robes.  To uncomfortable.
Magic: Wand of fear, a few arcane scrolls, ring of protection +2, spellbook.

If Dabuk is the somber, serious one.  Then Bactra is the fun-loving one, for the most part.  He is fond of human woman but is also a little unsure of himself unless encouraged (Cha 12).  He bares some of his cousin's pain through the elven ritual that showed him Dabuk's nightmare.  But he doesn't let that weigh on his soul the way his cousin does.  After all, he needs to be there for Dabuk, which means keeping his mind alert and calm (Int 17).  He does have a tendency to 'go-off' when he feels as though he has been really hurt emotionally (Wis 12).

He isn't as strong as his cousin but his forest elven roots make him sturdier than your average silver elf (Str 15, Con 14).  This ancestry has gifted him with outstanding agility and hand-eye co-ordination (Dex16).

Bactra started off dirt poor but soon came to love the beautiful, fine things that adventuring allowed him to afford (sometimes),  He doesn't dress in gaudy colors or fine silk.  To him, fine clothes means warm, well-made clothes where it is cold and light, loose fitting clothes where it is hot.  He will dress up for special occasions but tends to follow Dabuk's lead when it comes to being prepared for life on the road.

Well, that's all I'll burden you with for now.  But let me know if you want/ have time to do the other three characters.  And let me know what you think of my Story Hour (when you have a chance to read it).


----------



## Kip the Bold

*insomnia + caffeine = bad for me, good for you...*

Well, I didnt sleep too much last night, so I just started drawing and drawing and drawing.

Here are a bunch of pics, starting with Conail's character, Conail...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here's Krug's character, Krug...


----------



## Kip the Bold

next up is Stone Angel's cleric of Selune...


----------



## Kip the Bold

(bad post)


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is JohnClarks character Varan Shortcloak...


----------



## las

Kip can you do one of my race. As it would be nice the see what you think what they would look like. Its gust an idea.


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here's Bulrak's character Bulrak...

this one was inspired by one part Krusk, one part Warcraft 3, and one part sleep deprivation 

[edit] hair on this one looks kind of girly, now that I'm looking at it...  [/edit]


----------



## Kip the Bold

And next up is Cpt. Anonymous's earth genesai and pyromaniac characters...not even sure if they are in the same campaign, but they look good next to each other for scale...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next we have Arravis's character Sharantyr...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here we have Big Bad Bob's character Crush...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and finally (for today anyway) is Kightfall1972's Dabuk Tigerstorm and Bactra Redwind...


----------



## Kip the Bold

err..here they are...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Ok, I know I skipped a couple of you guys, but rest assured I'll get back to you...and we definately have not seen the last of rat riders...


----------



## smkun

Very nicely done ! I really like your color work, Barendd Nobeard, looks great. Keep them coming 

Valdyr
Human Male Fighter
Mithril Full Plate
Long Sword "Storm Edge" +5 Shocking Burst
Large Steel Shield
6'6" Well built Gotee, shoulder length dark hair.

When I am working again I WILL be commisioning a color


----------



## Maudlin

Oh wow, you're still doing them  I have to say these are exactly what I've always thought a PC portrait should be... Clear and distinct drawings, with neutral and yet interesting poses. Excellent!

I'm going to try my luck and post a char, if you ever find the time.

Caleb Garr
Male Human Wiz5/Alienist9
32 years old

Caleb spent most of his adult life trapped in a bag of holding, listening to the whispers of the tentacled forces of ickiness. As a result, he's a slightly ill-adjusted fellow, low on social graces. He appears as a ragman, slightly hunched over and leaning on his staff, but still proud and quick-witted. He is sarcastic and casually cruel, but haunted by the knowledge that sooner or later the creatures from beyond will be coming to claim him, and hence rather neurotically paranoid and definitely not good around sudden loud noises. He wears a triangular skullcap over his dirty, shoulderlength hair, and carries a heavy-looking spellbook on a chain on his belt, along with a number of disturbing figurines and tokens. If he has a free hand, it is constantly twitching, as if it had a will of its own.

He has summoned a Beholderkin Eyeball called Cataract as a familiar, which has the pseudonatural template and thereby looks most like a floating, tentacled ball of mucus that's looking at you.


----------



## Knightfall

*Awsome!!!*



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *and finally (for today anyway) is Kightfall1972's Dabuk Tigerstorm and Bactra Redwind... *




Excellent stylings Kip.  I like Dabuk's sour looking mood.  You captured them pretty well and you did it so quickly too.

Thanks a lot!

{edit}

I'm going to have to send this image to my friends who played them during my campaign.  I'm also going to post this in my World of Kulan Story Hour, if you don't mind?

{re-edit}

Hey Kip, you feel like drawing some gods?


----------



## Conaill

Thanks a bunch, Kip, looks great! Love the greatsword over his back (not to mention the spurs on his boots ). Check is in the mail. Email, that is. Let me know if everything works out ok with Paypal, you're my first experiment with it, so...

Boy, you sure are cranking these out today! I'm impressed. Maybe I'll have to send some of the other players in my campaign this way...


----------



## Kip the Bold

(double post)


----------



## Kip the Bold

Conaill said:
			
		

> *Thanks a bunch, Kip, looks great! Love the greatsword over his back (not to mention the spurs on his boots ). Check is in the mail. Email, that is. Let me know if everything works out ok with Paypal, you're my first experiment with it, so...
> 
> Boy, you sure are cranking these out today! I'm impressed. Maybe I'll have to send some of the other players in my campaign this way... *




I'm glad you like your pic, and Paypal worked fine  Thanks!

I also emailed you a couple of higher resolution pics, better for printing...

And here's a pencil-shaded version of Conail. This is the first pic I did in a long time shaded with pencil...


----------



## Krug

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *and here's Krug's character, Krug... *




Cool! He should be messier than that but that is a GREAT pic, fine sir! Thank you!


----------



## Arravis

Kip...

I don't know what to say bro. Simply amazing, wow... it's great!
I'd love to return the favor. If you need graphic design work, let me know. I have some samples of my work here if you want to see what i can do... http://photos.yahoo.com/pab_a_g


----------



## Sialia

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Ok, I know I skipped a couple of you guys, but rest assured I'll get back to you...and we definately have not seen the last of rat riders... *




Wheeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Kip the Bold

las said:
			
		

> *Kip can you do one of my race. As it would be nice the see what you think what they would look like. Its gust an idea. *




I'll see what I can do, but its probably gonna be a little while


----------



## Kip the Bold

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *Oh wow, you're still doing them  I have to say these are exactly what I've always thought a PC portrait should be... Clear and distinct drawings, with neutral and yet interesting poses. Excellent!
> *




Thanks for the compliment! It'll probably be a while before i go on another character drawing binge, but your character sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: Awsome!!!*



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellent stylings Kip.  I like Dabuk's sour looking mood.  You captured them pretty well and you did it so quickly too.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> {edit}
> 
> I'm going to have to send this image to my friends who played them during my campaign.  I'm also going to post this in my World of Kulan Story Hour, if you don't mind?
> 
> {re-edit}
> 
> Hey Kip, you feel like drawing some gods? *




Glad you like the pic, I think it came out pretty good and I'll probably use it as an NPC pic someday.

Sure, go ahead and post it 

I actually have been meaning to draw the pantheon I made up for my own campaign, but if you post a description I'll take a look


----------



## Kip the Bold

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool! He should be messier than that but that is a GREAT pic, fine sir! Thank you!  *




Yer welcome! Glad you like it, and he will be a heck of a lot messier when I get around to shading it or coloring it  Dirt is hard to do with just an outline, and as I'm looking at it I notice I left off the crossbow string, darn.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Arravis said:
			
		

> *Kip...
> 
> I don't know what to say bro. Simply amazing, wow... it's great!
> I'd love to return the favor. If you need graphic design work, let me know. I have some samples of my work here if you want to see what i can do... http://photos.yahoo.com/pab_a_g *




Glad you like it! I think it came out pretty cool. I always thought naginatas were cool looking weapons and I haven't drawn one in a long time. 

You stuff is pretty cool looking  I wish I was that proficient with the PC (or Mac, probably) to make that kinda stuff. Thanks for the offer for the graphic design, as a matter of fact I kinda want a coat of arms done for the major city in my campaign... I'll post a description of what I'd like when I think of something cool to put on it  thanks!


----------



## JohnClark

Kip, the picture of Varan is amazing, exactly as I pictured him. Thanks very much for doing it!


----------



## Arravis

I use a Mac at work and a PC at home, hehe. And I'll be more then glad to make a coat of arms for you, just post or email a description when you're ready .

-Arravis
(pab_garcia@hotmail.com)


----------



## Kip the Bold

JohnClark said:
			
		

> *Kip, the picture of Varan is amazing, exactly as I pictured him. Thanks very much for doing it!  *




Yer welcome! Glad you like the pic


----------



## Ferret

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *next is Ferret's character Torben... *




ROCKON !!! But uh.. um the facial hair blows......sorry, I sould have said about the moustache(that I didn't want him to have one), and beard(Like in the picture), and now *sigh* I'm asking for more...I feel GUIIIIILLLLLLTTTTTTTTYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferret

Damn

[edit That short cloak fellow is ubercool!)


----------



## Ferret

Or this


----------



## Malessa

I think that the Shortcloak char is my new fav. He reminds me of my oldest son who likes to play D&D, loves LotR, and all RPG's..Who puts on his pads for skateboarding, like armor, gets his swords and shield and is ready to smite evil throughout our neighborhood.......lol...Very cool pics Kip.....as always.


----------



## Knightfall

*The Pantheon of the North*



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *I actually have been meaning to draw the pantheon I made up for my own campaign, but if you post a description I'll take a look  *




Hmm, how can I best describe a pantheon of gods that includes both original new ones, some well-known gods from Earth mythology, and another unique ones from literature.

Oh right, I already have.  That would be my Divinity War Story Hour that goes through the creation myth for the pantheon and the godwar that arrupts when a dark, evil god tries to spread his influence across the land and steal the godsouls of what is known as the Pantheon of the North (click the link to my Divinity War Story Hour in my sig).

Seriously, it might be kind of hard for me to describe the members of the pantheon without going a little nuts on the typing but here goes.

The main god I'd like done is the father of the Pantheon of the North, Cronn.  The name pays tribute to Conan the Barbarian and his god Crom.  

Cronn is the Greater God of Barbarians, Cold, Community, Family, Protection and Strength (chaotic good).  He is known by several titles but the one used most often is Lord of the North.  He is worshiped mainly by barbarians but elves, half-elves, fighters and rangers also pay tribute to him.  His clerics can be NG, CG and CN.

His Avatar always takes the form of a huge barbarian with long brown hair and a long beard, both touched by a hint of grey.  His symbol is swirling snow around an axe and he wields a greataxe called North Rage.  His home plane is the Material Plane and his godly realm is known as the Heart of Ice.

Cronn loves his people but was saddened by the death of his godly children and those mortals lost during the Divinity War with the Pantheon of Swords.  He has been known to become lost to melancholy for years at a time, which causes the Northlands to become gripped in long, cold winters.

His son Jaeger died to protect the pantheon from Hisii and his evil brood, which has left him heartbroken.  It was shortly after this that Cronn created the Heart of Ice north of the continent of Harqual in the arctic circle.

{edit}

Clerics of Cronn mat choose from the following domains.  Chaos, North, Protection, Rage, Strength.


----------



## psychognome

I have two character illustration requests:
First is Lissa Whiterock, a female gnome illusionist/rogue, has a short sword, a light crossbow, boots of elvenkind, bracers of armor, a bag of holding and an owl familiar. Looks quite like a little girl with a mischievous glint in her eyes, has fair hair that's been cut so that it won't fall on her eyes.
And then is Gulrod Hilged, a female dwarven cleric of Rhág, a god of earth. Wields a heavy pick, wears scale armour and has a large wooden shield, and looks pretty much like all dwarven females... even though I've described her as having a beard in the past... that might be too sick to illustrate.


----------



## Clumsy Bob

This portraits are really impressive, so I would like to jump aboard the request bandwagon as well.

Caleb Tormson
Aasimar Paladin/Cleric of Kelemvor
Wears Full Plate (no helm)
Wields Greatsword.

Alduin
Fighter 8
FullPlate Longsword and Large sheild
Tall Muscular, cloak and bandolier of daggers

I look forward to seeing what you can produce


----------



## Tsyr

I'd like to jump on the bandwagon as well, if you get time...

Starsong S'Rytha

Male Elf Wizard (A fairly... "long eared" elf... not quite the level of anime elves, but a bit more than standard DnD elf)
Long white hair (Comes down to mid back)
Wears feathers and beads braided into his hair as decoration
Tall, and well-muscled, but not stocky or anything (He's very fit from living mostly outdoors, but hes not really a fighter or anything).

Dresses in a short-sleeved tunic and pants, both with a very elegent cut but practical. Leather boots and belt, with a few pouches on the belt. Wears leather bracers on his arms for his familiar to perch on. Most of his cloathing would have a VERY faint native-american feel to it... not blatant, and as much european as native american, but if you could somehow make it have just a slight hint of it... obvious leather seams up the side of the pants maybe, or beadwork around the collar of his shirt, something like that.

Only piece of jewelry is a leather cord necklace with a thumb-sized crystal on it. 

Has a crude wood staff with another crystal (about the size of an egg) set on top of it, and wears a long sword slung over his back (hilt over his right shoulder, point at his left hip), not at his side. 

Has a hawk familiar, if you can manage a good hawk (I can never get a bird even close to accurate, though I'm pretty good with most animals...)

Basicly, he looks like a druid more than a wizard.

Expression wise... sorta an aloof chearfulness, if you can figure out what that means...  Like he finds everything amusing slightly, but nothing in specific.

I'd gladly pay the 20 dollars for a full color sketch similar to Hong's character Aleya you did, if I could see the b/w sketch first as sort of a "proof of concept" "first draft" type rendition.


----------



## Ferret

Like this (Sorry for being so nitpicky, really sorry    )


----------



## burattinij

*Me too*

Hey, i was wondering if you could draw my pc's too. Manar is a feline (Puma) humanoid that walks upright.  He is a rogue, weilds a rapier, has a mithril shirt and a cloak. Lives in Sigil and tends to dress rather fashionably. Im also wondering if you make other styles of portraits besides fantasy, its because i also have a character for cathullu and another one for spycraft that i would like drawn too. Thanks


----------



## ThorneMD

Hey Kip

Remember me from way back on page one.  Can you please draw those characters.  I know I might sound a little whinny, but I don't want to use my jedi mind tricks on you.


----------



## Bulrak

*Come On Kip!! What do ya say?*

(http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21953) 

Think you can help us out Kip-o-buddy-o-pal! Check the link my friend!


----------



## DPGDarrin

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *I liked the way Sialia's rat-rider came out so much, I decided to color it. This is one of my favorite recent drawings;I like it so much I set it as my desktop... *




Please don't take this the wrong way; I mean it as a compliment. With the color and the background, this reminds me quite a bit of Claudio Poza's art. I think you could have a promising art career ahead of you.


----------



## Stone Angel

Hey kip, excellent work. I am impressed not only by the one you did for me but for everyone. Hats off, truly excellent. So I want to give you some money (twist your arm huh?) to do some campaign art. Like I said before I am an artist also but I need someone to share the load. I tend to get burnt out after a half hour or so.. Anyway could you post your email address again, for some reason I can't find it, I know that it's hear somewhere but it's hiding from me. Then I'll give you the details of how much, what, e like that. Once again GGRRRRRRRRRREEAATTTTT job buddy.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Kip, I just want to say, your artwork is fantastic, and with the paypal thing you've got going on, I think you're on to something really cool-- making decent money for doing something relaxing that you love and can do in your spare time. It sure beats mowing lawns.

I'd love to see this start something of a movement here, with more artists like you able to sit back and take requests, and earn enough money to be rolling in new gaming books every month. I am sure there are a lot of talented college kids out there who can take a tip from you.

I'd love to get in the queue and get drawings for all the characters in my Story Hour... I'll wait till your notoriety dies down a little bit! (And I am bookmarking this thread!)


Wulf


----------



## collin

*Character portraits*

Kip:
Astounding work!  I just stumbled across this thread and have been thoroughly enjoying your wares.  I'm a longtime comic book art fan, so this is very appealing to me.
I was wondering, if it isn't too much trouble, if you could draw one or both of the characters I am currently using in different campaigns:

Hawk
7th level half-orc fighter
6'3" tall, 240 lbs., 22 y.o., bald
wears a 1+ mithrail shirt
wields a greataxe
also carries a kukri in a scabbard and a few throwing axes.

Sammy (based on Sammy Davis, Jr.)
1st level bard, 1st level cleric  half-drow
5'0" tall, 104 lbs., 45 y.o.,
switches between wearing an entertainer's outfit or a courtier's outfit
plays a mandolin/lute
carries a longsword in a scabbard and a sling

If you have the time, go nuts.  Much obliged,

Collin


----------



## Ferret

Sorry if I hurt your feelings dude


----------



## Kip the Bold

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Sorry if I hurt your feelings dude *




Hurt feelings? Nah, only slightly annoyed. And here, to show I'm a good sport...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Watched Lord of the Rings today for like the 10th time and it made me want to draw, so I did a couple of pics...

Here's a pic of Collin's character Hawk...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Here's ThorneMD's centaur character Bruumar...

I need to practice drawing horses and wolves more...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here's ThorneMD's character Roscoe...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here's psychognome's character Lissa Whitecloak...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and Psychognome's character Gulrod Hilged...

It's really difficult to draw a bearded female character


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next up is smkun's character Valdyr, take 1...

Didn't really like the pose on this one, kinda bland...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Valdyr, take 2...

I like this one a little better... If I ever get around to coloring it it might look cool, with lightning coming off the sword reflecting in the armor and stuff...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next up is maudlin's character Caleb Carr..err I mean Garr (btw the Alienest by Caleb Carr is a really cool book, even though its not fantasy )...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and last pic for today is Ruavel's character Trinnen...

I think I like this one


----------



## Kip the Bold

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> *Hey kip, excellent work. I am impressed not only by the one you did for me but for everyone. Hats off, truly excellent. So I want to give you some money (twist your arm huh?) to do some campaign art. Like I said before I am an artist also but I need someone to share the load. I tend to get burnt out after a half hour or so.. Anyway could you post your email address again, for some reason I can't find it, I know that it's hear somewhere but it's hiding from me. Then I'll give you the details of how much, what, e like that. Once again GGRRRRRRRRRREEAATTTTT job buddy. *




Cool man, glad you like your pic!

my email address is colorzeroone@aol.com
Also if anyone else wants me to do a color piece for them for a reasonable fee  ($20 for a single character), send me an email and we can work out the details...


----------



## Kip the Bold

DPGDarrin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way; I mean it as a compliment. With the color and the background, this reminds me quite a bit of Claudio Poza's art. I think you could have a promising art career ahead of you. *




Thanks!


----------



## Maudlin

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *and next up is maudlin's character Caleb Carr..err I mean Garr (btw the Alienest by Caleb Carr is a really cool book, even though its not fantasy )... *



Ohmigosh! He's absolutely spot on!

Thanks so much! (you know it's good when I use 3 exclamation marks in a single post ) I'll even forgive you for exposing my unoriginality to the world 

I'll definitely remember that e-mail if I want to do a commission.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *Ohmigosh! He's absolutely spot on!
> 
> Thanks so much! (you know it's good when I use 3 exclamation marks in a single post ) I'll even forgive you for exposing my unoriginality to the world
> 
> I'll definitely remember that e-mail if I want to do a commission. *




Yer welcome! Glad you like it... He's definatly going to be an NPC somewhere in my campaign


----------



## Geoff Watson

Great Artwork!

Would you mind drawing a picture of my character for Hong's campaign?

He's a barbarian/shaman.
Male, human, long hair (with headband/bandanna), friendly smile, greatsword, chain shirt. 
If you can include a wolf (and maybe a mule) that would be great. 
Strong, but not excessively muscled (Str 14).

Geoff.


----------



## collin

*Right on!*

Kip:

You're wonderful!  You're magnificent!  You're a genius! (Did I leave anything out?)  YES!  That is Hawk.  Wonderful drawing!  I will cherish it forever.

Muchos gracias,

Collin


----------



## Knightfall

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *and last pic for today is Ruavel's character Trinnen...
> 
> I think I like this one  *




This one's my favorite so far... besides the one you did for me.  Did you get a chance to look at my writeup on the god I posted?

No hurry though, I'm kind of in a holding pattern Internet wise.  Haven't been feeling well... bronchitis.  Nasty stuff.  Gotta go.


----------



## Darraketh

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hurt feelings? Nah, only slightly annoyed. And here, to show I'm a good sport... *




You sir are a kind and generous person.


----------



## psychognome

*Thank you!*

Those pictures came out really nicely! You are a great artist and a very generous person! I could kiss you... but I think I better not... 
BTW, the beard on the female dwarf looks fine, don't worry 'bout it!


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: Right on!*



			
				collin said:
			
		

> *Kip:
> 
> You're wonderful!  You're magnificent!  You're a genius! (Did I leave anything out?)  YES!  That is Hawk.  Wonderful drawing!  I will cherish it forever.
> 
> Muchos gracias,
> 
> Collin *




Yer welcome! Glad you like it...tried to make him look kinda noble, think it came out pretty good.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This one's my favorite so far... besides the one you did for me.  Did you get a chance to look at my writeup on the god I posted?
> 
> No hurry though, I'm kind of in a holding pattern Internet wise.  Haven't been feeling well... bronchitis.  Nasty stuff.  Gotta go. *




Yeah, I actually did a sketch of Cronn, but it was (ahem) god awful so I didnt post it...maybe I'll have something presentable in a couple of days


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: Thank you!*



			
				psychognome said:
			
		

> *Those pictures came out really nicely! You are a great artist and a very generous person! I could kiss you... but I think I better not...
> BTW, the beard on the female dwarf looks fine, don't worry 'bout it!  *




Glad you like your pics


----------



## Ruavel

*Trinnen val Kemeer*

*stunned and slack-jawed silence*

um.... WOW...!!! that's pretty much perfect Kip... absolutely spot on...!!

I showed my g/f (who actually plays Trinnen in my campaign) and she was bowled-over... she loved it more than I did (  but that's a whole different story)...

I mentioned it in an earlier post in this thread but I'll say it again... if you're interested the 'proposed' Netbook of Legendary Classes would like some art work done (b&w line co-incidently) and what you've displayed here would be perfect...

if you're at all interested go to this thread  or this thread  for some background information... I know that I'd love to see your renditions of my contributions (The King's Warden and The Maitre d'Escrime)...

and thanx again for the pic of Trinnen... she's fantastic and my g/f is chuffed with what you've done...

*apologies for the australian colloquialism*


----------



## smkun

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *and here is Valdyr, take 2...
> 
> I like this one a little better... *




Agreed ! This is almost a photo of a scene in the game. Very well done !! Thanks !


----------



## cmthedm

Wow!

I just stumbled across this thread and am stupefied that someone with your talent would post these great sketches just for fun.  You rock!  I especially like the slightly large feet your characters seem to have.  Reminds me of Frank Miller, that does.

I'm reallly hoping I didn't somehow miss the part where you announced you're not going to do anymore pics... If you're game, I've got a dude who was always meant to be in pictures.


*Jeddo* 

Jeddo is a scrappy gnome wizard/rogue who is not much good at doing anything except surviving.   He wears leathers, wields a short sword, and his most treasured posession is a cloak of the arachnid - he does a lot of wall-crawling.  I'd love to see him in a spidey-style pose.

How's that for a challenge?


----------



## collin

*Re: Right on!*



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yer welcome! Glad you like it...tried to make him look kinda noble, think it came out pretty good. *




yes, I liked it very much.  I like the noble look - I think it suits him quite nicely.

Please let me know if you think you can do my bard character, Sammy, too.  If not, I understand.  I don't want to increase your workload (fun?) but I know you could do him justice every bit as much as you did Hawk.

Again, many thanks.

Collin

"This is MY happening...and it FREAKS me out!"--John LaZar as Ronnie "Z-Man" Barzell in "Beyond the Valley of the Dolls"


----------



## Ferret

*Sorry*

Sorry


----------



## PeterDodge

Great stuff man!

I'd better get one, I like how polished these seem compared to my sketches!

My characters:

*Nailo Amaliir (female wood elf tiefling)*
*build:*          athletic
*eyes:*          blood red, otherwise normal
*hair:*            raven black, down to her waist, wild but has
                              it's own appeal 
*ears:*           normal elven
*face:*            fair, no tatooing, a single scar by her throat on the right side
*wearing:*     half-plate armor, tattered cloak (possibly carrying a  helmet under her arm?), leather belt with a couple pouches and her sword sheath
*carrying:*      a Holy Avenger
*mount:*       a white unicorn (a very big and muscular unicorn, too) 

*Gerdion Cianthiae (male drow elf)*
*build:*    muscular, but not overly so
*eyes:*    light silver, entire eye
*hair:*      well-kept and short, just down to his jaw, silver
*wears:*  normal elven
*face:*     always got that dramatic undershadowing  that makes him a little mysterious, tatoo of a wolf's head on his right cheek
*wearing:*    chainmail armor, with a surcoat (sleeveless tunic), with heavy travelling boots and a heavy cloak (he doesn't wear the hood up, though), a staff tied across his back, and a belt with sheaths for his two swords.
*carrying:*     two longswords, Justicar (as long as you make it look important, it's good.  It's the blade of a God  ) and a runeblade
*animal:*       he has a black raven familiar that is fond of perching on his shoulder

I know that a bit of a lengthy description, but the more I give you to work on, the better   It's not at all meant to be a creative dampener, just to give you an idea of how I see them.  Feel free to pose them however you like.  I like dramatic poses though (perhaps because I can't draw any)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThorneMD

Hey Kip

Great job on both of the characters.  The centaur is just perfect.  .  And the part about the jedi mind tricks, I was bluffing.  I can't do any of that yet.

Now for the other stuff.

One more character if you can.

Taka
Fighter1/Wizard 7 Half-Elf
Golden Hair
Barely Noticeable reptilian skin
longer leaner limbs
claws
slight horns at his temples
orientally dressed in kimono
katana
greatsword
many spellbooks
a ring on his right hand
a staff of fire
a belt with many pouches
a cloak covering his torso, but not his arms
I say he is half-elf because he still dosen't know what his father is.


----------



## Wikidogre

i have got one for you to have fun with,

Ung-Mutt
male
Ghostwise halfling
Barbarian
has black dreadlocks
grey eyes
dragon tatoos on arms
weres studded leather
fights with 2 hand axes, one has a chicken skull meneded on the top.
loincloth, and shin length leather leg guards.
*Lots of Scars!
has a crazed look in his eyes.........just in case you want something fun.

peace


----------



## Knightfall

*Link on my website*

Hey Kip, just thought I'd let you know that I've created a link to your Elfwood gallery (and this thread) in my fantasy artists links section on my website, The Crossroads.

Cheers!


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: Link on my website*



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Hey Kip, just thought I'd let you know that I've created a link to your Elfwood gallery (and this thread) in my fantasy artists links section on my website, The Crossroads.
> 
> Cheers! *




Hey, thanks! Its really cool to see my name up in the same list with such great artists! 

Wow, it seems that there are a ton of artists coming out of the woodwork here to do character sketches...weird...I guess I started a trend 

Well, I am still doing these, for free, but it'll probably be a couple of days before I can add anymore...this weekends gonna be kinda busy for me, so have patience


----------



## las

We all do.


----------



## Master_of_Squirrels

I hope it's not to hard, but here is the description of my favorite character, Halberon. Halberon is a Gnome Cleric/Loremaster. He is reknowned for two things: 1. He can identify from memory most every creature he sees in up to 2 minutes of observation. 2. His god likes to pick on him. Being that his god is the god of lightning and jokes, this can be no fun at all. It can be the middle of a clear sunny day, and lightning will spontaneously strike him. Because of his constant assaults by his deity, which he amazingly still worships, his hair has become thick and white ( he originally had a dark brown hair). His bushy, now white, eyebrows are singed at the ends because of the occasional miss. He wears large, round glasses that make his eyes seem larger than they really are. His nose is the perfect picture of a classic large gnomish nose. He has a rough go-tee, that definantly seems like it is ignored in the grooming process, and is also singed. He definantly doesn't watch his weight as much as he should (read: think Friar Tuck). His signature items are his set of darts that he throws with supreamly excellent accuracy, which have been known to kill a beholder with one hit, his white and blue robes of resistance, and his book that is 2 ft thick, that he usually places in his cart (with a mule pulling it) when not reading it. His holy symbol looks a little like this: ~ except it has a dot in each of the indents of the squiggle.

I hope that is a good enough description.


----------



## Morgenstern

*Very nice...*

Impressive work . Some pieces look like they might benefit from more ink (larger patches of darkness) to provide better contrast. Probably comes from a lack of distinct light souce in most of the descriptions (I can see why the lantern carrying rat-rider came out so well in color), but you've produced a lot of cool stuff from the descriptions. I especially liked the centaur and the cape with the web-patterned lining 8).

There's clearly some backlog, but it you are interested and willing to try a few more...?

Annida
Female Centaur Priestess.
Mature Chinese features (late 30s) and chinese style tunic.
White hair, cloven hooves and leonine tail (she is a unicorn/centaur rather than a horse/centaur)
Carries a large, strongly glowing book with a irregular spiral emblem on both covers.
Similar simbol dyed into hair on flank.
Nightime/starlight setting, climbing up to/standing before rough stone altar.
Generally serene and graceful apprarance.

Boraanx
Male Aarokocra Shamman
Dancing before a campfire-sized blaze at night.
Some feather & jewels ornaments (possible necklace, headgear, and/or light chains draped over wings), with some sparkle from the fire.
Very predatory expression and 'evil' eyes.
Several metal tipped, feathered javelins thrust into ground where dance is taking place.
Several small, harsh-looking runes (all sharp angles and short strokes) scratched on javelins, on the bare earth, and possibly dyed onto wings.
Generally a manic, frantic energy.

I have some players who live in mortal terror of both of these figures . Thank you for your time (both already comitted to a very cool thread and hopefully to be taken up)!

PS. Why do we all keep telling you the character's names ...?


----------



## Kershek

Here's a color rendition of Conail.  A friend of mine did the coloring and wanted it posted.


----------



## dead_radish

I'm thinking someone needs to set up a paypal account, and a website.

This could easily get you a fair amount of profit, Kip.

(Emailing privately as well).


----------



## Umarth

Hey Kip I'm dead radishies DM.  I think if you do his chars portrate you should give it a nice dumb look about him.  Possibly have him screaming at the sight of some small animal (ladybug?).  I think it would really capture his character fully.

 


Btw your char portrates are great.  WotC should have you doing there artwork.


----------



## Gorilla726

*Pretty please?*

Hey Kip. Awesome job on all of these. Could you please do mine? Here is the character.

Roscoe Thorncage
Halfling Sorcerer
2'11" 25 lbs.
Brown hair and brown eyes.
He wears a large flowing cape, which is bright red.
Also he wears brighly colored shirts and dark pants, as well as leather boots. 

And if you feel like it, I'd appreciate my other character, Grom.

Grom, Hero of Guldan.
Dwarf Warrior.
Large brown beard and mustache-goe t dealy (spelling?)
He has a medium buckler, a silver helmet with lots of bolts. Also he carries a dwarven battle axe in one hand.

Thank you very much (that is if you do them) I can't wait to see them.  Bye.

Gorilla


----------



## Knightfall

*If you have time...*

Hey Kip, how's it going?  I'm sure you have your hands full but if you have some time in a couple weeks then give this character a try.

*Jason*

*Race:* Human
*Class:* 15th level wizard
*Sex:* Male
*Age:* 30
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

*Abilities*
Strength:  8
Dexterity:  14
Constitution:  15
Intelligence:  18
Wisdom:  12
Charisma:  11

*Description:* Jason is of medium height and slim build being 5' 9" tall and weighing 125 lbs. He has black hair and eyes. Usually Jason wears a loose fitting shirt and trousers rather than the more traditional wizard's robes.  This when combined with a dagger on either hip (more for effect than use) often lead people to believe that he is a rogue rather than a wizard; a mistake which had saved his life on a number of occasions early in his career.

*Possessions:* Adamantine dagger, _belt of many pockets *_, dagger (masterwork), _ring of regeneration_, _ring of wizardry I_, spellbook, travel's outfit, waterskin.
* Tome and Blood, pg. 78.


----------



## Morgenstern

Ack! 
...I think we killed Kip


----------



## Kip the Bold

I still live, have no fear


----------



## Gorilla726

*Yay!!!*

He lives! Yay! *Does my happy dance*

Gorilla


----------



## PeterDodge

*Um...*

You wouldn't have happened to have gotten through *any* of the characters, have you? (no, other than the ones you've posted  )


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: Um...*



			
				PeterDodge said:
			
		

> *You wouldn't have happened to have gotten through *any* of the characters, have you? (no, other than the ones you've posted  ) *




Nope, I haven't had a chance to do any more yet; its been a busy week. Hopefully, I'll be able to do a few this week, but no guarantees


----------



## benhamtroll

First off, I'm new to the forum and I must say that your work is REALLY impressive.  Very sharp, and CLEAN.  My friends who draw do good work, but it's been drawn over and again so much it's nearly through the paper.  Your lines are just so nice.

Anyway, if you ever get around to, I have a character that I'd love to see you draw.

He is Kwan-Tom (the nuclear monk. . .   He's a 14th level human monk.  For the most part he is your typical monk-type character.   Shaven head, no shirt, baggy pants.  He wear slippers of spider climb, which earned him the name 'Sticky-Monk', and he was also given his own theme song based on the old Spider-Man cartoon, since he has a habit of climbing the walls and attacking from the side or above, and then bounding away.

Additionaly, somewhere along the line he picked up a set of Eyes of Doom that alow him to cast the doom spell with a gaze.  At one point he got into a staring contest with a Bodak using these lenses.  It made for a very funny encounter, seeing the rubbery gray undead and the monk with sunglasses making faces at each other.

Anyhow, if you get a chance I'd like to see Kwan in ink.


----------



## ThorneMD

Hey Kip. I know your busy , but I have two friends who need pics.

Gallipolious
Human Paladin
short spiked white hair
Scar across the left eye
frost scythe
hazel eyes
bastard sword
Chain shirt
Black cloak

Antith Darkwood
Half-elf Ranger
long green hair
goltee green
studded leather
green cloak
brown eyes
black longsword
longbow with runes
mysterious

Thanks from both of them


----------



## WayneLigon

I definately love your art. Very clean and neat, nice designs, etc. 

I'd like two pictures, please, when you might find the time. 

1: Nace Goodwin; Cleric/Paladin of Lathander
Nace is a lithe young man of 20; 5' 8", nicely muscled but not bulgingly large. He has a handsome, youthful face, clean shaven and unmarked as yet; red hair worn short in back, but a bit longer in front, so that hanks of it fall over his forehead (not a buzz-cut, in other words, but just.. natural). He's well-proportioned for for height, and usually has a slight smile. 

He's dressed in mithril chain shirt armor, short sleeved. He has a broad leather weapon belt; dagger and pouches hang from it; he carries a large heavy mace. Black trousers, brown leather riding boots. He normally wears a dark red shirt over the mithril, which can still be seen a bit at the sleeves, because the chain shirt sleeves are a bit longer than the shirt sleeves. Worked into the shirt is the common design of Lathander (if you don't have the Forgotten Realms book, it's a stylized sunrise). 

Vasri

Vasri is a dark-skinned young Veyshan (think vaguely Middle Eastern) man with a ready smile and twinkle in his eye. He's handsome enough, with a kind face bearing a little stubble and an attempt at a goatee; his eyes are dark brown and wide with an innocence that the set of his jaw belies. His hair is raven-black, cut very short in back and longer in the front, long enough to almost touch his eyebrows. He's nicely muscled, strong-armed and broad-shouldered with a narrow waist and powerful legs; he's muscled like a dancer, with long lean smooth lines and a taut physique. A few scars can be seen on his wrists, visibly pale against dusky skin; a few more can sometimes be glimpsed on his arms or back. Whatever the youth does, he's been in a few fights.
Vasri wears a dark red leather armor chestpiece, oddly buckled and decorated with various geometric designs. His trousers are black, tucked into large brown leather boots. His arms are mostly bare; he wears brown leather gauntlets. He wears a longsword buckled around his narrow hips, his other two weapon belts hanging there as well, holding daggers and a light crossbow with the accompanying small quiver. He's wearing a dark red cloak that sweeps back off his shoulders, billowing behind him with the breeze.


----------



## Darkness

I took the liberty to rate this thread; I kinda figured it deserved it...


----------



## Ferret

It does!

Wayne one of my friends is called Liam goodwin..."...Ever win is a good win..."


----------



## Sialia

Kip, may I have permission to post your beautiful ratrider on a web page that I'm working on?

It's a secret prezzie I'm building for Piratecat fans, and I hope to have it ready in time for the holidays.


Your image belongs there. I promise I will give you credit for the art, although you should let me know how you would want your name to appear.


----------



## Sojurn

Wow.

Great artwork. I will send you a private email for a commision piece.


----------



## PeterDodge

*pokes Kip*

You don't have my pics do you?    It's been a bit..,


----------



## Kip the Bold

Hello everyone!

I've been really busy lately, and haven't had much chance to do any pics.

Untill today! 

First up is a pic of Tsyr's character Starsong...If you are still interested in a color pic, let me know


----------



## Kip the Bold

And next (in no particular order) is Geoff Watson's barbarian/shaman..


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is cmthedm's character Jeddo...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Peter Dodge's character Nailo...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Peter Dodge's character Gerdion...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next up is thornmd's character Taka...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here we have Wikidogre's character Ung-Mutt...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Master of Squirrels character Halberon...


----------



## Ferret

Kip you don't have to do "ben". He was just Torben with more specific stats etc, I was just being picky....still open to drawing though.


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: Very nice...*



			
				Morgenstern said:
			
		

> *Impressive work . Some pieces look like they might benefit from more ink (larger patches of darkness) to provide better contrast...etc*




I hear you, its really a matter of time. I would like to do a lot of detail for every drawing, with good inking and lots of contrast, but instead of a pic taking me about 20 minutes to draw it would take me about 4 hours

I'd rather do a bunch of quick fun sketches rather than labor over one or two, especially since I'm giving them away  

(Plus, I am using really cheap printer paper to draw on which tends to curl when you put too much ink on it)

That said, I've been experimenting using the paint bucket tool to fill in large areas with black...

Here's a pic of Annida...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here's a pic of Borannx...


----------



## Morgenstern

Greetings Kip,

   Good to see you back in play . Gedo's got an intriguing pose on the ceiling. Ung-mutt has a nice display of ink used to bring out some depth/contrast. Cool stuff!


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Gorilla's character Roscoe Thorncage...

I'm not really happy with the proportions on this one...I think the head should have been bigger.


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Gorrila's character Grom, hero of Guldan...


----------



## Morgenstern

*Re: Re: Very nice...*



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I hear you, its really a matter of time. I would like to do a lot of detail for every drawing, with good inking and lots of contrast, but instead of a pic taking me about 20 minutes to draw it would take me about 4 hours
> 
> I'd rather do a bunch of quick fun sketches rather than labor over one or two, especially since I'm giving them away
> 
> *




Ahh! You posted mine while I was writing that last post .
Very, _VERY_ cool .  Annida came out quite well (you worked the tail perfectly). Borannx has a good deal of menace to him with the flames in the foreground.

*Bows*

Thank you most kindly for your efforts. I will be copying them to a place of honor in my files .

(...though in truth the best fun in this thread is watching your work visibly improve. practice is the best teacher for most things  )


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is burtanij's character Manar...


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: Re: Re: Very nice...*



			
				Morgenstern said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahh! You posted mine while I was writing that last post .
> Very, VERY cool .  Annida came out quite well (you worked the tail perfectly). Borannx has a good deal of menace to him with the flames in the foreground.
> 
> *Bows*
> 
> Thank you most kindly for your efforts. I will be copying them to a place of honor in my files .
> 
> (...though in truth the best fun in this thread is watching your work visibly improve. practice is the best teacher for most things  ) *




Yer welcome! Glad you like your pics. Probably gonna make the Aarokocra an NPC, just seems like good villain material.

Practice is indeed the best teacher, just wish i had more time to draw!


----------



## Kip the Bold

Sialia said:
			
		

> *Kip, may I have permission to post your beautiful ratrider on a web page that I'm working on?
> 
> It's a secret prezzie I'm building for Piratecat fans, and I hope to have it ready in time for the holidays.
> 
> 
> Your image belongs there. I promise I will give you credit for the art, although you should let me know how you would want your name to appear. *




Sure, why not  You can credit me as John M. O'Connor


----------



## Kip the Bold

Well, thats about it for today. Have no fear, more is on the way, and there wont be as long a gap between pics as there was between the last two batches


----------



## Kip the Bold

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I took the liberty to rate this thread; I kinda figured it deserved it...  *




Thanks!


----------



## hong

And I almost thought Kip was dead. Kip is da man!


----------



## Tsyr

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *First up is a pic of Tsyr's character Starsong...If you are still interested in a color pic, let me know  *




AWSOME PICTURE!

And yes, I am. It will, however, be close to a month before I can actualy AFFORD even the meager sum your asking. It's not that I'm a cheap bastard... things are just really tight right at the moment for me. But yes, I am still interested


----------



## Gorilla726

*My gosh!*



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *and here is Gorrila's character Grom, hero of Guldan... *




These are awesome! Thank you so much! They rock! Thank you! See ya!

Gorilla


----------



## Knightfall

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Well, thats about it for today. Have no fear, more is on the way, and there wont be as long a gap between pics as there was between the last two batches  *




Great show, Kip.  I prefer it when you post a whole bunch of pics at once.

Now all I need to do is wait patiently for Cronn (and Jason if you have the time).

BTW, if you get a chance take a look at my character art challenge.  Both astralpwka & Malessa have tossed their artistic hats into the ring and you can too, if you like.  Malessa has already posted her version of the challenge but I'd like a few more.

Anyway, keep up the solid work.

Cheers!

_<kf'72 waiting patiently>_


----------



## cmthedm

*It's Jeddo!*

Wow!  Thanks so much Kip.  I'm really pleased with your sketch of Jeddo (nice touch with the hair hanging down, btw) and can't wait to show my party.  

As the requests have piled up on this thread, I was worried you would give up trying to keep going.  I'm thrilled that you are still finding time to do this.  

Thanks again - made my day!


cmthedm


----------



## PeterDodge

Just got here ...

Nice work on Gerdion and Nailo ... especially Nailo 

If you have time, I'd like to see a color pic, but it's not neccessary.

Do you mind doing another character?  If you do, I'd appreciate it.  Since this is a character in my campaign setting Elvenblood, you might even get published! (if you want to be )

Thanks again!
- Peter Dodge
  Lead Designer, Elvenblood


----------



## Sialia

So excellent!  Many thanks!


----------



## Geoff Watson

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *And next (in no particular order) is Geoff Watson's barbarian/shaman.. *




Great picture.

Geoff.


----------



## Yellow Sign

Wow! Very Nice Work! Could you do two of my characters?

Anara Windborne
Female Human Sorceress
Shoulder length straight hair, Beautiful, Big Breasts. Has a Falcon familiar. Carries a wand. 


Tzat 'A Tak
Male Kobold Bard
Dancing and playing a fiddle. Short Sword at belt. Robin hood like hat with a long feather in it. Leather armor with pouchs. 

thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## Marius Delphus

Greetings, and love the thread! Love your illo style, too... so....

If you have time, another (unusual?) request that I would love to see your rendition of:


Akbar

Male Elf Wizard/Cleric

Bald, borderline insane but a "happy" kind of insane.  

Carries a staff made of two other staffs twisted one round the other. Gloves, boots, trousers, shirt, vest, headband. Holy symbol of Odin (spear/eye).

Pseudodragon familiar.

The more of the following you can get in, the better, though all quite optional: Wears two magical rings (one per hand), two earrings (one per ear), bracers, and an amulet.

Er, that'll do.  He's an epic character so has a lot of magical doodads. Thanks in advance!


----------



## WayneLigon

*Pokes Kip's limp, exhausted form, drool coming from the mouth, eyes glazed over...*

"Looks like this here art pen is the problem, officer. We'd take it down to the station to have it analysed, but it looks like we'll have to take a rib-spreader to his hand to get it loose..."


----------



## Moe Ronalds

These are beautiful man, simply beautiful. I only read the first page and a half of replies because I was so eager to get mine drawn though.  

Name: Arog De'craddan
Race: Half-orc
Hair: Long, black, and neat. Tied into a pony tail.
Features: Has a strong chin and a square face. His nose is oddly pointed, and he has dark eyes.
Height: 6'3'
Weight: 190
Gear: Longbow and a greatsword, perpetually sheathed in holy white energy. He wears white full plate with the symbol of Torm emblazoned on the chest. Tied to his waist is a silver holy symbol of Torm as well. His war-horse has a pure white coat and a pitch-colored mane. Branded on his horse's side is, you guessed it, the symbol of Torm. 

Thank you so much if you draw this!   

(Note: If you don't have the forgotten realms campaign setting, Torm's symbol is a right-handed gauntlet with the palm facing out)


----------



## Gospog

*Shawatha!*

I have had a heck of a time finding an even remotely appropriate picture to represent this character.  Feel like a challenge?


Name: Shawatha
Sex: Female 
Race: Half-Orc
Class: Sorceress
Body: Big and buff, black hair done in pony tails, pretty...for a half-orc!
Equip: Studded leather armor, Royal Blue cloak, carries a morning Star and rides a broom, her familiar is a small 3-headed frog that sits on her shoulder.
Align: Chaotic Good (emphasis on the chaotic)

Shawatha loves melee combat and is often seen smirking or shouting orders to the rest of the party. She is never far from her familiar, Hoppus Maximus.


----------



## Gorilla726

*Colors*

Hey Kip. Thanks again for drawing my guys. I just thought I'd let you know that I printed a few of your drawings and starting coloring them, and it works out awesome. You could seriously do coloring books. Lol. Don't worry, I'm using them for personal use only, and giving you credit for them when people see them  See ya!

Gorilla


----------



## Knightfall

What's the latest news Kip?  Any 'paying' projects your working on that you can tell us about?  You need keep in touch, man.  I worry you might be burnt out or something.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## shaeltin

hey Kip, just wondering if you could do some pics for me.

First up there is Rhun, male, human, mage, 16 years old, staff spellbook, long cape, fire aura around right hand, blond hair, purple eyes, around 5'3", familiar is a small dragon (pesudo)

Next is Khel, again mael, human, mage. About 70 years old but looks half that age (if you could make a 30 year old look wise then you've got it) slender sword radiating a green aura, black robes in perfect condition, brown hair, green eyes, near 6'7", has a small bag at his side. familiar is a kind of water/air drake??? What ecer you can put together.

As you can see, i have a fondness for mages 

If you can do them that great
Thanks, Shaeltin


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

If you're still up for drawing, I have two characters I'd love to see:

Lamont Algier
Male Human Fighter
20ish in age
Large frame, but not particularly clumsy (16 Str, 13 Dex)
Short, light brown hair, beginnings of a mustache
Fights with a large, two-handed flail
Wears loose-fitting, comfortable clothes
Often has a book or two on his person


And the other, if you feel like something non-human:

Meepo
Male Kobold Sorceror
Clothing is limited to a pair of tattered breeches
Accompanied by a small lizard familiar
Carries either an acidic spear or a crossbow
Spells focus mostly on acid or cold damage
Cute, for a kobold 


Thanks Kip, and I love your drawings!


----------



## Liquide

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *If you're still up for drawing, I have two characters I'd love to see:
> 
> Lamont Algier
> Male Human Fighter
> 20ish in age
> Large frame, but not particularly clumsy (16 Str, 13 Dex)
> Short, light brown hair, beginnings of a mustache
> Fights with a large, two-handed flail
> Wears loose-fitting, comfortable clothes
> Often has a book or two on his person
> 
> 
> And the other, if you feel like something non-human:
> 
> Meepo
> Male Kobold Sorceror
> Clothing is limited to a pair of tattered breeches
> Accompanied by a small lizard familiar
> Carries either an acidic spear or a crossbow
> Spells focus mostly on acid or cold damage
> Cute, for a kobold
> 
> 
> Thanks Kip, and I love your drawings! *




Kobolds should go to me, you traitor


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Liquide said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kobolds should go to me, you traitor  *




I love your kobolds too, I just think that every artist should do a kobold.  I want it to become the next Madonna, as it were.


----------



## Drakmar

wow.. those are some impressive drawings. I have a character that may pose a challenge for you.  My character in a campaign I am currently playing in.

Silcar
Rogue 6/Ranger 1 - Silcar is a cold blooded murderer (NE).  He is a pirate, and the captain of his own vessel.
6'11 Half-Lizardman/Half-Human... Str 14, Dex 16, Char 6.  he has a tail stub, but that is under his clothes and some scales.  he wears studded leather armour (but brown leather) similar in style to the Assassin pic in the DMG.  he wields two short swords, and carries a short bow and twenty arrows.  He prefers to wear loose clothes, only silk ones of course.  he has high ranks in tumble, climb, swim, balance and jump.  He does not were a cloak.  He does wear boots.. but ones you can get off in a hurry (boats and all).. he wears his swords on his waist.  And he is bald (always has been)...and a lot of the places where you would normally get hair you get fine scales..as well as hair (ie eyebrows)

Now.. the bit that makes him challenging in my mind is that he suffered 3rd degree burns to every part of his body that was not covered by his armour.  He was only able to get magical healing somedays after he had healed partially already, so he has extensive burn scarring.  He does not hide his burns... he is proud of them sorta... (he got them from a fire trap)..o.. and he has a red dot about an inch diameter on his forhead.. a mark of his god.

a lot of what I added there was for flavour, so you could get a feel for who Silcar is.  And.. he his always at ready.. when he looks relaxed.. that is just an act.  O.. and he has 6 tattoos on his left arm.. they are each on his bicep.. and about the size of a quarter.. 4 are identical, 2 others are the same.. they each represent time spent on a pirate ship (marks of rank/skill)..but he does not normally have them in the open.

I have to say.. they are very good pics.  Kip.. do you have a favoured character?  I am currently teaching myself how to sculpt minatures... if a character of yours takes my fancy (I am emotion driven when it comes to artistic endeavours) I can give making it a whirl.. preferably someone in the medium size category.


----------



## Sidran

*Hey Kip*

Here is a Character (NPC) from my game I would love to see (please oh please) 




Miirran Dax 
Rgr4/ Rog4/ Sor 2 Thorn of the White Rose 2, Discreet companion 10    

She appears to be about 18, with the teen michevious look, and you could either draw her in armor (if you want) or in a Fancy revealing cut dress with the grey, and white rose pattern on the neckline or along the front ( much the same as a japanese dress with tall neck, and long vertical leg slits along the sides) 

Miirran Likes to show her feline body as much as a constibulary will allow without jail time or being used. 

Half Dragon/ Half Cat Race ( Llan) 

Appears to have Feline features/ Mixed with that of the Serpent like features of  Dragon 


Strange things about Miirran she has long burgundy gold hair that encloses her face and runs along her cheeks. Her nose juts out into a cute looking cat nose and her ears are furred, and pointy like a half elves. 
She has some what larger eyes than normal, and she has small bony ridges on her jaws (taken from her half dragon father) She has long dainty whiskers, but not overly noticeable Otherwise her facial features are that of a elf.  From behind her a long burgundy gold tail flows.

Her eyes are slitted  and they have rough ridges ( from her dragon blood) over the eye sockets, also her skin has translucent scales that can hardly be seen. 

Her hair is tightly braided like dreadlocks (though the still flow down her back and over her shoulders in a whip like fashion, and woven into those strands a multitude of small enchanted blades wait to lash out at those she comes into combat with. 

She wears a suit of Scale mail with the Pattern of the Thorn of the White Rose  upon it  ( A dark grey rose pattern flowing out over a platinum field)  and she carries a pair of scimitars with hilts shaped like a stylized rose ( being a solitary rose with the hilt being the stem leading down in a reversed curve directly into the blade with what appears to be back to back thorns as a guard) On her shoulder  a ferret named Stitch ( Her familiar), and at her side the Lynx  Qe Li ( a pet/ companion) can always be found. 

She is known for her wit, and her wiles, and has been known to trick her opponents  with both her magics. and stealth, as well as her ability to talk her way into the hearts, or more appropriately beds of the important people of the world. 

She uses her Discreet Companion abilities to lure a man into her web and then usually kills them (after a little bit of sadistic fun)


----------



## Kip the Bold

Hello everyone!

Just a quick note to say I am still around...hopefully I'll have some more pics up soon


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *I love your kobolds too, I just think that every artist should do a kobold.  I want it to become the next Madonna, as it were. *




"Kobold and Child" 

That's just frightening...


----------



## Knightfall

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Hello everyone!
> 
> Just a quick note to say I am still around...hopefully I'll have some more pics up soon  *




Glad to see you're still alive and kicking Kip.  I was worried you might have burnt yourself to the ground.  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Liquide

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Kobold and Child"
> 
> That's just frightening... *




Now you're giving me ideas, bad you


----------



## Temprus

Kip,

Any relationship to William/Bill O'Connor?


----------



## Kershek

I would love for you to make a portrait of my character.  You should be able to have fun with this one.

Aladis, air genasi, true neutral
Career rogue (currently ROG1) originally from the desert of Calimshan.
Descendant of a djinni
Favored weapon: Rapier
Secondary weapons: Morningstar on belt with a light crossbow on the back.  Dagger in boots.
Studded leather armor
His body is loosely wrapped in mid-eastern style fabric.
Light blue skin with elf features.
Silvery white hair about 6" long that sticks straight up.
A light wind always seems to flutter at his hair (distracting for others).  Those within 5 feet tend to feel a little breeze.
Rather light build with some thin athletic muscle in the arms.
Introspective and not very talkative, but can be flashy at times.
Likes to smile a lot.
Quite handy with lock picks.

Here are some stats for visualization:
STR 13, DEX 19, CON 14, INT 18, WIS 10, CHA 8

He carries with him a MW bandoleer with some flasks of acid and alchemist's fire.  Also, he has a MW belt potion with a few potions on hand.  His belt acts like a sleek 'fanny pack' instead of carrying a backpack.  He likes to store his bolts in there in individual looped leather rings where it's easy to grab because a quiver is just too loud.  He carries more than it seems, and he moves like he's not encumbered at all.

I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kip the Bold

Hello!
I did a bunch of character sketches on monday, but havent had a chance to scan them in...until now 

First up is Knightfall1972 character Jason...


----------



## Kip the Bold

next up is benhamtroll's character Kwan-Tom, the nuclear monk...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is gallipolious for thorneMD...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Antith for thorneMD...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next up is Wayne Ligon's character Nace Goodwin...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Wayne Ligon's character Vasri...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Yellow Sign's character Anara...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Yellow Sign's character Tzat'A Tak


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Marius Delphus's character Akbar...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Moe Ronalds character Arog...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Gospog's character Shawatha...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and the last one for today is Shaeltin's character Rhun...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Temprus said:
			
		

> *Kip,
> 
> Any relationship to William/Bill O'Connor? *




Nope, not that I know of anyway


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

Kip, do you have a web gallery for all of those?

If not, I can put them up at my site if you draw me a halfling in lederhosen and with a big crossbow in exchange. I could use it for _Urbis_...


----------



## Kershek

I do have one other that I hope you can create:

Gaedynn, human male
2nd level Cleric of Grumbar (earth elemental)
Wears earth-tone clothes.  Large, stocky build.
Primary weapon: Pole Hammer.  This is a reach weapon with two heads: a large hammer and a trip hook, with a spear point on the end.
Secondary weapon: morningstar
Armor: Coat of Plates chain shirt.  This is a combination of a chain shirt with plates for extra protection.  Medium armor.
He also has a bandoleer and potion belt with a backpack slung over his back.  No ranged weapons.

His stats:  16 STR, 16 DEX, 14 CON, 10 INT, 16 WIS, 10 CHA

He has a symbol of Grumbar predominantly displayed on one of the plates of his armor.  The symbol is three mountains on purple (see attached).


----------



## Thunderhammer

Kip these are AWESOME, I have been trying to draw, and I can't get anything I like.  I think some people are gifted at it, and other people are cursed when they put that pencil in their hand.  If ya got some free time, think you could sketch me up this?

Name: Gruun Bloodblade
Race: Half-Orc 
Sex: Male
Height: 7'3"
Weight: 386 lbs.
Class: Fighter
Appearence:
Mithral Spiked Full Plate
Mithral Spiked Lg. Steel Sheild.
Mithral Spiked Gauntlets
Mithral Great Axe
Shaved Head (Designs / tattoos on his head)
Three round earrings in his left ear.
Very tuff looking.
If he has no helmet on, he has a shaved head, Tusks, and a pair of goggles - 
If you draw the great axe in his hand, he uses it either two handed or one handed with his shield in the other hand.
Eventually, I plan to have him riding some sort of Boar 

Draw him as you see fit, I would appreciate it. 
Also, do you have a site with more of your art?

Thanks 
Thunderhammer


----------



## Marius Delphus

Amazing as they all are, I like Akbar best. 

Thank you Kip!!!


----------



## benhamtroll

*THANKS!*

Kip, you're amazing.  I love this rendition of Kwan.  The goggles make him look like he has a gnome fetish . . . 

Thanks!


----------



## ThorneMD

I gave the pics to the people who wanted them and they both loved them.

I want to ask for one for character pic.

Bomefru
Male Wild Elf Barbarian/fighter
Icy Burst Dwarven Waraxe on one side
Handaxe on other side
Quarterstaff in hand, holding like a martial artist
Belt of Mage Armor
Guantlet of Rust
Ring of spell Storing


Description

Bomefru's clothes are almost entirely covered in fur like the picture in the DMG.  Bomefru describes himself as "Strong, Angry, but dumb like Big Tree".


----------



## shaeltin

*Another One when you're ready Please!*

Hey Kip, great pic of Rhun, thanks a lot. Again I have another mage for you.

Alranta, Female Elf Mage, 365 years old. Uses twisted/carved quarterstaff, wheres little clothing except for small hot pants, bikini top and a small cape/robe around her shoulders. Her eyes seem to glow a lot and she has a dark yellowish skin.

Her favourite spell creates a small vortex of electrical energy above her palm, normally dark blue. Hope you can do this for me thanks.

Maybe later I'll get you to draw me some Oriental Adventure pictures if your up to it.

Shaeltin


----------



## Knightfall

*Kip's still da Man!*



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Hello!
> I did a bunch of character sketches on monday, but havent had a chance to scan them in...until now
> 
> First up is Knightfall1972 character Jason... *




Just when you thought he might have died of severe cramping of the hand, Kip comes back stronger than ever!  Heh!  

Seriously, nice interpretation of Jason.  He looks great.  Loved the other images too.  Do i detect a slight change in style for these images?  I'm not sure how to put it... more detailed maybe, more flair.

Keep it up, man!  Let me know if you want anymore inspiration.  Maybe one of my Realmsian Dragonstar characters... hmm, I'll get back to ya.

Cheers!

KF72

{EDIT}

Just posted section one of part three, for anyone who's been reading Realmsian Dragonstar.


----------



## Knightfall

DPGDarrin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way; I mean it as a compliment. With the color and the background, this reminds me quite a bit of Claudio Poza's art. I think you could have a promising art career ahead of you. *




Small hijack!

*DARRIN, send me your new email address so we can keep in touch.*

Hijack over.


----------



## Gospog

*Totally Cool!*

Kip the Bold,

Thanks for the drawing of Shawatha!  That is really cool!  I can't wait to show my wife (it is actually her PC, as I am the DM).

If you feel the urge to draw an animal, her familiar is a three-headed toad named Hoppus Maximus.

Again, thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: Totally Cool!*



			
				Gospog said:
			
		

> *If you feel the urge to draw an animal, her familiar is a three-headed toad named Hoppus Maximus. *




Glad you like the pic! The three-headed toad is peeking over her cloak on the left shoulder, if you look closely


----------



## Gospog

Ha ha ha!  I stand corrected!  That is so awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## Knightfall

*Ok, I can't help myself*

Kip, here's another one for you.  She's a companion of Jason's whose full name is actually Jason of the Dark.  I got permission to use some old 2nd Edition characters off the site linked below.  (Thanks again to Andrew and the rest of the Fallow's Cross players.)

*Fallow's Cross Adventurers WWW Site*
_http://www.mardona.com/fx/index.html_

Anyway, this next character is named *Marie Goldmane*.

*Race:* Half-silver elf, looks like a full-blooded silver elf
*Classes:* 11th level rogue, 9th level wizard
*Age:* 34 half-elven (161 elven)
*Alignment:* Chaotic good

*Abilities*
Strength    13 (+1)
Dexterity    18 (+4)
Constitution    12 (+1)
Intelligence    18 (+4)
Wisdom    12 (+1)
Charisma    14 (+2) 

*Possessions:* _+2 frost dagger_, belt pouch (x2), _breastplate of command_, _cape of the mountebank_, cold weather outfit, courtier's outfit, _crystal ball_, spellbook, spell component pouch (x2), small steel mirror, thieves' tools, traveler's outfit, waterskin, winter blanket.

*Description:* Half-elf, 5'6", slim but wiry. Mid-length blonde hair, hazel eyes. Attractive, but with a hard edge. Marie is now physically a silver elf, but is still, in reality, only a half-elf.  (see attached image for the piece of artwork the original player used in the Fallow's Cross campaign.)

*Alternate World of Kulan Background:* Marie was born in the city of Raell in 715 N.C. Her mother was a half-elf and her father was the silver elf adventurer Lassarail Goldmane. He left to return to his homeland of Silverleaf when she was five. Her mother considered this a rejection and died of a broken heart a few months later leaving Marie to find her own way on the dangerous streets of Raell.

After surviving a few years with a gang of children, she was taken in by a brothel but was forced to earn her keep once she reach the age of ten. She did, however, befriend a roguish man called Andruvai. He was from a land far to the east called Kanpur. He taught her how to use her hands and feet as weapons, so that even when she was completely naked, she could still defend herself. Although he was over twice her age, they became firm friends and, when she reached fourteen, lovers.

Andruvai brought her into the Thieves' Guild of Raell. She continued to work the street, but instead of selling her body, was collected information from the many street gangs, which roamed the decadent city. As time went on, Andruvai also introduced her to an old friend, Geldbart. It was he who taught Marie her first cantrip.

When she was eighteen, she discovered she was going to have a baby. Andruvai promised to look after them and they arranged to be married. Tragedy struck a few days before: Andruvai was killed. Marie was devastated to be alone again. With the help of Geldbart and the guild, she bore a baby girl a few months later. A while after, she discovered the truth behind Andruvai's death.  False allies a power struggle within the guild murdered him. Marie vowed to take revenge.

Placing her daughter in the care of Geldbart for safety, she began conspiring with factions outside the guild to destroy the guildmaster, whom she held responsible for her lover's death. Sadly, they discovered her betrayal, in an attempt to kill her they destroyed the house of Geldbart where they believed she was hiding. There were no survivors, although there was a rumor that someone had been seen carrying a sack away just before the house was consumed by fire.

At this, Marie was driven almost over the brink, but realized she had to get out of Raell and away from the influence of the Thieves' Guild. She ended up hitching passage in disguise to Fruen on a ship. Over the next three years she worked and adventured her way southwest to Rivenwood. There she worked in a feast hall in the dock ward.

Marie remained there for nearly two years before deciding to take to the road again heading toward Ciros. Passing through Fallow's Cross, she met Coromir and Jason. Her first adventure with them was a trip into one of the tombs in the Spirit Rift.

In her time with the Fallow's Cross Adventurers, she has incurred the wrath of The Opposition by retrieving stolen red dragon armor. As a consequence, she also crossed swords with and defeated a cornaguon.

Then the silver elf adventurer Lassarail Goldmane manipulated Coromir into taking a trip into Caer Amylinyon. When he turned up at Fallow's Cross, Marie suddenly attacked him cursing like she had never before. It was thus revealed that Lassarail was her father who had deserted her and her mother twenty-five years before. She eventually reconciled with her father revealing the scarred ears that were her half-elven heritage. She eventually took Goldmane as her last name.

A crisis came when a random setting of the summoning circle took the party containing Marie back to Raell. Within a few hours, the Thieves' Guild found she was back in Raell.  She went missing, taking the amulet with her. The guild had taken her captive, holding her in Raell's underground slave market, torturing her to find out all she knew about the betrayal seven years ago.

The faction, she had allied with seven years ago, raided the dungeons and captured her. They used more subtle methods, employing a psion, who pulled from her mind the existence of the amulet and summoning circle. They raided the slave market again to retrieve the amulet, which had been left behind. Eventually, the party rescued her and a little girl, Heather who helped Marie kill the cruel psion. At this point, Marie realized that Heather was the daughter she thought had died.

Returning to Fallow's Cross, the two went away for a holiday as well as trying to track down information about a missing magical sword of Aerdrie. They ended up in Braggue, in the Kingdom of Stonn and got involved in a problem with pirates on Thyer Island. Marie was feebleminded when a pirate sorcerer used her own scroll against her. Heather got her back to the mainland where the friend who had helped them, turned out to be an assassin in the pay of the Dark Reborn, came very close to killing the duo.

Since Heather arrived Marie's persona has softened considerably. Her hatred of elves has also disappeared and she actively tries to be as elven as possible. Sadly, her father has fallen from favor with certain members of Silverleaf's hard line, upper elven society after acknowledging her as his daughter and heir.  This hasn't stopped her father from remaining friends with the High One of the Silver Leaves, Menkhar Silversun.  In fact, the two elven men share a kinship due to the High One adopting the half-elven child, Jeddar into his house (to the chagrin of his wife).

Recently, she was contacted by the church of Corellon to try to retrieve a holy book, supposedly written by the god himself from the ruins of Caer Amylinyon. The problem, apart from it being in Caer Amylinyon, was that there were two factions after it. The ones who contacted Marie were the radicals, keen on recovering it because they agreed that half-elves should be allowed full status in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves.  The second were the conservatives who wanted things to remain as they are and did not want any new interpretations of Corellon's writings to disturb the status quo.

Realizing she could not do it on her own, she went to the Fallow's Cross and persuaded Coromir to help. They departed for Caer Amylinyon, without realizing that Jason had decided to follow them. After being ambushed by trolls in the swamp surrounding the elven ruins, Jason revealed himself and the three continued on to the place they believed to be the entrance to the crypt containing the book. They had to pass a guardian who would judge their worthiness, and once past it, they were confronted by a group of elves from the other faction led by none other than Lassarail, her father.

He explained that this was his chance to redeem himself in the eyes of silver elf society. Coromir was very annoyed and threatening. Marie however, was heartbroken, realizing that she could not allow either to come to blows. She resolved that if it should come to that, she would have to try to interpose herself - rather her life that either her father or Coromir. An agreement was reached, however, where by the silver elves would make an attempt to recover the book first. If they failed or did not return within nine hours then Marie, Coromir and Jason would try.

Nine hours came and went and the three descended and after several dangers were overcome, found the book - but there was nothing in it. It was nothing more that the cover of the book - no pages were within, and it looked as if they had been removed some time earlier. Returning to the surface, they met again with the silver elves and explained what had happened. Once the truth about the book was verified they went their separate ways, leaving the book itself in the safekeeping of the Church of Corellon.

In Spring of 748 N.C., a miraculous transformation took place. After performing a great service to the High One of the Silver Leaves, Marie was offered a reward by the elven monarch. She asked to have the stigma of her father's acknowledgement of her removed. He explained that this was not possible even if he wanted too.  It was a racial purity concern with the silver elves.  The root cause of the problem was her being half-elven.  Menkhar offered an alternative solution - to change her into a full-blooded silver elf. After carefully considering it for, oh, say a full five minutes, Marie agreed excitedly. She now looks completely like a full-blooded silver elf.

It has had its downsides however. Coromir's immediate reaction was, "Marie, they've taken away your personality!" People are reacting to her differently now.  They expect her to be snotty and rude.  (Well to be honest, they always did to some extent, but now it seems to be almost compulsory.)  She has yet to reveal the transformation to her father.  Since Heather hasn't been seen for a few weeks (Marie has been in touch with her via sendings), people are interested to see what Marie's ascorbic daughter will make of all this.

{EDIT}
I guess I should explain more about what a silver elf is.  Think like high elves but more graceful.  Almost like a grey elf.

Here, read this!

*WARNING:* Possible World of Kulan Story Hour spoilers ahead.

*Elf, Silver*

The silver elves of the Great Forest have one of the oldest kingdoms in existence on Harqual. The Kingdom of the Silver Leaves has existed since before the rise of the Empire of Swords. Being the oldest existing kingdom on the continent allows silver elves to have an unique perspective on the events of the last few thousand years. While even the oldest of the silver elves alive today was born several hundred years after the end of the Divinity Wars, the race as a whole understands where humanity has been. The elves worry that humanities natural tendency to destroy themselves could plunge the continent into endless war again. They work towards teaching humans to work together or at least behave diplomatically to each other, whenever they can.

Silver elves are the most commonly encountered elves on the continent, which is surprising considering the insular nature of most of their people. In truth, most of the silver elves encountered in human lands have chosen to live beyond the bounds of the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. These elves aren't necessarily outcasts from the kingdom but in most cases they have shed the traditions of their people completely and behave more 'human' then elven. The Kingdom of the Silver Leaves will allow any silver elf to return to the elven way of life, as long as the elf wanting to come home wasn't cast out of the kingdom.

The greatest city of the silver elves is simply known as Silverleaf. Most humans refer to silver elves as being from the city-state of Silverleaf in the Great Forest to those from other lands. In truth, their are as many as six other great elven cities around the shores of Lake Silverleaf it's just that most humans have never heard of them. The Kingdom of the Silver Leaves is an enigmatic place full of strange wonders, beautiful glades and cultivated gardens. The first five miles around Lake Silverleaf in any direction is considered lived in and tamed by elven standards. Most humans don't notice that much of a difference until they come within a mile of the lake. Silver elves are extremely protective of their lands even going so far as to place powerful magical wards close to the lake and lesser wards the further one gets away from the city of Silverleaf. Humans that blatantly destroy nature in the Great Forest usually find themselves escorted out of the forest by a patrol of very well-armed elven rangers.

Silver elves tend to be very chaotic in their youth but then migrate towards neutrality as they get older. This change takes place over long periods of time and the most venerable of the continent's silver elves are true neutral in alignment. Silver elves are one of the only races as a whole that believe completely in the tenets of the Balance. They often ally themselves with the druids of Daghdha and the Majestic Dragons of Harqual. Syliphiinax, The Majestic Green, lives within the boundary of the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves and is one of their greatest allies. Many silver elves belong to an order of knights, sponsored by these Dragons of the Balance, called the Knights Majestic.

Silver elves tend to get along with most humans and some dwarves but rarely will they consider an individual of one of these two races a personal friend. Dwarves are too gruff and humans don't live long enough to become lasting friends. More often silver elves will befriend forest elves, hairfoot halflings, and forest gnomes. The forest elves now live alongside the silver elves in their kingdom due to the recent events in the southern half of the Great Forest. The experience has drawn the two races together more than they ever have been before. Hairfoot halflings are considered a kindred race, even though they don't live as long, and most of the hairfoots that do live north of the Great Expanse live in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Silver elves remember when gnomes used to live north of the Great Expanse and are glad to meet one whenever they have a chance. Silver elves find them delightful and as kindred to their race as halflings.

Beyond these common races silver elves have been known to ally themselves with fey creatures of all sorts including brownies, pixies, satyrs, sprites, etc. They get along with a race of reclusive forest giants known as the vonakyndra, as well as the following forest dwelling races: centaurs, krenshars, treants, and unicorns. It is rumored in human lands that silver elves are aligned with a intelligent race of benign dire wolves with powers similar to that of winter wolves. If these rumors are true then who knows what other allies the silver elves might have deep within the foliage of the Great Forest.

But their strangest allies are the wild barbarians of the Northlands. Divided by harsh wilderness and the Greystone Mountains, one would think that the barbarians would be the least likely allies to their people. It is the bond of friendship between Corellon Larethian and Cronn, the head of the Pantheon of the North, that has brought about this friendship. Silver elves don't worship Cronn but they do honor him, as much as the barbarian of the Northlands honor Corellon. The silver elves living in the very northern section of the Great Forest, just before you reach the edge of the treeline, live more like the barbarians than silver elves. These 'silver wilds' as they are nicknamed by humans tend to wander north during the warmer months and trade with the barbarian tribes.

*Racial Abilities:* Silver elves have all the elven racial traits listed on page 16 of the D&D Player's Handbook except as follows:

_> Automatic Languages:_ Common, Elven and Sylvan. Bonus Languages: Centaur, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Halfling and Orc.

_> Favored Class:_ Regular silver elves favor the Ranger class, while 'silver wilds' favor the Barbarian class.

{RE-EDIT}
Whoops, how Cult of the Dragon get in there.  should be an evil adventuring group called The Opposition.


----------



## Knightfall

*old Marie pic*

Whoops, forgot the image.  Here you go.  And whenever you can get around to it is fine.


----------



## ThorneMD

Hey Kip, I know I just posted  request, but another friend would like a pic so.....

Ark
Male Human Barbarian/Rouge
20 Years Old
6'5''
Long Black Hair
Mitheral Shirt
Greatsword
Migthy Composite Longbow
Quiver
Good Cloak
Moderatly Muscular
Standard Traveler's Outfit


----------



## Zaruthustran

*Wow! You rule!*

What a generous offer! Here's another request for you:

Jonah
Chaotic good Wood Elf Ranger 1/Rogue 2
5' tall, 126 pounds, long copper hair, green eyes. Very attractive, but tends to stare (that's the -1 Cha penalty). Sarcastic, fancies himself a lady's man. 
Str 16
Dex 16
Con 10
Int 12
Wis 12
Cha 8

Feats: combat reflexes, hold the line.

Weapons: long spear, magic rapier, mighty composite longbow, armor spikes, spiked gauntlets. He tends to use his longspear, then draws his rapier and fights with that in one hand while holding the longspear in the other.

Armor: masterwork (spiked) studded brown leather armor, of a desert nomad style. Buckler (with a device of a bear rampant on a green field) on left arm. No helm.

Notable equipment: green cloak, white shirt, dark pants, gloves, backpack, belt with pouches, potion and weapons (weapons on belt: whip (small of back), handaxe(right hip)), boot dagger, quiver, alligator-skin boots, sharktooth necklace (one tooth).

Pose ideas:

Tracking
Ready to receive charge/fighting with longspear
Fighting with rapier, longspear in left hand
On guard/fighting with rapier and armor/gauntlet spikes (maybe with left arm cocked for a punch)

Thanks!

-z


----------



## Suldulin

*Adds another Wow you rule*

these are great, I also have a request 

Dieb'Dazar Misthawk, 7th level (Sky)Druid
Human, 1/4 seelie, 1/4 sky spirit folk(stats as pure human, the other two are just for cosmetics)
6'2" 133 lbs
Hair: white with silver 'mist-like' specks, eyes blue-in-blue with cat-like pupils

Tattoos: one in center of forehead, two eagle like tattoos around eyes(like the nightelf box on WC3)

Str 10
Dex 18
Con 13
Int 14
Wis 19
Cha 12

Feats: weapon finesse(h2h), spell themantics, tracking, natural spell

Weapons: h2h(kinda tai chi/crane in appearance), throwing blades(knife-like darts) in various hidden pockets,

notable equipment: scroll case across strapped across chest, 2 belt pouches, water gourd, greywood MW flute, jambiya, and a MW herbalist kit, cadin'sor, leather bracers

Common manifastations of casting spells: eyes glowing like points blue-white and crackling with electricty, mist, and weak winds.

Animal Companion:
Salk'arrna, a female mountain cat with silver-grey fur

Pose ideas:
crouching next to animal companion, tracking
standing with palm up, mist coiling up his arm into a shape of an misty eagle, animal companion standing, curled slightly around his legs
pretty much anything else, would kinda like a pic that includes both him and the cat though

ps. yes I know I included colors in the desc, that was mostly to be throrough, I can color meself 

pps. thank you, thank you, thank you in advance




some base images:

close up tracing of face, colored by a friend: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lame attempt by me done by mostly by tracing  :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




example of a mountain cat:


----------



## Suldulin

[please delete]


----------



## Suldulin

[please delete]


----------



## Suldulin

[please delete]


----------



## Suldulin

[please delete]


----------



## Suldulin

[please delete]


----------



## Felix

I hate to think of the long cyber-line I'm walking in the back of to get a sketch of yours, but here's another one to feed yer hankering:

Name: Daelin
Race: Gnoll
Age: 25
Class: Ranger
Weapons: Primary: Longbow, Secondary: Shortswords
Armor: Studded Leather, ragged pants, but no armor on his legs or lower body. Barefoot. Barepawed to be more precice.
This guy is a stalking predator type so anything that makes him look like he is creeping through the forest and being sinister is a good thing. Thanks Bud.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> *Kip, do you have a web gallery for all of those?
> 
> If not, I can put them up at my site if you draw me a halfling in lederhosen and with a big crossbow in exchange. I could use it for Urbis...
> 
> *




I am working on making a gallery to put these up at, but its slow going. If you want to host a page of my pics, that would be cool  Send me an email colorzeroone@aol.com and we can work out the details. A halfling in lederhosen, eh? Weird. I'll see what I can do.

More pics soon...


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am working on making a gallery to put these up at, but its slow going. If you want to host a page of my pics, that would be cool  Send me an email colorzeroone@aol.com and we can work out the details. A halfling in lederhosen, eh? Weird. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> More pics soon... *




I've put a first mock-up up here, for those who want to see all the pictures at once...

(I'll probably reorganize the gallery soon, though...).


----------



## Master_of_Squirrels

YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! That is EXACTLY the gnome that is in my brain! THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geezerjoe

*too nice to pass up*

Kip, 

I LOVE they style of your art, therefore I MUST make a request for myself. Your drawing would be used for my new forgotten realms character. Here goes ... 

Age, gender : 25, Male, Human

Strength : 16 
Dexterity : 14 
Constitution : 12 
Intelligence : 12 
Wisdom : 14 
Charisma : 10 

Kristos stands just over six feet tall with wide square shoulders. His hair is a short messy dark brown, almost black mop speckled with frequent spots of gray that suggest a more advanced age that he has not yet reached. His eyes match brown of his hair, but sadness and harshness are seen in stark contrast to the faint laugh lines around those same eyes. He has a short full beard with only the lightest suggestion of gray within it. Kristos wears a loose green shirt of cotton trimmed in brown and black leather pants when he isn't in his dark brown studded leather armor. His feet are covered in black leather boots that have seen much wear, and a brown leather bracer guards his left arm from the frequent scraping of a bowstring.

An idea for a pose would be him gazing off looking for some felt but unseen trouble, possibly near a bare tree. Weapons include longbow, longsword and shortsword (dual weilded), or just longsword ... any or none could be included.

Take my suggestions only as a possible source of inspiration not direction  

Thanks

Joe too Old


----------



## Beric

Hey Kyp awesome pictures. Ive got a gnomeish barbarian/fighter "gergel" hes about 4'6" carries a club and has boots and a chainmaile loin cloth.

hes a very one tracked mind fellow. the last battle we were fighting stone golems and al he did was repeatedly smash the toes of the golems with his club. 

Beric


----------



## Kip the Bold

Hey, if any of your guys want to check out some of my other artwork, go to http://direkobold.com/ and download their first adventure, When Dire Kobolds Attack! It's free and pretty darn cool...take a look


----------



## Lord Crusan

Great work Kip! All ur pic's kick.
Great to see artist that are not stingy with their skill and are willing to make others happy by making them art.
Awesome work keep it up.
I hope one day ur hard work is rewarded!


----------



## Timothy

*Timothy Backs*

Hey Kip, here's my char ( I e-mailed you about him)

Lord Timothy Backs

A human, from noble lineage, wealthy, with a knack of persuading people. He carries no visible weapons, but has a rapier inside his tall and slender walking staff (which is ment for decoration, because he's in his late twenties). He should have something about him that grabs your attention in a court or other high-up setting. Depicting him with rapier half-drawn from his walking stick would be cool. He's also a bit about swashbuckling.

Thank you very much if you ever come around to drawing him, I would like it very much (but I have a limited budget)


----------



## Wee Jas

Ohh.. Very nice!  I want in!  My next character:

Ikaht the All Knowing

Ikaht is a strikingly handsome sun elf.  He has copper skin with raven black hair and dark menacing eyes.  A golden circlet set with a exquisitly carved green gem rests on his forhead.  A dark embroidered robes with hints of gold accessories covers his slender form.  His most prized possession is his crystal ball which he treasures more than life itself.

People who interfere with his plans tend to end up.. "missing"


----------



## Kitha

*Absolutely awesome mate!!*

Kip,

Your style is absolutely perfect for character portraits. You have such a classic style, the emphasis is completely and utterly on the character and I absolutely love it!! The ones I have seen so far blew me away and I know there are literally countless pics still to be drawn but here is a description of a character of mine I'd love to see drawn up. I have another character who I'd like to get drawn but I'm attempting to be non selfish and ask for just one.

*Sirilion Ah'kjsar
Planetouched Elf, Male
Cleric/Ranger*

Sirilion is about 5 foot 3 inches tall and weighs rougly 105-115lbs. He's a lithe figure although is quite strong (18 STR, CON only 13 so not huge and tanky). He's 61 years old which is rather young for an elf and looks exactly like a normal wood elf (it's where he gets his ranger heritage from) except that he's been planetouched. He died and came into the presence of his god, the goddess Cassaelean (goddess of love, luck, chaotic good). She blessed him for trying to save a cleric of hers and sent him back into the world. 

He's been planetouched due to this contact with his goddess and his shiny, jet black, shoulder length hair now has a permanent silver streak running from his forehead through the entire length of his hair (i.e from forehead all the way to where his hair hangs on his neck). It starts pretty much above his right eye and is probably somewhere in the vicinity of 8-9cms wide through his entire hair. His eyes are also golden in the same way a cat's eyes are golden.

He runs around in leather armour (magical) with a cloak on his back (magical). Currently he uses a longbow (magical) and has a quiver of arrows (magical) readily accessible as well. Although he has been known to step into melee combat in the past and to this purpose has on him a hammer (magical) and a steel shield. He has only recently moved to bow use (very recently) so if it's not physically possible for him to carry that gear as well as having a bow knocked and ready in his hands he'll strap the hammer to his hip and forgoe the shield... or get it animated or some such.  On him he has a belt pouch (for cleric spell components) and will also have strapped to his belt a bag of holding (small one) to stash gear in.  The only other item of note for him is his goggles of baatezu vision.

Sirilion is the group scout, he has quite impressive bonuses to Listen/Spot/Search for being an elf and being planetouched and his ranger skills are heavily invested in these skills as well as Hiding and Move Silently. The party heavily relies on him to scout out ahead and he takes great pride in his scouting ability. The goggles of baatezu vision allow him to see in all forms of darkness, even magical, and this helps as being an elf he only has low light vision. So I imagine him having them readily available (whether around his neck or like sunnies strapped onto the top of his head) when they're not in use.

Other than that brief description of his skills he has the obvious benefits of being a cleric with access to some funky cleric spells but isn't relied on for these as there are much more powerful spellcasters already in the party.

Sirilion is a happy, go lucky kind of character. He's impulsive and lives true to his chaotic alignment. His stealthiness allows him some time to assess situations before having to rush into them but mostly he likes to confront things head on when things should happen to him. He's got a slightly mischevious and wicked sense of humour and has been known to try to use his unusual looks to attract members of the opposite sex. Being a cleric of the goddess who has love in her portfolio also means he likes to see what he can do to promote love and happiness into the world as much as he does good and freedom.

Anyway that's a quick look at his character, if I don't stop myself soon I'll be writing forever.

If you ever get around to drawing him up please feel free to email me at mickj22@hotmail.com

I check the boards fairly frequently so I'll try to keep an eye on this thread as it's been an incredibly interesting read!!

Once again your art is fantastic Kip, keep up the good work and many thanks in advance for sharing your work with us!!


----------



## Moe Ronalds

I just now saw the pic you did of my character (Arog) and I am extremely impressed, thank you!


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

If anyone wants to see all of his art posted on this board so far, I've put his Art Gallery up here.


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

Kip, your artwork is amazing. I dunno if you still do this or not, but I have two requests if you find time..

Arc of Corinth
Male Human Rogue/Duelist CN
Leather shirt with cape
Link (from Zelda lol) like blonde hair held back by bandana
Goatee that has a 4-inch braid in it (sort of like Wayne Static of Static-X)
Gold rings in ears
Green eyes
A weird tattoo around his right eye that looks like the markings on this mask: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The tattoo red in case you need the color.
Flaming burst rapier
Cocky grin
Celtic love knot necklace
2 daggers visible on belt
His feats are Ambidexterity, Dodge, Mobility, Weapon Finesse (rapier), Expertise and Weapon Proficiency (rapier). I've always felt that feats sort of display a certain sense of style.

Ymerej
Male Drow Fighter/Weapon Master/Assassin LE
Basic drow features
Small spider tattoo on forehead
Mithral chain shirt
Two-bladed sword, one half Flaming Burst, the other Icy Burst
Black cloak
Emotionless expression
Feats: Dodge, Mobility, Combat Reflexes, Expertise, Weapon Focus, Whirlwind Attack, Spring Attack, Weapon Specialization, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Chink in the Armour.

Thanks!


----------



## DSC-EricPrice

Please help me commemorate a milestone in my gaming career. After 15+ years of gaming, Im playing my first half-orc character. On top of that, he's a transmuter!

Algramond, Half-Orc Transmuter
Str  13 Dex 12 Con 13 Int 15 Wis 11 Cha 9

As a half-orc Algramond is an amalgam of some of the worst characteristics of either race.  His lack of physical strength, at least relative to other half-orcs, is apparent in his "slim" figure. His low pronounced forehead is a tell-tale sign of his mental deficiency and his mixed looks have historically sent strangers seeking the comfort of more normal-looking folk. His hair is long and black, and he normally allows it to fall down around his ears neck and shoulders in the hopes of concealing a large scar on his cheek if not his heritage. 

While he is adept at transmutation magic, Algramond is fond of having either a quarterstaff or his light crossbow in hand. He wears a set of heavy but loose flowing half-robes that cover a more normal looking tunic and pants beneath. A hooded cloak (leave the hood down for the pic), and a backpack. small belt pouches, potion vials, etc arent out of place on him. 

Oh yea, one last thing - he wears no boots or shoes.


----------



## mps42

*Portrait*

All I have to say is this: Absosmurfly awesome! The line drawings were great, the colors even better so therefore I must beg for a portait of my very own. Unfortuneately I'm not sure how it would translate into a line drawing, but here goes.

 Kalador Pald
 4th level paladin of Heironius (sp?)
 Heavy platemail armor
 Shoulder length medium-curly dark brown or black hair.
 Heavy warhorse (also in plate armor)
 +2 heavy braodsword
 I know you said you weren;t great at horses so you can omit that if you want.
 Possible poses: Heres the tough part. The iconic pose for Kal is sitting on his warhorse trudging sullenly through the pouring rain quietly thinking to himself 'I hate platemail'.
 Other than that, I would say that he should be "at ease" broadsword in right hand, helm in the other.
 If neither of those work, go with whatever suits your fancy. Thanx in advance!


----------



## Sammael99

Kip,

It's the first time I read this thread and I must concur : your drawings are most excellent (I do find a slight tendency to draw oversised boots, do you have large feet ? )

If I may be so bold, i wouldn't mind some drawings for the main PCs in the campaign I'm GMing :

Yjir :

Male human druid wearing animal furs and wielding a quarterstaff. Long dark hair and tanned skin (think american indian) and tatooed all over the face and body. He has a huge wolf familiar if you want to try another wolf !

Cendres : 

Female elfin warrior armed with rapier and longbow. She wears light chainmail under a tabard of her military order : purple with a full black moon on the chest. She has silver hair and her face is scarred.

Erasmus : 

Male gnome wizard. He has no beard. Wears a robe, has a big satchel full of books, a dagger at his belt. He's a funny guy, so maybe he's smiling amusedly... or reading in a spellbook !

Sküm :

Male Barbarian half-orc. Has a large double axe worn on his back and a magic sword (that he doesn't use) carried in a scabbard at his belt. He's pretty ugly, wears boiled leather armor.

Garwin : 

Male Halfling Rogue. Has a dagger and a shortsword and a magical cape that allows him to hide in shadows real efficient. He's also a knight of the Baronny of Llambeth now. He's a bit of a coward in action, so a martial posture probably wouldn't do it. He rides a large furry dog, thinking himself dignified 

Lothar : 

Male Human Fighter/Cleric. Tall with long blonde hair and three-day beard, good looking. Wears Chainmail and his order's tabard, golden with a white moon crescent. He wields a large double-handed sword but he's really peaceful so it should ideally be sheathed. 

Anyone interested in checking out the Story Hour can click on the link below but be forewarned : it's in French !


----------



## Frostbitten

If anyone wants a character wearing this armor, ill have an attempt drawin, im not that bad but ill try cg so i dont know about the result, first post gets it.


----------



## Wyckedemus

*Hey Frostbitten  ...*

I have a Knight character whose main color is yellow.

He just got his new set of Full Plate, and your depiction is very cool.

How about giving my PC a try?



Azlando Bezdiva is a Paladin 4, Fighter 2, Templar 1

His is a dark-skinned Mulhorundi male human (egyptianesque)
I like to think of him as an Egyptian Ving Rhames (the actor)

He is bald but has a a short-cropped goatee (sorta like the iconic Regdar)

Str 16
Dex 14
Con 12
Int 12
Wis 12
Cha14

He wields an everbright khopesh (egyptian curved-forward sword) and a Large mithral shield (w/ the symbol of Horus-Re)

His secondary weapon is a short composite bow (white and black alternating bands along the entire shaft)

He has a golden circlet on his head

Thanks be to you if you try my PC out, but if not, I'm cool with it.   If you're not interested, perhaps Kip might try his hand?  



Sam E. Simpson Jr.


----------



## BOZ

hey, how about Maglubiyet?    it's not a PC, but i did put a lot of work into it...  and it sure would be nice to have a picture i could use for him.


----------



## Frostbitten

i am gonna try to work em out but i cant really swear that i can, my final exams are coming and i do not have the time, btw BOZ your char name Maglubiyet means kinda defeat in Turkish, r u Turkish or did u just pick that one out sumwherE? just curious


----------



## Kershek

I think we might have scared Kip away with all our portrait requests...


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

Yeah.


----------



## ArthurOPodd

Well, I've emailed a request before I realized how long this thread is.  I'll hope for the best.


----------



## Knightfall

ArthurOPodd said:
			
		

> *Well, I've emailed a request before I realized how long this thread is.  I'll hope for the best. *




I'm glad somebody said it.  Kip's one busy dude.

{EDIT}

BTW, check out brak1's sketches thread.  He's willing to do some character sketches for the EN World public and he's a really good artist too.  Maybe if we spread the character sketches around then Kip won't be so overloaded.  (Although, I know he likes the attention.  Heh.)

*Kershek:* Kip doesn't scare that easy.


----------



## King_Stannis

Amazing work, Kip. Bless you for the work you are doing for the community in this thread. 

I won't even be upset if you can't get to it, but there is an important NPC I would love to have a picture of for my 6+ year Birthright campaign. His name is Adam Bannier II, and he is the Emperor of the Anuirian Empire. 

The standard of the empire is a double headed eagle. His hair is dark and shoulder length. He is young and fit, about 18 - 19. He should have the Sword of Haelyn at his side, A magnificant Longsword that I would leave up to you to detail. 

If you can get to it, 1,000 thanks. If not, thank you anyway for making many people very happy.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Hello everyone, I am still alive and I even did a couple of pics for y'all...

First up is a halfling in lederhosen for Jurgen Hurbert...


----------



## Kip the Bold

next up is a pic of Lamont Algier for Meepo the Mighty...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and Meepo, also for MeepoTheMighty...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Silcar for Drakmar...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is Miirran Dax for Sidran...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next up is Aladis for Kershek...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is Gaedynn for Kershek...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Gruun Bloodaxe for Thunderhammer...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and last up for today is Khel for Shaeltin.


----------



## Kip the Bold

More soon, hopefully


----------



## Kershek

Aladis and Gaedynn are really great - thanks for spending the time to draw them, Kip.


----------



## Kip the Bold

did a really quick color job on this one, just for the heck of it...


----------



## Knightfall

*Kip is still da man!*

Love those latest sketches, Kip.  So what's up with you?  Any new *paying* projects you working on that you can tell us about?  I'd think the d20 companies would be banging down your door to get such great black and white sketches for a product.

I do know about that one kobold-something-or-other but can't remember what it's called.

Cheers!

Rob

p.s. Sorry if my latest request was too much for you.  It's a little long in the description.


----------



## Kip the Bold

*Re: Kip is still da man!*



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Love those latest sketches, Kip.  So what's up with you?  Any new *paying* projects you working on that you can tell us about?  I'd think the d20 companies would be banging down your door to get such great black and white sketches for a product.
> 
> I do know about that one kobold-something-or-other but can't remember what it's called.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Rob
> 
> p.s. Sorry if my latest request was too much for you.  It's a little long in the description. *




Well, I've been doing some work for direkobold.com (which is very cool, check it out; they have automatically scaling modules), and I've got a couple of other cool things in the works.  I'll be sure to post more info when I have it. I'm almost making enough money off of my art to pay for my D&D habit 

Your request is fine, (and I still haven't forgotten about your request for one of your gods, too), with any luck I'll get to them sometime next week 

Later,
John


----------



## Sixchan

Hey Kip, how good are you at drawing 8-year-old children?  I'm looking for someone to draw my Aska for me.

She's only 4'1", has longish messy green hair, purple eyes.  She wears slightly torn and moderately tight green trousers and a red tunic over the top (it's old Bardic clothing).  She has a bandage on the thigh of her left leg, across one of the tears, but around the trousers rather than under it.  She carries a normal sized mace that she has to wield in two hands, and has a necklace with the Cogwheel symbol of Gond around her neck.  As a pose, she'd probably be in a defensive stance, holding her mace tightly, but anything doesn't suggest cheerfulness is probably OK.

I realize that it will be a long time before you get around to it, and there's no need to even get around to it, but I'm fine with that.  I can get one of my players who is just as bad as me to try.


----------



## Knightfall

*Re: Re: Kip is still da man!*



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *I'm almost making enough money off of my art to pay for my D&D habit *




Good to hear... we should all be so lucky.  Heh.



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Your request is fine, (and I still haven't forgotten about your request for one of your gods, too), with any luck I'll get to it them sometime next week *




I was going to ask about Cronn but I didn't want to push my luck.  Whenever is good, I'm in a holding pattern myself due to problems with an injury I'm trying to get over and the resultant disability claim (I HATE insurance companies). 

Later!


----------



## Suldulin

great work kip (much much better then I can do) 

*crossingfingers in hope that his character will be done*


----------



## Kai Lord

Ah hell, some of these are just too cool.  Might as well jump on the bandwagon.  Kip, if you so choose, I'd love to see your rendition of:

*Elijayess Moonshadow*
Wild Elf Barbarian Archer
The strongest elf who ever lived
Sleeveless leather armor
Hooded cloak
Long black hair kept in a single thick braid with long bangs swept out of his face
Magic amulet around his neck
Magic bastard sword in scabbard at his side
Dagger in each boot
Quiver on his back
Holding a big ass Mighty Longbow

Can't wait to see him!  Thanks!


----------



## Kip the Bold

Did a couple of pics today, first is ThorneMD's character Bomefru. Doesn't quite match the description given, but oh well


----------



## Kip the Bold

next is ThorneMD's character Ark...


----------



## Kip the Bold

next is Shaeltin's character Alranta...


----------



## Kip the Bold

next up is Knightfall1972's character Marie Goldmane...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and the last one for today is Zarathustrian's character Jonah. More soon


----------



## Suldulin

great work kip


----------



## Sixchan

Yeah, the one of Jonah is especially good.  The pose is pretty cool.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Did a couple more this evening, first is Suldulin's character Dieb'Dazar Misthawk...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next up is Felix's character Daelin...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is Geezerjoe's character Kristos...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and last one for today is Beric's character Gergel.


----------



## Suldulin

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Did a couple more this evening, first is Suldulin's character Dieb'Dazar Misthawk... *




WoW! 'tis great Kip, thank ye very much


----------



## Felix

Ah. Well worth the wait. Much obliged.


----------



## brak1

My god man.  Fast, clean and prolific.  What a fantastic range of stuff!  I'm in awe.  I so wish I could draw fast enough to have handouts in my game sessions.  You're an inspiration, man.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Here is a pic of a pair Minotaur constructs made with Monte Cook's magical construct template. I was hoping to take out a couple of PCs or some of thier NPC allies with the death gas, but unfortunately they all made their saves 

Magical Construct (Metal) Minotaur (2): CR 8; Large Construct; HD 6d10; hp 33 ; Init +0; Spd 40 ft.; AC 24 (-1 size, -2 dex, +17 natural); Atk Huge greataxe +14/+9 melee (2d8+13),  gore +9 melee (1d8+5); Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./10 ft.; SA Charge 4d6+6, Breath Weapon; SQ Scent, natural cunning; AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +5; Str 29, Dex 6, Con -, Int -, Wis 8, Cha 1. 
Breath Weapon (Su): First or second round of combat – cloud of poisonous gas, 10-foot cube directly in from of the construct lasting one round, free action every 1d4+1 rounds; Fort save (DC 17), initial damage 1d4 Con, Secondary damage death.
Charge (Ex): A minotaur typically begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its mighty horns into
play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the beast to make a single gore attack that deals
4d6+13 points of damage.

[edit]woops was trying to post this to my other thread...darn...oh well i guess ill leave it here[/edit]


----------



## Sixchan

They look a lot like how the Minogons looked in Neverwinter Nights; i.e. pretty darn cool.  But still pretty darn easy to beat...


----------



## Knightfall

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *next up is Knightfall1972's character Marie Goldmane... *




thanks again Kip.  She looks great.

cheers

kf72


----------



## geezerjoe

For your drawing of Kristos ...


thank you
thank you
thank you
thank you
thank you
thank you


great work Kip! I wish you much success (I'm really hedging my bet here since it's obvious that you can go far!)

take care

Joe Too Old


----------



## WayneLigon

Halfling PC for a friend of mine.,..


Meri's short stature and autumn coloration are not unusual among halflings, though her habitual look of quick intelligence and cheerful interest can be extreme even for her people. Meri's mop of reddish curls often looks tussled by the wind or other activities, but she otherwise gives the impression of being well-groomed. Though hardly imposing, this bespectacled young woman often seems to be stretching to add another inch or two to her almost-three feet, and her high and child-like voice seems to come from someone bigger than a mere thirty pounds soaking wet. Still, a subtle charm infects that ready smile, and a self-assurance lurks in her brown eyes that might make some take note.


----------



## Zorkion

how about a pic of

Ranidek Erutan
Gender-male
Race-tauric Cervidal-Lillend (tail & wings of lillend, torso of cervidal)
Class-Druid
Level-4
Equipment-
   tightly fitting, green, slightly customized (because of the wings and tail) leather armor of etherealness
   a belt with a spyglass, strapped in it
   2 brilliant energy scimitars
   a ring which when activated, changes the character into a human for as long as needed

thanx

{edit-added a few details}


----------



## Phasmus

Two, humble, Requests:

1:  Xenophon
Male Goblin Medium.
Xenophon is an Albino goblin (his skin is the color of grass kept out of the sun).  He wears a carefully bound dark-blue turban which is almost, but not quite, absurdly big, and silver, sigil-trimmed, mage robes with an extremely high collar that extends above bottom of his turban, while the bottom of the robes touch the ground.  Only his face and large spidery hands are exposed.  His eyes are large and bulging, with the irises about the same color as the surrounding tissue.  His jagged yellow teeth all curve inward, like a shark's.  His expression is one of perpetual frantic confusion, as he is constantly bombarded by messages and visions from the spirit world.  He continually waves his arms around, contorting his fingers into strange, apparently meaningless, gestures.

2: Gelidus  
Male Sun-Elf Evoker.  
Horribly disfigured by frostbite, he conceals his face with a long white scarf bound around his head, which leaves only his icy blue eyes and the ragged, frost-blackened tips of his ears exposed.  His nose is almost totally gone, though this may or may not be evident through his scarf depending on how tightly he has it wrapped.  He wears cold-weather robes with a large, deep hood that further conceals his face.  He is tall and very thin with an 'angular' posture.  He wields a quarterstaff.


----------



## shaeltin

Wondering if you could do a male lich with heaps of magical items (you can choose), any addition you feel is nessasary is welcome. If you could get it to look similar to the picture of the Lich in the 1st edition advance dungeons and dragons monster mannual (if you have it) it would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## BOZ

here's a present for one of my friends, a PC of his.

Midian
7th level male elf fighter
Chaotic neutral
5'2", 105 lbs, Brown hair, Gray eyes
2E stats:
Str 17, Dex 14, Con 11, Int 11, Wis 11, Cha 14
Plate Mail +4, Ring of Protection +1, Small Shield (circular round shield, painted on shield is a design of the front gates to a cemetery on a foggy night, with the moon shining in the sky)
specialized in Morningstar, Light Crossbow, Two-Handed Sword (aka greatsword) - favors morningstar, also carried poisoned Dagger
also wears Ring of Chameleon Power


here is a drawing i did of Midian, back in the days when i still did drawings (colored in photoshop).  you don't have to keep the skirt and you can fudge with the platemail a bit... i just always copied it the way it looked in the Arms & Equipment Guide.    also, we don't need to see all of his gear.  hell, if you do it, just have fun with it.


----------



## JohnClark

Kip, this thread is excellent! You did one for me back on page 4, and I wonder if I could impose on your for another. Here he is:
Lakan Tunis
Tiefling Rogue
Stats:
Str: 14 +2
Dex: 18 +4
Con: 14 +2
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 13 +1
Cha: 10 0 

Lakan is a Tiefling rogue with black eyes (no iris's), who casts no shadows and leaves no reflections in mirrors. He uses a ninja-to (a slashing shortsword basically) and wears leather armor. He was abandoned when he was very young by his mother and raised by a cleric of Elistraee (godess of good drow), and now sets out to find himself, fighting a perpetual battle between his good side and evil side.


----------



## Juggernaut

Heya Kip~

How about giving this one a try?....

A friend and I play twin dwarven brothers in our newly started Forgotten Realms Campaign. And we have been searching the web for a good drawing to suit us.

Possibly you would be able to draw one up in your spare time.

Just as a basis for your drawing (if you would like to take this project on)

My character, Barundar's, stats are as follows...
Str 10, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 6

I weild a Gnarly wooden staff with a large odd shaped gem at the top of it innertwined within the wood. I always have my Spell Book handy. I wear a hooded robe with the hood usually down off of my head. And I wear a headband (of intellect) to hold my otherwise untamed hair back out of my face. My beard is long and braided into several braids.

My Brother, Khondar, is more of the classic dwarf.
He is a barbarian who weilds a WarHammer with 2 hands and wears chainmail armor. His hair and beard is wild and free... no braids nothing holding it in place. He is stronger and more dexterous but not nearly as intelligent as I am. Although we are both as un-charismatic as the other.

Although we are identical twins, he is a bit larger and meatier, I am 4'3" 184 lbs and he is 4'6", 225 lbs. We have Ice blue eyes and Fiery Red hair.

Thanks for your time. And your effort if you take on this task.


----------



## Hammerhead

Kip, I wonder if you could draw a picture of my high-level rogue, Rann.

Rann Hilltopper is a relatively tall (3'6'') Halfling male with of medium build. He's middle-aged (Human age around 40) and his hair, which he keeps in a ponytail, is beginning to turn gray. His eyes are wary and he scans his environment constantly, because of he expects foes to appear out of nowhere and attack (they frequently do!)

His weapons are his twin daggers, which he keeps stored in sheathes on his belt. He hides many more about his person. He wears a full-length cloak without a hood, and wears his mithral chain shirt underneath his clothes. His clothing is eccentric, looking like something from Planescape.

Rann is ever paranoid of enemies, and his posture reflects this. He stands and walks nearly always in a combat stance, knees slightly bent, hands never far from his daggers. While not bloodthirsty, Rann is ready to kill at the drop of hat to protect himself or his friends.


----------



## geezerjoe

Kip, 

You did an excellent job with Kristos for me and I wonder if you could help me out again (and perhaps get a change of pace  ).

I'm DM'ing a campaign in which the players will eventually face off with a very high level Lich. A pic of the lich would be very helpful if you would be so kind as to provide it 

The once human undead will wear some sort of armor ... I was thinking some fine (elfin) chainmail (very loose fitting now that he has very little flesh) under some wizard type open robes (very holey and tattered). He wears a crown with three "spires?" ... the front one being the tallest 3"-4" or so ... the slightly shorter ones to either side ... each with a gem at the top. Dangling from the villan's waist, on a tattered silk belt would be some sort of fiendish charm or fetish ... small demon skull, feathers, or something of the sort ... on one side and a sickle on the other side (perhaps right side suggesting that s/he is left handed. Thinking of which if the lich were female (once  ) it might be more intresting  Finally it should be wearing some sort of slipper or sandle ... that might be tough to draw so boots would be fine if it didn't work out properly. If you do go with a female lich (up to you) perhaps the rements of longer mid-toned hair would be evident. 

Thanks in advance if you decide to do this. 

With great regards, 

The Geeze


----------



## BOZ

another one for my friend, if i may.  

Jafo
6th level male human fighter
Neutral evil
5'7", 177 lbs, Age 22, Black hair (shoulder length), eyes glow a sinister red
2E stats:
Str 18, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 12
Plate Mail +3, Small Shield (carries his symbol - eyes shining red in the darkness)
specialized in Halberd, Light Crossbow, Two-Handed Sword (aka greatsword) - favors greatsword, also carried poisoned Dagger
Wears medallion of ESP (aka detect thoughts), ring of spell turning.
also carries Halberd +1, Long Sword +1, Bastard Sword +1


here is an old drawing i did of Jafo, like the one of Midian above (colored in photoshop). same "rules" apply.


----------



## theyak

Hey Kip,
awesome work, I may have an interesting one for you if you get around to it.

I'm currently playing a Half-Silver Dragon Paladin to Bahamut named Ardel, wielding an intelligent Mercurial Greatsword named Demonella (a long story, but in a nutshell the sword was atoned from it's evil ways). Currently wearing a Mithril Breastplate with a holy symbol on the front of it and wielding no other weapons. About 7'5" tall with long silver hair and glowing white eyes, and draconic wings. I've always imagened the character to have a somewhat elven appearance with longish ears and an angular bone structure in the face.

I haven't found a decent picture for the character anywhere yet, and I'm somewhat useless at drawing him.

So if you do get a chance to draw him, it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Kai Lord

So what do you think folks, is Kip finally done or do you think he'll do one last batch of characters?


----------



## BOZ

i would have to go and take up an interest after he stops, wouldn't i?


----------



## Kip the Bold

Just a note to say I am still here  I have a few more pics done but I have been too lazy to scan them. Soon, though, soon. Maybe in a day ot two. I'll add a note to the subject line when I add new pics.


----------



## Tisvon

I'd love it if you could draw my current character, Edward.

Description: Edward is 6'7", Very strong, and generally looks like a football player on steroids. He's bald, except for a short beard. He's about 20 years old. He carries a Glaive in hand, with a mace slung at his hip and a crossbow on his back. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Zaruthustran

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Just a note to say I am still here  I have a few more pics done but I have been too lazy to scan them. Soon, though, soon. Maybe in a day ot two. I'll add a note to the subject line when I add new pics.  *




Huzzah!


----------



## Kip the Bold

Ok, I have a HUGE update today, with a ton of new pics...

First one is Lord Timothy Backs, for Timothy...


----------



## Kip the Bold

next one is Ikaht the all Knowing, for Wee Jas...


----------



## Kip the Bold

next up is Sirilion Ah'Kjsar, for Kitha...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here we have a pic of Arc of Corinth, for ArcOfCorinth...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and also for ArcOfCorinth is a pic of Ymerej...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is Algramond, for DSC- EricPrice...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Kalador Pald, for mps42...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is Sammael99's whole adventuring party; from left to right; Yjir, Cendres, Erasmus, Skum, Garwin (and his riding dog) and Lothar.


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is Emperor Adam Bannier the 2nd, for King_Stannis...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Aska for Sixchan...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Elijayess Moonshadow for Kai Lord...
Strongest...Elf...Ever...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and now we have Meri, for Wayne Ligon...
Wasnt sure what to do with this one, no class description, so I took a guess and put her in a spellcasting pose...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and now we have Xenophon for Phasmus...


----------



## Kip the Bold

followed by Gelidus, also for Phasmus...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here we have a lich for shaeltin...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is Midian, for BOZ...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and next is Lakan Tunis, for JohnClark...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Barandur and Khondar, for Juggernaut...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here for Hammerhead is a pic of Rann...
You asked for something Planecape-y, and what says Planescape more than freaky skull kneepads?


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is a lich for Geezerjoe...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Jafo, for BOZ...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Ardel, for TheYak...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is Edward, for Tisvo...


----------



## Kip the Bold

and here is a battle axe wielding fairy for ArthOpod...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Whew!
Well, thats it for today. In case you are wondering why this last batch looks different that the others, I've been experimenting with using ink washes to quickly put in some shading. It wrinkles the paper that I use a little too much, and you can kinda see a little waviness on some of the pics from the scanner not scanning quite right.

Couple of things:
Knightfall1972: I went to draw Cronn, but I couldn't find a description of him. I was pretty sure I cut and pasted one from a while ago, but I guess I lost it. If you could post a description, I'll get to him. (Barbarian looking guy, with an Axe?)

BOZ: Your link to the description of Maglubiyet (sp?) was broken, but if you still want a pic, just post a description here.

Zorkion: I went to draw Ranidek, but I have no idea what a Cervidal is. If you could describe one, or tell me where there's a pic of it somewhere, it would help.

It'll probably be a while till I do more pics, but go ahead and keep posting you characters, I'll probably get to 'em eventually


----------



## mistergone

Excellent work. I've been fishing this one around to anyone who might consider drawing him, so why not?

Brogan
He's human, about 20, and generally unimpressive. His hair is unruly and stands up some on his head. He's always poorly shaven. He's not in shape particularly, tall and kind of lanky yet soft around the middle. His charisma is in his rare charm, not his looks, and he looks troubled often. He wears typically drab clothes with a long-tailed overcoat, scarves, and a usally a wide-brimmed hat (but not at this time), with tall boots for riding. He carries his father's sword at his side, which is a basket-hilted longsword, and currently has several blackpowder pistols (that he's stolen or borrowed) stuck in his belts or carried somehow on his person, two long pistols and a few short ones. Right before he goes to confront the bandits, he puts on his father's badge, which is small and not ornate (it looks like a chevron set in a circle with a simple crown etched in the center). But really, all details are subjective.

That's the c&p'ed discription. Groovy!


----------



## Kai Lord

Wickedly awesome!  Thank you Kip!  Fantastic work!


----------



## Liquide

Well Kip from one artist to another I would like you to do your version of this picture. Oh and choose one of your drawings that you wish me to a version of as well


----------



## theyak

Absolutley, bloody brilliant.
Or in normal language: "Very nice work Kip"

Cheers for that, now I have a picture to rub the faces of the rest of my RPG group in.


----------



## King_Stannis

Great job, Kip. Adam looks great. Many, many thanks.


----------



## collin

Kip:
Another great round of pics!  You are certainly growing in your craft.  I see some difference between the first set of drawings you did and these new ones.  The ink wash does give them a different look.

I would appreciate it if you could do a drawing of one or both of the following characters:

Po
Human monk/druid (think Eastern tree-hugger)
Mostly uses his feet/hands in battle, but also has 2 daggers (one silver) and a sling.  Average height, slim build.  Has a wolverine for a companion. Is an follower/agent of Ubtao from the FR Faiths & Pantheons.

Sammy
Half-drow bard/cleric 
5'2", 115 lbs.  Performs as a singer in local bars/taverns with a lyre.  Wears fine clothes and a nice silver holy symbol (Tymora). Favored weapons are a longsword, sling, and dagger.  Wears leather armor for combat and has a buckler handy.

Thanks, and keep up the good work.  It's a great thing the way you've shared your talent with us.

Collin


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

Kip, you rule. Thank you so much.


----------



## BOZ

*DROOLZ*

that is just too excellent.  



			
				Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *BOZ: Your link to the description of Maglubiyet (sp?) was broken, but if you still want a pic, just post a description here.*




will do!  thanks again!


----------



## orbitalfreak

More amazing work, Kip!  Though I did prefer the older style of drawings.  However, that's like comparing a bar of gold with a gold-plated bar of gold; I really like your work.


----------



## mooby

*Kilona Ziguldun*

A dwarven female, ugly as all heck (her beard isn't even well groomed!), in breastplate armor weilding a huge claymore.

she's a berzerker priestess of Haela Brightaxe, dwarven godess of luck in battle.  Concentrates much more on the fighting and 'zerking than the cleric side.


----------



## Knightfall

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Knightfall1972: I went to draw Cronn, but I couldn't find a description of him. I was pretty sure I cut and pasted one from a while ago, but I guess I lost it. If you could post a description, I'll get to him. (Barbarian looking guy, with an Axe?)*




Ok, here you go:

*CRONN*
_Lord of the North, Father of the North Gods_

Greater Deity
Symbol: Swirling snow around an axe 
Home Plane: Material Plane
Godly Realm: Heart of Ice
Alignment: Chaotic good
Portfolio: Barbarians, cold, community, family, protection, strength
Worshipers: Barbarians, dwarves, elves, half-elves, half-orcs, fighters, paladins, rangers
Cleric Alignments: LG, NG, CG, CN
Domains: Chaos, North, Protection, Rage, Strength
Favored Weapon: Greataxe

Cronn is the Greater God of Barbarians, Cold, Community, Family, Protection and Strength. He is known by several titles but the one used most often is Lord of the North.  He is worshiped mainly by barbarians but elves, half-elves, fighters and rangers also pay tribute to him.

His Avatar always takes the form of a huge barbarian with long brown hair and a long beard, both touched by a hint of grey.  His symbol is swirling snow around an axe and he wields a greataxe called North Rage.  His home plane is the Material Plane and his godly realm is known as the Heart of Ice.

Cronn loves his people but was saddened by the death of his godly children and those mortals lost during the Divinity War with the Pantheon of Swords.  He has been known to become lost to melancholy for years at a time, which causes the Northlands to become gripped in long, cold winters.

His son Jaeger died to protect the pantheon from Hiisi and his evil brood, which has left him heartbroken.  It was shortly after this that Cronn created the Heart of Ice north of the continent of Harqual in the Arctic Circle.

*And here are some of his more telling moments during the Divinity War...*

...The battle was not going well.  Fiends and celestials fought against one another, as the Lord of the North waded through them.  The Rage had not taken him yet as he waded through the onslaught of the vile hordes of Hiisi.  The Lord of Darkness was nowhere in sight.  Not that Cronn was surprised; Hiisi would never lead the first charge.  He was too much of a coward.

Zealot was gone.  He said the words again, not believing them.

Mussin, Emcey, and Teve had surrounded Inanna; Cronn had thought his wife would surely die.  But then Zealot had come out of nowhere and taken Emcey from behind.  The dark god screaming as his essence was destroyed.  Teve had spit foul epithets at Cronn’s young godson and charged into him.  The two grappled together rolling through battled between Hiisi’s dark horde and Jalivier’s soldiers of light.

Inanna had regained herself and Mussin retreated from her.  He had known that going one on one with the Goddess of War would have got him killed.  He sent fiends after her, of course, but he might as well been sending sheep to the slaughter.  She cut them down one by one, trying to get to Zealot.  She came upon them just as Teve put his sword through Zealot’s chest.  Inanna’s scream echoed across the battlefield and Cronn knew Zealot was gone.  She avenged her godson before Teve could move sending the dark god to join Emcey in oblivion.

And while Cronn grieved for his son he kept his mind on the battle at hand.  There would be enough time to grieve later, if there was a later.  The second wave of fiends came through the portal from the Abyss sooner than expected.  Hiisi was putting everything on the line.  Cronn was sure of one thing, a pantheon would fall this day.

Another portal opened and Cronn thought that the day was lost.  Instead of fiends, the strangest army Cronn had ever seen poured from the portal.  Fairies!  Cronn was sure he was seeing things.  But then Titania and Oberon came through the portal.  Fiends all over the battlefield howled as Titania’s powerful magic ran through them.  The fiends scattered and a legion of dwarven petitioners took advantage of the distraction pushing the fiends back.  The Sylvan Queen and her Consort walked to Cronn.  Their faces showed sadness and Cronn wondered what could have upset them so.  Then Damh came between them and looked up at his barbarian friend with tears in his eyes.  He handed the Lord of the North his granddaughter’s favorite shawl.

Cronn’s eyes grew wide as he felt the rage take hold of him.  His cry of anguish thundered over the battlefield and the fiends knew intense fear.  Inanna turned and saw a side of her husband that she had never seen before.  He seemed larger now and his eyes glowed with godfire.  He thundered into the heaviest fighting and slaughter dozens of fiend with blow after blow of his huge greataxe, North Rage.  The celestials parted and let the Great Lord of the North take the battle to the dark ones...


...The two Greater Gods of Harqual raged across the sky, both matching the others speed and intensity.  They fought from the Savanna of the Sun to the peaks of the Greystone Mountains.  Cronn knew that Tu was a formidable foe and used all his strength against the vile cat god.

Cronn was starting to feel the rage flow through his godsoul again but suppressed it concentrating all his energy on keeping Tu’s great spear at bay.  His great axe, North Rage, wasn’t the most effective weapon against the cat god’s spear but he wouldn’t fight with anything else.  North Rage was part of him, like an extension of his essence.  Tu never showed any sort of emotion during the battle, except to hurl insults at the barbarian god.

“You pantheon is collapsing, Great Cronn.”  His words mocking Cronn’s heritage and kin.  “Soon I will send you to oblivion as I did Seraph!”

That did it.  The rage took Cronn in a way he had never experienced and he roared a thunderous barbarian war cry and charged the cat god.  Tu had never seen anything like it and actually wondered if he was afraid.  Cronn’s Avatar grew to twice its normal size.  He towered over the cat god, as North Rage smashed into Tu’s great spear, splitting it in half like a mortal weapon.

Yes, Tu was sure that what he was feeling was fear.  He fled before the onslaught of the Lord of the North.  Heading for the city of his people, Tattenger.  There he would be at his strongest; there he could face Cronn on his own terms.

The cat god quickly outdistanced the raging barbarian god and reached Tattenger far enough ahead of Cronn to summon all his power.  Tu’s great spear reformed in the presence of Tu’s greatest power and when Cronn finally arrived, Tu’s Avatar was almost the same size as the raging barbarian’s.

The two clashed above the streets of Tattenger for hundreds of mortal hours.  Each gaining the upper hand and then losing almost as quickly.  Tu’s essence started to dwindle and Cronn’s rage sapped his strength as well.  Soon the two gods fought like mortals in the streets of Tattenger, brawling like two rivals for the same wench.

Cronn used North Rage to send Tu’s Avatar into a nearby building, destroying it completely.  “Enough, I’ve had enough of this nonsense!  I have no time for this!”...


Is that enough for ya!  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## BOZ

OK, Maglubiyet is right here; notice Oni's version of him at the bottom of the document.  

also, if you like, you can try your hand at the three lesser goblinoid gods, Khurgorbaeyag, Nomog-Geaya, and Bargrivyek.  i was not finished with their stats, but that shouldn't affect your rendition.  

also, i had some dragon gods, but i don't know if you do dragons or not.


----------



## BOZ

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Zorkion: I went to draw Ranidek, but I have no idea what a Cervidal is. If you could describe one, or tell me where there's a pic of it somewhere, it would help.*




tis a celestial - i think they are either goat-men, or ram-men.  i could tell you for sure, if i had the new MM2 handy.

Edit: or was that the Manual of the Planes...?


----------



## Knightfall

*Something different for you to try if you want*

Hey Kip, if you got the time (in about a month since you're so busy doing requests) then give this creature a shot, illustration wise.  I cut out the statistical stuff I didn't think you'd need.  Anyone who wants to see the full wrteup, go here.

(And DON'T think mind flayer when doing it!  Just based on my description.)

*Kraken Lord*
Huge Monstrous Humanoid (Aquatic)
Speed: 30 ft., swim 20ft.
Face/Reach: 15ft./15ft. (30 ft. with tentacles)
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 25, Wis 23, Cha 10.
Climate/Terrain: Any aquatic or underground
Organization: Solitary
Alignment: Always neutral evil

A kraken lord is an aggressive, cruel, intelligent creature related to krakens.  Some believe they are the next step in a kraken’s evolutionary process.  Though while not as large or strong as a kraken they are more intelligent and, thus, more dangerous.  Kraken lords breathe both air and water normally.

Kraken lords are most often found thousands of feet below the ocean but are becoming more common at shallower depths and underground environments.  They love to flood Underdark caverns and cities near the ocean, allowing them to move in a take over.  Once in these positions, it is almost impossible to rid a region of a kraken lord, as it tends to align with aboleths, kuo-toas, and sahuagin.  Strangely, kraken lords don’t associate with krakens and will have one hunted down and killed if it wanders into its domain.

Kraken lords have the head of a kraken, along with its telltale tentacle appendages and a large beak on the front of their necks.  They stand upright on two legs and also have two arms.  A kraken lord’s four humanoid limbs end in four webbed digits with one of those digits opposable.  A kraken lord’s eight tentacles are similar to a kraken’s and nearly as deadly.  Six of the creature’s tentacles are 15 feet long; the remaining two are 30 feet long and covered with cruel barbs.  From looking at a kraken lord, one would lead to believe that they would have trouble walking but the truth is that their powerful bodies are well muscled and they have no trouble walking on dry land or using their tentacles to attack while on land.


----------



## Knightfall

BOZ said:
			
		

> *
> 
> tis a celestial - i think they are either goat-men, or ram-men.  i could tell you for sure, if i had the new MM2 handy.
> 
> Edit: or was that the Manual of the Planes...? *




MM II (pg. 42-43)

Cervidals are satyrlike guardinals from Elysium.


----------



## mps42

*manomanoman*

Just when I think it can't get any better...  Thank you ever so much Kipthebold for your pic of Kal. I have been looking for a decent pic of him for YEARS! 
 Some of the pics in the last batch look a little "muddy". Looks like you might need a little more practice with the ink washes but, otherwise, really excellent work, as usual!


----------



## BOZ

hey, better yet, how about Omata!  

Omata, The Emerald Serpent 

Omata, the Bringer of the Rain and Rainbow, is a nature lover that has developed a strong fascination with psionics.  He is also known as the Ender of Droughts, as well as the Multicolored Lord and the Rainbow Serpent.  In his true form, Omata looks like a huge, rainbow-winged couatl with deep emerald skin with an alabaster underbelly.  Unlike common couatl, he has two small horns atop his head, and a mane of pure black hair.  On the tip of his tail he has a flume of rainbow feathers, and his eyes are purple with red snake-like pupils.  When he takes a humanoid form he always chooses odd coloring to go with it, such a human with silver skin and pink hair.

Omata’s realm is a lush but orderly rainforest on the plane of Arcadia, known as the Paradise of Emerald Rain.  From there, he has served the Storm Kings for over a thousand years.  He has personally served the lord of Rain as an emissary for over 200 years, ever since he increased his power to his current status.  In that time, he has been the benefactor to a great many aspiring psions, psychic warriors and mixed cleric/psions in their conflicts with psionic fiends.  He is on good terms with deities of woodlands, including Ehlonna and Obad-Hai, and considers Jazirian, the couatl god to be an ally for now.  As he increases his own personal power base among psionics users, he hopes to become a god in his own right.  Omata has few enemies among the gods and other powers, except for those that have drought or famine in their portfolio.

Mortals sometimes worship Omata as a life-giver, and his name is used in rituals of male fertility (symbolized as raindrops falling to earth, giving life to the land). He rarely pays his worshippers any mind, as he prefers to focus on psionics.  It’s not that he doesn’t care for mortals or divine magic though, as clerics do aid him in his affairs with the gods.  He has no real care for arcane magic at all, and doesn’t have much of a following among those who use it.

Omata’s symbol is a rainbow that twists around like a snake.


----------



## Kai Lord

Hey Kip, how big is the original of Elijayess?  How much do you want for it?


----------



## JohnClark

Another great one Kip! Thanks a ton!


----------



## Clifford

*Coloring Request*

I noticed allot of skilled artists here. I am sn artist also but i SUX! as coloring. I was wondering if anyone was boored eanough to Color one (or more) of my puctures. Any takers?

Cliff

Here are a couple.


----------



## Shayuri

*Ooo...pretty!*

Great stuff! I realize you're bombarded with requests, but I just have to poke my nose in too. 

Shayuri is a female sorceress, primarily human but with some features suggestive of draconic heritage (in game terms this is a custom race that's similar to planetouched, but for dragons...features include subtle scales on skin, relatively short claws, dragon-like eyes with vertical-slit pupils, etc). Not half-dragon though. She's quite beautiful, if in a somewhat exotic/alien sort of way, dark-skinned and often dressing with a certain mythical Arabic style.

She has a psuedodragon familiar who often perches on her shoulder or hovers around her head. Her only real weapon is magic, and a magical staff.

If you need anything more, just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Clifford

*Coloring Request*

And here is another!!!


----------



## Kai Lord

Hi Clifford, nice work, but I would suggest putting it in another thread....this one belongs to Kip.  

EDIT:  And welcome to the boards.


----------



## Clifford

*Whoops*

Sorry kip I will Start another thread. Once again my apoligies.

Cliff

But while I am here Kip can you draw My character Yar?

Kobold (Rogue/Barbarian/ Druid)

Animal skin clothes, 
Spiked Club, 
Burly for a kobold
Rides a Musk Ox
Bloodthirsty


----------



## ejja_1

*Another request*

Gruck
1/2 Orc Barbarian with Great Club
Black hair and eyes with pale gray skin
His teeth have the classic Orc overbite look
Gruck knows 2 "Words" they are Grunt and Snort.
Gruck wears a chain shirt and a loin cloth
Gruck likes Ham
yes ham.


----------



## Gith Galath

Hi Kip,

Here's are requests from me a fellow player. Would be appreciated if both could be on the same picture. If it's not to much to ask...

Thanx a lot.

Ulrik-the-mad, male human
dark hair, pale skin, blue eyes
barbarian 5/fighter 6/psychic warrior 2
6ft tall, 190 lbs buff features but not too overmuscled
wears a drow chainmail (from close and deadly encounters the dark folk) and a cloak
wields a greataxe, a mighty composite longbow, a longsword and a dagger of venom

Slive, female human
dark hair, dark eyes, pale skin
babarian 2/cleric 11
5ft 6in, 120 lbs lean and athletic
also wears a drow chainmail, a cloak, and elven boots
wields similar weapons to Ulrik's less the dagger


----------



## geezerjoe

Kip you fail to fail! 

Hooza! and Hoodie Freaking Hoo!!

Thanks and thanks again!

Joe2Old


----------



## Zorkion

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> MM II (pg. 42-43)
> 
> Cervidals are satyrlike guardinals from Elysium. *




hey, Kip, heres a scanned pic of one
srry that its kinda late, i just saw your post

EDIT-err srry its not workin here, ill try in another post


----------



## Suldulin

great work kip, I've two more characters to request if you would 
For the first one I'd prefer the demon/celestial one if you can't show both forms

Name : Talant a'Me'a
Class: Incubus
Level : 3
Age :  unknown
Race : Tanar'ri
Gender : Male  
Hair:  shoulder length black with platinum roots
Eyes:  silver whites, golden irises, red pupils
Height: 6'


Alignment: chaotic good

STR : 14 +2
DEX : 16 +3  Ref: +6
CON : 14 +2  Fort: +5
INT :  16 +3
WIS : 14 +2  Will: +5
CHA : 22 +6

Talant a'Me'a(thrice fallen)is a recently outcast incubus
he became such after an. . . misfortunate. . . attempt at 'turning' a high priestess of a goodly diety.  He managed to teleport away before the spell she cast was completed but it still had a strong effect up his spirit and very being.

His wings are feathered though they still have small spurs of bone jutting from the joint and his features are a not unhandsome mix of demonic and celestial.(was orginally an astral deva, who 'fell' to being devil, then 'fell' to being a demon, finally 'fallen' to his current state of (somewhat unwillingly, heh) attempting to repent)

His most commonly assumed alternate form is that of a human noble likewise 6' tall but with piercing green eyes and short light brown hair
(Talant a'Me'a
Race: Human
(apparent)Class: Aristocrat
Age: 23
Height: 6'
Stature: slender, muscular, handsome
Skin: healthy tanned
Eyes: sparkling emerald green
Hair: Light brown.)

His face often slips to showing great regret/sadness when he thinks he is not being observed(in either form)

Attire(noble):
- blue silken shirt under shimmering mithril chain shirt
- silk breeches.
- tan leather belt
- soft soled black leather boots

Items visible:
- A finely crafted Darkwood and Mithril Naginata, large oval sapphire at the base of the head.
- A Mighty Composite darkwood longbow.
- Lyre of rare darkwood leafed with silver


----------



## Zorkion

arg, didnt work nicely last post, ill try here


----------



## Zorkion

umm, srry, its not workin very well here, not sure why


----------



## gamecat

Kip, a request, assuming you are not too busy:

Jhonen Hatecraft

Male Tiefling Wizard 7

Jhonen Hatecraft is an extremely pale humanoid, with a tiny pair of horns growing from his forehead, just below his beddraggled hair. These fairly standard tiefling deformities pale before his defining trait: A pair of hands grow from the base of his neck. While lacking functioning wrists, these hands are amazingly strong (str 23 on a str 16 character) and are his favorite instruments of torture.

Despite being a guildmage, Jhonen Hatecraft is a powerful swordsman renown for his brutal style. From each hip hangs a longsword. Jhonen also wears a pair of metal-soled cleats/jackboots, and grinds them into the floor when he walks. His clothing is all black leather, with a tunic with a low neckline to accomodate his extra hands. His cloak hangs over his right shoulder, held down by a trio of tarnished silver rings, the bottom two of which have leather straps falling to the scabbards of his longswords.

Would you do your rendition of Jhonen Hatecraft, I'd be most appreciative!


----------



## Hammerhead

That is perfect, Kip. You are wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## Gilthanas_Galanodel

Hi,
If you are not too busy here is another request.
Zell Marakay
Human Cleric Level 7
Wears Fullplate engraved with bones(as if he was wearing a skeleton), a black cloak of resistance (Ringwraith style) and a steel face mask of a goodlooking but featureless human face. He also wields a masterwork heavy mace, a large shield and a +1 sacrificial dagger.
Str:14 Dex:12 Con: 14 Int:12 Wis:17 Cha:14
Domains: Time and Magic and is a priest of death.
If you could find time to do this I would be msot grateful.
Thanks
(ps. I really like the new style)


----------



## Sammael99

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *and next is Sammael99's whole adventuring party; from left to right; Yjir, Cendres, Erasmus, Skum, Garwin (and his riding dog) and Lothar. *




Great, Thanks kip !

I really dig the ink stuff. It gives the pictures a lot of dynamic and personnality. Don't mind if I ppinch a few more for my games 

Are you OK with me posting this one in my Story Hour thread ?

Ben


----------



## shaeltin

*You Rox!*

AMUSED!
Thank you sooooo much for the lich, now all i have to do is get my mage to level 18!

Ohhh well, i just have to start using the 10% bonus to Experience points rule with high stats.

Keep them coming

(will post another char soon ;->


----------



## Scider

Hey Kip!

I must say I am generally impressed by the great work you have done as of yet, and I wondered if you would give the following character a try:

Guilden (level 10)
Ranger/Wizard/Bloodmage

Guilden is a goldenhaired male wood elf and chairman of a mage guild. In combat he wears an adamantine breastplate (using his spells with still spell) which is adorned with lots of tiny holes. A few (or all) of these holes are used by him to stick needles through, so he can at all time pull a needle out and use a drop of his own blood as a material component for a spell. Visible parts of his skin often contain rune-like scratches/scars (see prestige class for explanation). Despite the fact that he is a wizard, he wields a huge orc double axe in combat, on which pictures are drawn of dragons & demons fighting elves & humans (something about an old war). He has a Stirge familiar that always accompanies him and can also prick some blood for him in case he runs out of needles, or he hasn't got the focus or time to play with needles.

Patiently awaiting your judgement 

Scider


----------



## Sixchan

WOW!  That's damn near perfectly how I pictured her, Kip!  Thanks!


----------



## Maijin_Vegeta

*nice work, can ya try this*

Was wondering, havent seen any pictures in a few posts, if yer still doing if you could try a different one, he is a male human ranger/bard. He is a 4 levels bard, 3 levels ranger, and wields 2 hand axes most of the time, sometimes a scimitar (as its magic only works some places), kind of an odd combination if ya wanna give it a shot


----------



## Kitha

*Awesome!!*

Thanks Kip, that's a great drawing of Sirilion!!  

Appreciate it a lot mate, cheers.


----------



## shaeltin

*Another one Please!*

Please could you do Salazar for my friend Will

Human Illusionist
First off, he has a scar over his LEFT Eye, has blond hair, light complextion, greenish eyes.

He is 23 years old, was a sailor so he looks a bit gruff.

hmmm, could he: be reading a book, doesnt weigh much, averge looks

Stats Str 12, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 16, Wiz 11, Cha 10

Weilds a Quarterstaff, wears  light coloured Robes, maybe casting improved phantasmal force from his spellbook?

Okay, he doesnt have to read from abook , scrap it if you want.

Thanks a bunch Kip, keep it up, you Rox!


----------



## BOZ

hey, would it be rude to make another request so soon? 

if not, here is my PC in the current 3E game i'm in.

Brokk Blackbeard
Male Dwarf
Cleric 5 of Moradin / Paladin 2 (soon to be 3 - need 1000 more XP!) 
Str 14 Dex 12 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 16 Cha 12
4'5" 200 lbs, Age 63
Black eyes, Black hair close cropped, short beard (for a dwarf)
Mace +2, light crossbow, Chainmail +1, large shield +1, Boots of Striding and Springing
Cleric Domains: Earth, Protection
Skills: Appraise +3, Concentration +4, Craft (stonemasonry) +3, Diplomacy +2, Heal +5, Knowledge (religion) +1, Listen +4, Ride horse +2, Spellcraft +2, Spot +4, Wilderness Lore +4
Feats: Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Brew Potion


here is a sketch i did of him on the back of my character sheet, in his skivvies.


----------



## krunchyfrogg

*Re: Kilona Ziguldun*



			
				mooby said:
			
		

> *A dwarven female, ugly as all heck (her beard isn't even well groomed!), in breastplate armor weilding a huge claymore.
> 
> she's a berzerker priestess of Haela Brightaxe, dwarven godess of luck in battle.  Concentrates much more on the fighting and 'zerking than the cleric side.  *




This is my work username, I guess I never changed over to my krunchyfrogg handle there.

Anyway, if you haven't started her, and you'd still like to, I'd love it if you gave her a kilt.  Just make sure it's dirty and kind of ratty.

She wears big, heavy boots too.

And Kilona wears one of those viking helmets with the two horns on it.

Thanks a lot, Kip.  Keep up the great work!  You rock!


----------



## shaeltin

*Where is everybody?*

Well, it seems that everyone has been scared off, nobody has posted for days, so i decide to post just to keep it going.

Amused!

Come on Kip, please tell me you're not worn out?

Shaeltin


----------



## DerianCypher

Hey Kip!
Fantastic work.. here's one for you

The prophet:

He is a human who has wings like a solar. He is blind (no pupils) and when he is in prophet mode he has translucent silver fire encompass his entire body. He wields a quarterstaff that has metal caps on each end. Oh, and he is about 16 years old.



DC


----------



## BOZ

*Cal Wellmet*

sorry if i'm imposing with all these requests, but this one isn't for me.  i showed the illustrations you did of Midian and Jafo at our game tonight and Morgan, one of our players, wanted to know if you could try his character for him.
use all of this information as you see fit - i'm sure Morgan will like Cal no matter what you do with him.  

Cal Wellmet
Human Male, Bard 4 / Fighter 3
Neutral warrior of Kord
Age 17, 6' 2", 240 pounds, brown eyes, long black hair with the last few inches being white (it was accidentally bleached by a magical effect, and has only finally grown out)
Str 18, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 17
Greatsword +2 main weapon, also mighty composite longbow +3, masterwork dagger
Breastplate armor +2, Great Helm
Skills: Bluff +9, Climb +6, Craft - Weaponsmith +3, Diplomacy +7, Disguise +4, Gather Information +5, Knowledge - history +5, Open Lock +10, Perform +11, Sense Motive +4, Spot +4, Swim +6, Tumble +4, Use Magic Device +4, other - Cook +5
Feats: Improved Unarmed Strike, Power Attack, Cleave, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus (greatsword), Blind-Fighting
Other gear carried:
Wand of Lightning
Fiddle, lute, pan pipes
Magnifying glass, whetstone, silver ring, torches, masterwork theives tools
Winter Clothes


----------



## Chronosome

Great stuff, ya know...but I've been telling you that for years...

I was wondering, could you draw up a picture of a _Shadow Monk_ (i.e., Fist of Shadow) for Richie's campaign world?  I'm doing a funky little layout for the prestige class, and I'd like to have a picture of *Shadow Master Pski* in it...

Pski's a dark elf who wears a short black robe, and always has a cocky smirk on his face...he likes to tease opponents and make them feel as if they've lost before they even begin fighting him.
He's also got boots of striding and springing, so if he's jumpin'--he's jumpin' high. 

_Supernatural element:_  If you could portray an "incorporeal strike" in the picture, too, that'd be great...  Basically, if he's attacking unarmed (and not doing it via headbutt  ), could you "fade out" the offensive appendage?  Make it all wraith-ish...or--zoit--shadow-ish, even...

Thanks, Kip.  Three extra XP for you.


----------



## Evoulos

---I would like you to draw my new character's picture:

Male Air Genasi from Waterdeep
Not Muscular but a little heavy
Wizard Level 2
Has many scrolls
Around 21 years old
True Neutral if it matters
Light clothing
Wand of Lightning
He uses a staff as a weapon

---The rest of the details are up to you. I would appreciate if you pictured my character.


----------



## Suldulin

well the game I was going to join with Haaku got dropped (  )
so asking for the one from the online planescape game I'm in please:

Campaign: Planescape
Name : Anor'Wilwarin of house SunRunner, aka Anor the Wanderer
Race: Athasian Sun Elf(lived before/during the cleansing war)
Class: Savant/Preserver/Sunmage/Planeshifter (1/4/5/4)
Age: 135
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 172 lbs
Stature: slender wiry
Skin: bronzed with a hint of silver.
Eyes: Silver
Hair: Golden, shoulder length, tied back

Stats: 10 str, 18 dex, 16 con, 26 int, 14 wis, 15 cha

Attire(starlight cloth outfit):
- light leaf armor with matching wooden and leaf dastana around his forearms
- Midnight blue tunic streaked with forest green, underneath armor
- Midnight blue breeches
- Shimmering emerald cloak
- soft soled knee high black leather boots

Items visible:
- Elven Longblade(waist)
- 2 belt pouches
- Spyglass
- Spellbook hanging by a strap across chest
- kiira


----------



## Rhun the White

*Another One Please....*

Hey Kip, your're going well.
I really want you to draw another one of rhun for me, he has sort of changed.

Human Mage
White ankle length robes
age 17
Staff with crystal orb set in bronze dragon claw (ie staff of magius from dragonlance)
shoulder bag (pack)
shoulder length blond hair
purple eyes
Blue cape with silver runes sewn in
amulet of power around neck
bracers of armor
3 rings
and two wands tucked in belt

rhun has no famailiar
he is around 5 foot 11 inches
not fat
few muscels

would appreciate it very much, also if its not too much trouble would it be possible for you to do a close up of his face, with his head leaning against the staff.

much appreciated

Rhun the White


----------



## Felix

Alrighty, I know there is a long line of folks waiting for pics, but I guess I'll write in now, and hope for July.

Konstantin
Barb 2/ MC Rgr 3/ Forsaker 3
Weapons:
Wields a greatsword.
Bow slung on his back, as well as a quiver of arrows.
Armor:
Cuirass (Breastplate armor without the leather stuff in the PHB)and wolf skins.
Iron circlet on his forehead to keep his hair out of his face. No beard. 

Perhaps a pose with his greatsword resting accross his shoulders behind his neck? One hand on the grip, the other on the blade. A relaxed pose is what I've in my mind.

I'd like to say thank you again for the great drawing of Daelin a while back - very good lookin gnoll. I hope Konstantin is as good. Thanks.

[Edit] The lycanthrope template was dropped, so now I'm just a run of the mill Forsaker. Ho hum. Sorry if this caused any problems.


----------



## Rhun the White

Bump

;->

Rhun the White


----------



## BOZ

he said it'll be awhile before he gets to these.


----------



## Wee Jas

> next one is Ikaht the all Knowing, for Wee Jas...




Very cool!  Thx man  



> followed by Gelidus, also for Phasmus...




That ninja pic is great!  I'm doing a lvl 1 Mummy who kind of looks like that only with a weird bronze mask.  He is going to have a weird crook as a weapon and he is slow and sneaky (eventually he will become a thief).  If you feel like drawing him.. his name is.. Khonshu!


----------



## Kip the Bold

Hey guys, glad to see you all seem to like my pics  Haven't had much of a chance for sketchin' lately, but hopefully I'll have some more pics up soon (by soon, I mean anywhere from a few days to 6 months ) In the meantime you can check out the adventure The Crypt of the Beastlord at http://www.direkobold.com that I did the art for, and also you can take a look at Ethos e-zine issue#2 http://www.ethos.curvedspaces.com/  that I did the cover for. Both are free, and definately worth checking out 



			
				Kai Lord said:
			
		

> *Hey Kip, how big is the original of Elijayess?  How much do you want for it? *




Elijayess is on a piece of 81/2 x 11 typing paper, slightly wrinkled. If you are interested in it, send me an email at colorzeroone@aol.com and I'm sure we can work out a deal


----------



## Zion

Wow, you're one good artist.
Wanna draw two for me?

Orc wind mage/warrior-Male.

Large and very muscular, broad shoulders and long arms, barrel like chest and large jaws, eyes deeply set into the skull and thin short hair.

He wears
-knee high iron boots 
-ring mail pants
-hard leather armour with metal plate in front and on back
-iron shoulder protectors
-armed with two wolverine claws
-broadsword strapped on back

Human knight-Male.

7 ft tall athletic built, many years in military has given him strong arms and a good stance, long hair, a stern facial look.

-ring mail shirt with a cotten shirt covering the chest and shoulders
-ring mail knee high pants
-leather boots
-iron gloves with spiked knuckles
-holding two handed long sword (the magic kind)
-a sheath on the side

I hope you can make these two since they are very important for me, and from what I have seen I know that you will make them perfect, I can't pay you anything though, I'm broke, actually I'm worse then broke, it's going in minus


----------



## Alan McFarlane

*Can't wait to see more.*

If I could draw your figures anywhere near the same ammount of time as you I'd be a happy man.

Your ability to interperet what the design request is excellent, and each one is original.  Costume style everything, awesome.

I hope you don't mind but you inspired me and I've set about  doing the same thing.

Can't wait to see more Kip.


----------



## Kannik

*Very generous!*

Wow -- to offer something like this to the community (as unexpectedly ? explosive as the response has been } is very generous, fantastic, and creates some good art to boot!  } 

Allow me to add to your backlog, if I may...  }

I will even be greedy with two requests.    I leave it up to you for poses et al... and feel free to tweak a bit as you see fit for artisticness }  I don't know if you prefer long-winded descriptions or point form... here's the long winded versions (and yes, they are both full of youthful exuberance -- just a coincidence of starting campaigns, I swear!):



Standing at just under 7 feet in height, Timmoth is a young and powerfully built centaur.  His horse-like lower torso is covered in a chestnut-coloured coat of thin fur, a colour matched by his long hair atop his human torso, tied behind his head in a long ponytail.  A certain grace and ease belies his huge form.  He carries with am unmistakable air of youth, out to see the world, though he has also learned to comport himself quite well when the situation merits.

Timmoth's armaments are a sight to behold, each more finely crafted than one might expect for a wanderer or a centaur.  His bow, large for even a beast of his size, is built from powerful strips of darkwood, laminated together with expert care.  Laden with elvish script, there is no mistaking its origin.  Similarly, his centaur-sized halberd is adorned with dwarvish runes, the mighty axe-head securely fixed to a haft banded with metal for reinforcement.  The base of halberd bears a flared metal point, as though two large spear-heads had been crossed together.  

The chain ‘shirt’ armour worn by Timmoth is also of fine quality, though this time of human hands.  Crafted by the famous fine leathersmiths and metal workers of Khallas, the armour bridges well the transition from torso to horse torso, removing little of the centaur's natural flexibility there.  The alloy armour is also snug enough that Timmoth wears a surcoat over both his halves, affording better protection from the elements as well as allowing him to better blend into the natural surroundings.

Moving accross the land, Timmoth ensures he is well equipped.  He carries two often laden saddle bags and pouches across his equine back, with a a waterskin and quivers next to each.  When not employing it in combat, his halberd rests alongside the top of his right saddlebag.  Across his back he carries another quiver and his bow, and a dagger rests sheathed in the strap across his chest.  


_And the second_


Before you stands Thelil.  A young adult of only 114 years of age, he still carries with him a certain spring of youthful excitement that has not yet been extinguished.  For an elf, he stands tall and built at 5 foot 2 inches, with the customary long hair and dark green eyes.  What first draws your eyes, however, is the large pair of wings, the delicate white limbs springing from his shoulder blades.  His wings a recent development for him, and having never spent any time with winged creatures, Thelil’s wings at rest are more perpendicular (straight back) to his back then one might expect.  

Thelil wears a green hooded surcoat over leather armour (both modified for his winged nature).  Using a strapping system that wraps around his shoulders as well as down the centreline between his wings, a large sack rests under his wingroots (in the small between his back and wing edges).  A sturdy quiver attached along its bottom side, ringed with metal and possessing several attachment points, augments this sack.  A composite short bow and heavy mace are often attached to the quiver, along with a full complement of arrows. 

Carried with care, Thelil’s double sword includes two wooden sheaths that securely enclose each blade, giving the sword the guise of a thickened staff.  The entire sword ensemble is very carefully crafted, with polished hardwood sheaths, beauty-through-function handguards and a carved wooden handgrip.  A small engraving of ancient text adorns one of the sheaths, while braided cords hang from each end of the grip.  When drawn, the sheaths are stored in a compartment just rightly made for them in the quiver.

See the sword at this link

Thelil tends to comport himself in a stately, or noble-like manner.  In many respects, he is also knightly in his aims, helping those in need and who cannot defend themselves.  Thelil remains calm and focused through most situations, and rarely loosing his cool in confrontations.  His comportment is likely born partially a reaction to his treatment during his rough time amongst the humans, as a poor ‘child’;  he is acting 'nobly' in the face of other’s distain, acting 'better' than them, and genuine wish to help out others in need.  His martial training has also given him a feel for focused and calm action, such that though he may take much patiently, when he decides to act, the act is swift and decisive.  His speech follows his actions, and is usually careful and proper.  Whenever possible, he will be sure to dress in fine clothing, though certainly not to the excess of the aristocrats.



Thanks a tonne!  }

Kannik


----------



## Milo Windby

Hey Kip!  I must say I'm impressed.  I like your work.  Keep up the posting, this is great material.  I've perused this thread a few times since it opened and I thought I'd finally get around to posting a request for my character.  Right now I use a borrowed portrait. 

Milo Windby is a halfling rogue/cleric of Usamigaras.  He has the luck and trickery domains.  I picture him as a cross between 2e and 3e halflings, ie. furry feet but not as stocky in build and face as hobbits.  He has a ready smile and a charming disposition.  He wears a chain shirt and wields dual hand axes, Reft and Rend.  He is high in dexterity and in the middling range for strength.  Usamigaras' holy symbol is a five pointed star.  I think that's as specific as I'd like to get.  I'd love to see your interpretation of him rather than getting too detailed in my description.  I hope you can get to it!


----------



## RangerWickett

Kip, remind me if you actually did end up doing any pieces for Asgard 8, for the Unholy Days article.  The author is using that article in another publication, and he wanted to know if the artist who did the pieces for it would be willing to lend them for a new purpose.  My records show that you signed up for the assignment, but I can't find any saved pieces to verify this.


----------



## Kip the Bold

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Kip, remind me if you actually did end up doing any pieces for Asgard 8, for the Unholy Days article.  The author is using that article in another publication, and he wanted to know if the artist who did the pieces for it would be willing to lend them for a new purpose.  My records show that you signed up for the assignment, but I can't find any saved pieces to verify this. *




Yep, I did a pic for Everdark. I saw Capellan's post and already sent him a .jpg


----------



## RangerWickett

Can you post it here too?


----------



## Kip the Bold

Sure, here you go:

Not the best pic I ever did, but I kinda like it...


----------



## Knightfall

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Sure, here you go:
> 
> Not the best pic I ever did, but I kinda like it... *




You're being modest, man.  I'd say it's one of your best.  (That is one cool picture.)


----------



## Hephaestus64

*Another request Please*

Kip,

Love the work, some of the best I've seen in awhile. Could I request two of my characters for my upcomming adventure.

1st is Farion the Dwarf.  Youngish 2nd level dwarf with a permanent skeptical look on his face.( The Oh Yea; Really; look) Wears chainmail and carries a battleaxe.   carries a dagger a a couple of belt pouches, calf high hard boots and plain clothes. Wears a helmet of course. Long dark hair in a braid and a medium length beard. wears a backpack (as he's always ready to adventure).

2nd  is my Daughter's 1st lvl Half Even female ranger; Thesius. Average build, Light brown hair worn in a single gather in the back (read leather scrunchie) Wears chainmail and plain clothes of earth colors. High soft boots. carries a longsword and a bow and quiver. also a dagger and pack.

My thanks
John


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

Kip, I'm finally out of boot camp, and so had the time to update your Art Gallery.

All your recent additions to this and the "Random Art" thread are now online.


----------



## Rhun the White

bump


----------



## tecnodemon

Hey Kip, can you do my character? 

My first charcater is a wild elf druid with with bladed-hooked staff (a shepard's staff) with a Hawk and a Black Bear for a companion. Long black hair, a little spikey, shoulder length with white streaks on the side/front (think the long hair version of Doctor Strange or Rogue from the new animated show). He would be also carring an over the shoulder bag or shashal (spelling?), long spear and a scimatar. He will be wearing a leather armor in style of wild elves would, similar to native american indians.

My second chartacter is humanoid Owl Inventor, a steampunk dress or steampunk toga (roman republic), mostly wearing victorian gogles. He would arms, 2-3 talon fingers with a thumb. He does have wings. with bag of holding.


Thanks!


----------



## Morgenstern

Greetings Kip,

   I just thought I'd check back in and see how things were going. I see the cluster of pics you posted on page 9 started showing some nice use of ink and contrast - quite professional looking. Brought out the fur texture on a couple of figures really well. How long were those taking to create?

Switching to ink washes also seems to be working out for you. I hope you can find an affordable solution to the wrinkling problem, as the washes give your work a very nice finish - a softness mixed with the crisp line-work. I hope you'll continue to work in that media. With practice, I think it could give your work a competive edge over some of the strictly black & white interior art going around in game books. How long are the washes taking?

I'd pester you about taking a swing at Annida and Boranx (back on page 6) again with your new media, but it would be strictly at your leisure .

Are you still doing commissions?


----------



## Kip the Bold

Just one pic to show today, Malgrim for paradox22. He paid for it, so he gets to cut to the front of the line   Haven't had much chance to do any free pics lately, probably not for a while either...but be patient, someday I'll get around to them


----------



## Kip the Bold

Morgenstern said:
			
		

> *Greetings Kip,
> 
> I just thought I'd check back in and see how things were going. I see the cluster of pics you posted on page 9 started showing some nice use of ink and contrast - quite professional looking. Brought out the fur texture on a couple of figures really well. How long were those taking to create?
> 
> Switching to ink washes also seems to be working out for you. I hope you can find an affordable solution to the wrinkling problem, as the washes give your work a very nice finish - a softness mixed with the crisp line-work. I hope you'll continue to work in that media. With practice, I think it could give your work a competive edge over some of the strictly black & white interior art going around in game books. How long are the washes taking?
> 
> I'd pester you about taking a swing at Annida and Boranx (back on page 6) again with your new media, but it would be strictly at your leisure .
> 
> Are you still doing commissions? *




Glad you liked the washes. I was flipping through some old planescape books looking at some of the DiTerlizzi pics, and they inspired me to try some washes. I'm pretty happy with they way they are coming along, but I've got a way to go before I'm as good as I want to be with them. It takes me maybe 1/2 an hour to do a single character sketch with a really quick basic wash, all together. But to do a more detailed and complicated pic with washes can take considerably longer, especialy if there is a background involved. And there is more chance of something going horribly wrong with a brush than a pen, though, and tougher to fix a mistake. I did that batch there just to practice that technique. I think they have a little more depth than just the line drawings, but  those only take me about 10-15 minutes. For important work, I use bristol illustration board instead of typing paper; it doesnt wrinkle, but its not cheap.

I am still doing commissions, too


----------



## shaff

wow, i looked through all the pages in this thread and all i have to say is WOW!  These are probably the best picks ive seen for pcs.  And the whole point that u did full figures instead of just a portfolio makes them even better!!!  someday, when i get i a long time on-going game, ill have to look u up and have u make me a pick, ill pay u of course.... WOW, keep drawin man!  lol, usually people say u can only get better form experience, but i dont really know what u could improve on, these are great!

Also, kip if you would, could u please make a human picture of this character... he is perfect for my human 2 bladed sword ranger, except he is an elf...  Also, he has a brown bear companion that i would like added.  if u could, it would be GREATLY appreciated, but i realize im last on the list, so im not in a hurry, i just love ur artwork soo much!


----------



## RolandOfGilead

*Kip*

Kip! your artwork is super!  I tried emailing you asking about specifics, not sure If the email address is correct.


----------



## Nifft

*Strange Request: GODS*

Hi Kip,

Your stuff is amazingly good! And *you* are amazingly generous!

I've got a request for you, but it's not for a PC sketch. See, I've got this Pantheon, and it'd be great if it were illustrated. I found a bunch of pictures on the 'Net, but I have no idea if it's legal for me to display them -- and, it's not nearly as good as having real pictures of each God.

However, the current pictures will serve as a guide, if you're interested. There are six Gods, detailed here:

Demon Haunted Earth Pantheon

If I ever get around to publishing the setting, you'll get credit & money, too!  

 -- Nifft


----------



## Dirigible

I'm sure you get as much flattery as you could want in this thread...

Have some more. It is -astonishing- that an artist of your calibre gives away works like this. And heartening. Fight the capitalist sytem ! Woo-hoo !

I'd like to submit a character for you to draw, in your inimitable style

Ryhem Damasqar
Male goblyn (which is a tall, lean, human-sized, angular species of high developed-goblin).
29 y/o (which is late thirties in goblin years).

6'2" tall, very lean and gauntly muscled. Hard, angular features, like a cruel-featured elf. Black, almond shaped eyes. Pointed, elf-like ears. Green skin, lower canines are slightly longer and pointed, like an upside-down vampire's fangs (in memory of their orcish ancestors tusks). 

Hair and beard looks like Daniel Day-Lewis's in the Crucible (http://us.imdb.com/Gallery?0115988&source=ss), but the hair is shoulder length and the individual strands are thicker, like wool. Has a bedraggled look.

Wears long robe and coat, fairly nondescript and worn. Dual-wields two weapons; a very long, straight bladed longsword (about 4.5' blade), and a dagger with a straight blade and a wide, backwards-curved (ie, back around the hand) crosspiece studded with two small blades on each side, used as a parrying/weapon breaker dagger.

He's a very acomplished air mage, so his coat and surrounding dust and gravel may be whipped by a wind around him.

If you draw him, you'll be my hero, and I'll send you a whole box of Caramel Stuffed Kittens.


----------



## Kip the Bold

30 second color change for the shaff...


----------



## Kip the Bold

Here is a pic of Bryanna Wyldwind for Kyramus...he also paid, and therefore gets to cut to the front of the line


----------



## Torrin

Name: Torrin
Race: Half-Fey Gray Elf
Sex: Male
Age: 90 (Adolescent)
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

*Phys Characteristics:* 
Height: 5’0”
Weight: 85 lbs

Hair: golden, sorta-messy.  Like Anakin’s in SWII, complete with braid, though more spiky, like Vash’s (Trigun)
Eyes: Violet
Skin: fair, remains elf-like
Wings: fairy wings, jeweled violet-blue to match eyes
Can hide his wings when necessary.  With a bit of disguise work could pass as a 13-16 year old human child and does quite frequently.

His natural weakness and frailty don’t show in his physique.

He is phenomenally charismatic both in looks and personality, and while curious and rather accepting of others has an air of arrogance / haughtiness about him.

Heavily into illusion, and playing tricks on others. Which comes naturally with being fey, as he is also naturally heavily into enchantment spells.

Can be somewhat reckless and rash at times, but is almost always in control of situations, or quick to flee into the darkness if things go awry.

*Class:* bard/shadowdancer

*Clothing/Equipment: * 

- Dark cloak, buckler, composite longbow (strapped across back)
- Or 
- Baggy entertainer’s pants, no shirt, Masterwork flute with shoulder strap across back between wings
- Or
- *Anything your imagination can come up with*

*This is my first request is there anything else I need to add/clarify?*


----------



## Cyclops

Please!

The official request: I’m looking for a picture of Vos and his Homonculous familiar, Circe. 
Stats for them are here: (Including the creation of Circe’)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...&threadid=53497

All I really want is an e-mail, or a posted pic, here or hosted at some link. (my e-mail is webmaster@cyclops08.com)

Vos is a halfling Sorcerer. He does have the typical sideburns. Brown hair, blue eyes. He is exactly 3 feet tall. His hat is a Clint Eastwood style leather hat, wide brim, flat top, black. His cloak and vest are also black (his vest is scaled-made from a naga's hide). His shirt is long sleeved, light color. He wears several rings, and a decorative brooch.

Vos is a nice guy, character-wise. He always wears a smile, and likes to carve wooden toys for the village kids between adventures. He's a serious craftsman, and the toys are more often than not master class works of art.

Circe’ is 18 inches tall. She is a buxom, half-elven lass, with flesh colored bats wings. She wears tights, pointed slippers, and a white peasant’s blouse with a girdle (the kind that shows some cleavage). Her hair is blonde. 

Unlike other Homonculi, she smiles, demonstrates character quirks, and dances to the delight of bards. Vos says she became alive the day she became a familiar. 

I would like a bust shot of Vos at a tavern with a pint of ale. No real background, but a wood table foreground. This way I can get a good view of both Vos and Circe’. The pose I leave to the artist, who likely knows the best way to showcase the figures. Though if you want help there: I imagine the two of them listening to a bard play. Vos with a half smile, and Circe' either dancing, or at ease on his shoulder.


Thanx for any consideration.


----------



## Seule

Having just read through this entire thread, I'm very impressed.  I understand you do this for the love of it and also for practice, so I'll throw out three different characters I play in different game, all of which have elements to them I didn't see in stuff you've posted here, and see which one (if any) inspire you.

Mardal Al'Mullah, the Horseman
Male Human Fighter/Cleric of Al'Akbar
Mardal wears a chain shirt, and wields either a falchion (a very wide one, I always envisioned) or lance.  He's rarely found off horseback.  He could be clean shaven, or could have a small pointed beard, whichever looks better.
He's from a Baklunish culture in Greyhawk, which means he's Arabian/Persian, with the turban and all.  He wears a holy symbol.
He's ultra-lawful, so he tends to be very stern and humourless.

Dimble Turin
Male Gnome Psion (Shaper)/Constructor
Basically, he's a scupltor who sculpts astral constructs to fight and such for him.  If you have the Psionics Handbook, he has a Small Astral Construct that he rides everywhere.  He wears bracers and simple clothing, and a headband.  Clean shaven.

Ashimar of the Winds
Male Ex-Human Air Elemental Wizard/Elemental Savant
Ashimar has transcended humanity, and it part Air Elemental.  I envision that his legs merge into a small whirlwind so he can fly.  He wears a robe, cloak, and headband, as well as bracers, and suchlike.  Being a 21st level spellcaster, he's pretty mighty in the spellcasting, specialized in lightning spells of all kinds.  He was originally of an African-type race of humanity, and I picture him completely hairless since his transformation, although he could have a long but not full beard, whipped in the wind.
A spellcasting pose would probably be best.

If you feel inspired, again, please draw up any one of these. If not, I'll just continue to enjoy the art you do produce.


----------



## Sonikal

Hi. I was wondering, could you do some mugshots of the characters in my current party. There a little odd, but an artist of your calibe might be able to do it. I would do it myself, but I cant draw women to save my life!. You can draw their companions if you like, but black and white skecthes will suffice. Heres some detailed descriptions...

Heres a party im going to play in soon. We've started at 8th level...

*SYKODO DARKFOOT*
*Gender:* Male
*Species:* Half-Drow/Half-Pseudonatural Entity _(mother was an alienist wizard who fell in love with an ageless, sexless entity entity that had no name)_
*Zodiac:* Taurus
*Age:* 91 years _(elven teen!, yet still the oldest in the group)_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Class:* Psion 2 _(ECL 7)_
*Religion:* None, considers his friends more important than the immortals _(though he respects Corellon Larethian)_
*Height:* 7'3" _(tallest in the group)_
*Weight:* 87 lb.
*Good points:* Sykodo is friendly, very-open and accepting in nature. He is creative and artistic. He cares nothing for other peoples differences, and loves to explore new ways of looking at things. He's also very feminine.
*Bad points:* He tends to be sensitive and easily upset. He can be flighty and undedicated to friends and family. Its not that he is self-intrested, far from it. He just finds it difficult when things go against him.
*Strength's:* Dexterity, Charisma
*Weaknesse's:* Strength, Constitution
*Best friend:* Anesha Sunchild, probably because she's a teenager to.
*Companions:* Sqea'chetk, pronounced _sqee-check_, a pseudonatural little raven pet of Sykodos. Looks like flying rams skull, with 4 crab-like legs and a pair wings on the which on the right is like a ravens, the left like a bats.
*Physical Description:* Sykodo is tall and slim, and almost as feminine in appearance as in personality. He often wears an odd mixture of flamboyant and rugged clothing. This might include a bit of leather-armor with petticoat, flared-sleeves or trousers, guadily-patterned fabric, anything showy. At the same time he likes to contrast it with rugged dull cloaks, torn tabbards, etc. Appearance wise, he appears as a sort of alien Drow. He has light grey skin opposed to the night black skin of true Drow. He has 3 large expressive, pupiless eyes, completly black in color and the extra one is on his forhead. He has no nose, but a friendly mouth with two tiny fangs. His left foot is hoof-like, whilst his right foot is more insectile. His hands end with 3 talons-like  fingers that are surrounded by a couple of small, prehensile tentacles. His ears and long and pointed even by elven standards, and they flare out sideways rather than up. His left hand has a large human-like green eye on it, and a from his left temple is a spiraling ram-like horn. He has a spiky head of hair that he has dyed somewhat orange and red at the tips.
*Nicknames:* Syke to his friends
*Weapons:* A living Katana _(that bites and flies!)_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*YOKO SHADOWSTAG*
*Gender:* Female
*Species:* Goblin _(with distant umbral heritage)_
*Zodiac:* Gemini
*Age:* 19
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Class:* Rogue 4/Sorceror 4 _(ECL 1)_
*Religion:* Respects but doesn't worship Olidammara
*Height:* 2'2" _(shortest of the group)_
*Weight:* 23 lb.
*Good points:* Yoko is charming and comfortable company, she knows how to please the opposite gender to her advantage. Despite this seemingly vulnerable nature she exudes she is actually very confidant and can handle herself against idiots. She's very streetwise too.
*Bad points:* She can be arrogant sometimes, and blatantly honest. If she doesn't like someone she'll let them know it. Sometimes her silver tounge and witty nature gets her into trouble.
*Strength's:* Intelligence, Charisma
*Weaknesse's:* Strength, Wisdom
*Best friend:* Vega Draketail _(her boyfriend)_, and she gets on well with Anesha.
*Companions:* Uba, a large Shadow that protects Yoko, ever since she was a child.
*Physical Description:* Yoko is small even by Goblin standards, yet has that appithany of female forms. She is inexplicably atttractive for a Goblin as well. She dresse's like a Goth. She wears black makeup and deep-plum lipstick. She wears crop-tops and short-skirts, and basicly anything revealing. She often wears a few light chains and pendants as well. She has unusually pale-skin, a pure white color. Unusual since she has umbral ancestry. However she has completly black, shiny eyes. She has long, black hair combed into two pig-tails. She almost always wears a necklace with Olidammara's symbol on it.   
*Nicknames:* Vega likes to call her 'bright-eyes'
*Weapons:* A composite shortbow _(a longbow by her standards!)_ and a Kukri carved with an image of a shadow mastiff.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*VEGA DRAKETAIL*
*Gender:* Male
*Species:* Kobold
*Zodiac:* Libra
*Age:* 22
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Class:* Wizard 8 _(ECL 1)_
*Religion:* None, believes that outright worshipping gods is naive. Besides, Yoko and his friends are more important to him.
*Height:* 2'5"
*Weight:* 24 lb.
*Good points:* Vega is calm and cool-minded. Although he cares little for law and order, he is by nature diplomatic. Unlike most Kobolds, he has no cowardly streak, and he fears little. He can settle down paranoia and superstitous mumbo-jumbo with a keen intellect.
*Bad points:* He can be arrogant, and can seem uncaring to people he doesn't know. He sometimes leaves people to solve their own problems. He is sometimes critical about religous belief. He tends to supress his emotions, but not his views.
*Strength's:* Dexterity, Intelligence
*Weaknesse's:* Constitution, Charisma
*Best friend:* Yoko Shadowstag _(his girlfriend)_, he also shares a sarcastic but friendly relationship with Dakari.
*Companions:* Zane, a Shocker-lizard pet that thinks it's a dog _(barks and everything!)_ that Vega keeps. 
*Physical Description:* Vega is slightly taller than most Kobolds. He is surprisingly manly, but not muscular. He often wears comfortable clothes, but with a few wizardly touches. This is normally a pair of trousers and shirt, with an buttoned short-tailed duster coat and a blue cloak wrapped around his neck and chest. He often wears a kilt and a beret-hat as well, because he just wears whatever he finds comfy and doesn't give a damm about coherence and fashion. He also wears a minature pair of glasses that fit at the end of his reptilian snout. He has smooth, scaled skin that is a light earthy green in color. His horns are small, one reason he wears a beret because he feels somewhat ashamed. He also has a pierced tail.    
*Nicknames:* Yoko likes to call him 'Sugar' and Dakari jokingly calls him 'The Brains'.
*Weapons:* A light crossbow, unlike most Wizards he loaths to carry staffs and wands. As long as he has his components he's fine.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GRAZAK BAGRAKKA*
*Gender:* Male
*Species:* Unknown _(stat-wise an anarchic half-orc)_
*Zodiac:* Cancer
*Age:* 34
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Class:* Barbarian 2/Psychic Warrior 1 _(ECL 6)_
*Religion:* None, simply because he understands little but nature.
*Height:* 5'8" 
*Weight:* 248 lb.
*Good points:* Grazak is a simple but surprisingly protective. He has lived in the wilderness all of his life, and understands the forces of nature with surprising profanity. He is primal and undogmatic, and treats animals with as much respect he would give a sentient being.
*Bad points:* Because of his small-mind, he finds some concepts difficult to grasp. He can be uncontroably aggressive as well, mindlessly flying into a rage when angered. His protective nature towards his  friends can quickly become violent.  
*Strength's:* Constitution, Wisdom
*Weaknesse's:* Intelligence, Charisma
*Best friend:* Hagrek, his fellow companion
*Companions:* Hagrek, failed mind-flayer experiment, an Illithid/Wolf hybrid that is untamable, but has a particular fondness of Grazak, probably because Grazrak treats him as an equal. 
*Physical Description:* Grazak is unnaturally muscular. But not in a macho, manly way, more in an obscenely brutish way. He wears little, except for a pair of stiched-up, ragged baggy trousers. He has fur pelt on his waist and torso to carry his possessions. He is unusual in appearance, because it is unknown what species or race he is. He has gigantic shoulders and massive, hunched back. He normally walks about on fours. He has digigrade canine-like legs. His skin is fleshy, red color, but when he angered this darkens to an almost blood-like crimson. He has few, porcupine-like spines poking from his back, and his comparatively small head is almost all mouth that takes up left side of his face as well, on the right is a bloodshoot, twicthing eye. He has a few messy knots of matted-hair in dreadlocks.
*Nicknames:* Kaniya honors him with the name 'Bear', Yoko sometimes lovingly calls him 'Big Guy'. 
*Weapons:* A couple of throwing flints and stone-headed axe.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*ANESHA SUNCHILD*
*Gender:* Female
*Species:* Human _(actually a dead rebel good-natured Succubus who was reincarnated and accidently born with wings and the memory of her past life)_
*Zodiac:* Pisces
*Age:* 14 _(the youngest in the group)_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Class:* Cleric 6 _(ECL 3)_
*Religion:* Has dedicated her life to the worship of Corellon Larethian
*Height:* 5'2"
*Weight:* 113 lb.
*Good points:* Anesha is understanding and open-minded, and willing to stand unflinched in her views of justice and morals. She believes that freedom is the ultimate existence, and she openly rebels against law and evil.
*Bad points:* Though normally outstanding and confidant in her beliefs, she is easily frightened and timid when in the face of danger. She relies on Sykodo for his confidance for support in battle. In a diplomatic situation however she is capable.
*Strength's:* Dexterity, Wisdom
*Weaknesse's:* Strength, Constitution
*Best friend:* Sykodo Darkfoot, probably because he's a teenager to. She also gets on well with Yoko.
*Companions:* Chill and Wisp, a semi-sentient, long-lived pair consisting of a Moth and Butterfly that Anesha can understand and looks after. Infact Anesha can understand and talk to any insect.
*Physical Description:* Anesha is like any typical pre-teen girl, only more beautiful and naturally prettier. She wears a little make-up, but she's actually pretty enough as it is. She has seemingly short blond hair which she crops out, a bit like Sykes only straighter. She does however have a long pony-tail that almost reachs the floor. She wears rebellious, punky clothes, and she has a large fondness of the color white. She often wears massive flares and sleeveless tops. She likes to wear flowers in her hair, however _(perhaps due to the fact she was a Succubus in a past-life)_ she likes to wear gothic claw-rings and chain bracelets. Her strangest features however are her pale blue, almost husky-like eye's and her large angelic wings.    
*Nicknames:* Neesh to her friends
*Weapons:* A yellow-shafted Shortspear with a diamond spear-tip that sears the flesh of evil creatures.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*KANIYA TEZKAL*
*Gender:* Female
*Species:* Half-Human/Half-Gnoll _(brother of Dakari, complex family-life you see. Dakaris mother died when he was born, and Dakaris dad 5 years later found love again with a human shaman, hence Kaniya was born)_
*Zodiac:* Saggitarius
*Age:* 22
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Class:* Fighter 5/Druid 3 _(ECL 1)_
*Religion:* Worships nature and the spirit-realm, she respects Ehlonna, Fharlanghn and Obad-hai
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 132 lb.
*Good points:* Kaniya is good-natured and loyal. She is friendly and defensive of her friends and the innocent. She respects animals and nature, and rarely speaks ill of the dead. She and Dakari have a friendly rivalry like any siblings.
*Bad points:* Like Grazak _(whom she's a good friend of)_ is short-fused and somewhat illogical. She gets quite violent with those who would make a profit from nature. She also has a inexplicable phobia of fire.
*Strength's:* Strength, Dexterity
*Weaknesse's:* Constitution, Intelligence
*Best friend:* Though she is as kindly as her brother Dakari Tezkal, she relates to Grazak very well.  
*Companions:* Yani, a cute little Blink Bunny _(or Al'mir-raj from tome of horrors)_ that Kaniya keeps.
*Physical Description:* Kaniya is shorter than her brother, and feminine, but she also quite stout and buch. She is certainly stronger than most of the men in the group. She looks like a human in most respects, but she is covered with a light, tawny fur like a Fawn. She has pointed, canine ears and digigrade legs.  Her fingernails are sharp, and she has a bushy tail. She has deep, expressive hazel eyes and a pair of pointed fangs. She has long, braided and dreadlocked hair. She often wears loose fitting, forest-colored clothes and a small amount of leather-armor. She somestimes wears a woven skirt with ancient, tribal patterns.  
*Nicknames:* Dakari jokingly calls her 'kid', because he can just about remember a time when she wasn't around. Grazak honors her with the name 'Wolf'. 
*Weapons:* She fights unarmed like a monk, she hates carrying weapons because she feels unprepared when holding them.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DAKARI TEZKAL*
*Gender:* Male
*Species:* Gnoll
*Zodiac:* Scorpio
*Age:* 27
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Class:* Shaman 5/Ranger 2 _(ECL 2)_
*Religion:* Worships nature and the spirit-realm, he respects Ehlonna, Fharlanghn and Obad-hai
*Height:* 6'2"
*Weight:* 129 lb.
*Good points:* Dakari has a happy-go-lucky, over-friendly, almost eccentric nature. He's the sort of person who can turn arguments into laughter. He has a good sense of humor. 
*Bad points:* Sometimes he doesn't take serious events seriously enough, and despite his obvious wisdom he can react a bit slowly to things.
*Strength's:* Intelligence, Wisdom
*Weaknesse's:* Dexterity, Constitution
*Best friend:* He's the sort of person who is everyones best friend. But with his younger sister Kaniya he shares a friendly sibling rivalry. He shares a sort of sarcastic but friendly relationship with Vega.  
*Companions:* Te, Bi and Ko, a trio of Zashiki Warashi _(from creatures of rokugan)_ that are basicly tiny, child-like tree-spirits. My friend got the idea from Princess Mononoke you see!. Dakari _(being a shaman)_ sought their aid from them the once, and they decided to stay as they took a fondness to him.
*Physical Description:* Dakari is tall and lanky, even by Gnoll standards. He likes to combine traditional with non-traditional when it comes to clothes. He wears baggy trousers and woven-cradigans decorated with leaves, forest-tapestry and feathers. He wears a large bird-like skull on a tabbard, and his long hair is braided and dreadlocked. He also has a pierced lip and short buzz-cut mohawk. He has scar across his left eye.  
*Nicknames:* Kaniya jokingly calls him 'Daki'. 
*Weapons:* A gnarled quarterstaff, like a typical Shaman. However it is also possessed by a spirit of a myocinid elder. Dakari and Kaniya once saved the dead elders Myocinid village from a evil spirit called a Lu Nat. In return the elder made home in his staff so that he could heal with it.

_THANKS FOR YOUR TIME..._


----------



## ThorneMD

Here are a few requests that I would like done.

Haldir
Male Half-Orc Druid 
Leather Armor
+1 Scimitar
Large Wooden Shield
Necklace of animal teeth
Wounds regenerating (like if you cast regenerate moderate woiunds)

Araos
Elven Sorcerer/Psychic Warrior
Flowing Red robes
Long Flowing Black Hair
Crystal longsword with a jeweled hilt
Dark green cloak
(if visible)Deep blue pants

Rudic Noson
Human Paladin
Follower of Torm
Scalemail
Heavy Flail on his Right side
Glaive on his Back
Whip tied above his belt
Whip Dagger on his Left Side
Holy Symbol
Gauntlets
Sholder Length greasy black hair
Goatee


----------



## Golem2176

I have jsut one request:

Dusk Rheqehm
Human Female
35th Level Wizard/20th Level Druid/10th Level Fighter/5th Level Archmage

Dire Wolf Animal Companion
Dire Wolf Familiar

Constant Protection From Evil spell centered on her

6'2"
Blondish Brown Hair that is waist-length
Green Eyes

3 Rings
1 Necklace, 1 Amulet
1 cloak (of stars)
Scabbard hidden by cloak with long sword pommel sticking out
Bracers
Chain Mail Bustenhalt
Chain Mail Loin Cloth
1 Belt
2 Bags tied off (Hanging off left side of belt).
Boots

How much would it cost to cut to the front of the line and get this in color?


----------



## Malessa

Been awhile since I looked at your thread.....I decided to start from page 1, and look back at the art that I remembered you too easily produced. Which always made me envious..... I Looked through each page to current.....I knew it back when you started page one, your a natural, and very talented.  You rocked then and you still rocken  now.  You still da' Man!  Don't ever slow down, keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Morgenstern

*taps mike* Is this thing still on? Kip, you alive in there?


----------



## BOZ

must be a busy feller.


----------



## notjer

Please 

Rogue Wood Elven, 5,5 inch, 121 pund, 124 years, black hair to shoulder, deep grey eyes.
15 streng, 20 dex, 13 con 15 charisma(beautiful). clothes/gear: studded leahter armor, black blank cloak, have an black heavy crossbow, and a very long red/blue dagger(nearly a short sword). he is very clever...

he have live in thw forrest for long time, and decided to move into the city, he he wasent happy for the forrest, to boring, he have still a book were all his living-way-motto is wroten.

he have own a Tavern and know lots about bards and few of their stories, he did get into a thieve guild after that, and learned much about weird people.

sry for bad english -dane


----------



## Ferret

Wow great work,I can't believe you 're still doing this! I'm going to leave you be for a while though.


----------



## ThorneMD

Does anyone know what happened to Kip?


----------



## GandhitheBFG

why do I always find these things so late?! damn the Lady...ach, well...

if you are still doing these, i have a request, oh mighty character sketcher of...majiggeryness (yes, that's a real word...honest...)

Danzerran Aramar, half-fire elemental wood-elf ranger.
dual wields a longsword (made from obsidian, and flamey) and a short sword (...made from...well, metal). Wears a mithril chain shirt, and a cloak made from hell hound hide (which he made himself )

has red hair, about should length and really scruffy, and is about 5'3. pretty well built, muscle wise, but he's faster than he is strong.

oh yeah, he rides a firey giant eagle...

mmm...burning...


----------



## Arravis

If anyone can do this, it would be endlessly kind and quite generou to do a portrait of my slightly over-dramatic character, Mithras. I've been playing this character for nearly a year now and he's grown quite dear to my heart. His and the other PC's stories are actually in a story hour: Falling Leaves: Unusual tales of the Moonsea

Here is the description for Mithras Talant, who for all intents and purposes appears as an extremely tall moon elf. The original inspiration for this character came from a Wargames Foundry miniature (Taenor the Observer) I found. It’s close to my character in look and style. Perhaps less vampiric looking, shorter ears, and the silk shirt not quite so open 





This extremely tall (6’5”) elf has very pale skin with a slight silver tinge. Expressive amethyst-colored eyes show a great deal of inner turmoil and sorrow. He has an angular and strikingly beautiful face, even by elven standards, that often bears a far-off look as if lost in old memories. Long black hair drapes his back and goes all the way down to the top of his thighs.

Mithras wears a loose fitting white silk shirt underneath a thin leather coat; midnight-blue velvet pants and knee-high, filagreed, elven boots. Hung crosswise over his left shoulder going across to his right hip is a leather satchel. He has a large deep-red cloth with silver highlights, over his left shoulder. Lastly, hanging from his built is a long, thin dagger and on his left hip is an exquisitely crafted glasssteel elven thinblade (glassteel is magical process that gives metal a glass transparency).

Thanks guys!    

-Arravis


----------



## teo

*How much do you charge?*

Hi Kip!

Just wondering how much you would charge for a good portrait?

teo


----------



## BOZ

it's been about a year since Kip added any new free pics; paying is probably the only way you're going to see anything anytime soon.


----------



## BOZ

bump, in hopes that kip is still alive out there somewhere.


----------



## Arravis

Same here... he's quite good and I loved his work. I posted Mithras on another thread, cause I suspect Kip will be MIA for quite a while .


----------



## Hammerhead

Kip's the man. I still love the picture of my halfling rogue he drew.


----------



## The_lurkeR

"View Profile: Kip the Bold
Last Activity: 08-26-03 10:54 AM"

Looks like he's long since moved on


----------



## BOZ

guess so... two years of inactivity is fairly telling.


----------



## Knightfall

BOZ said:
			
		

> bump, in hopes that kip is still alive out there somewhere.




He's still out there. His Elfwood Gallery is still up and it has been recently updated. It looks like his latest work is a image called 'Kull Redfist'.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm bumping this thread to point out Kip's profile on DeviantArt. His last post on there was some time ago, however.









						deathbstrd User Profile | DeviantArt
					

Check out deathbstrd's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.




					www.deviantart.com
				




The link is in his profile here on EN World, but I wanted to make sure you are all aware of it.


----------



## aco175

Look, its tricorn-hat guy from the first page- all grown up now.  I copied the art from the above link


----------

